# Glossybox March 2014 (spoilers)



## JC327 (Mar 1, 2014)

Cant believe its already March! What are you ladies looking forward to in the Mach box?


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Cant believe its already March! What are you ladies looking forward to in the Mach box?
Ooo I never know what to wish for when it comes to Glossybox. But...there's one thing I'd love for them to send again: Bvlgari au thÃ© vert products. Or au thÃ© blanc. Or anything Bvlgari in general!


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 2, 2014)

I agree it is always hard to figure out what I want from my Glossybox! 

I would love a face mask. Something luxurious that I can put on that makes my skin feel great afterwards. And a eye gel mask, like the kind you put in your fridge or freezer. I'd love a hair accessory. I really like anything that pampers me that I normally wouldn't buy, or a brand I would never pay up front to try. 

I would love some new blush, or some eyeshadow quad, but it is hard I think for them to send those kinds of things that would look different on everyone. I would love a new lipstick.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 2, 2014)

I would love a new BB or CC cream or a new mascara from a luxe brand. I'm pretty easy to please. I love to get skincare, hair care, body care and most make-up items. The only thing really, really do not want is a self tanning product. the self tanner season is coming up though, so I'm sure I'll start getting them soon. This is off topic, and might be old news, but I was in my local CVS last week and there was good size display of NYX products. I purchased a butter gloss and a cream blush. I never tried NYX before and I'm in love with both my gloss and the blush!


----------



## sla6793 (Mar 2, 2014)

updates!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 2, 2014)

Public service announcement...there is a new Target Beauty Box for sale for $5! http://www.target.com/p/target-beauty-box/-/A-15180056#prodSlot=medium_1_0&amp;term=beauty box

(I know these go fast, so I thought I would post it in a few spots here so hopefully as many MUT ladies can get it as possible.)


----------



## kierstencliff (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Public service announcement...there is a new Target Beauty Box for sale for $5! http://www.target.com/p/target-beauty-box/-/A-15180056#prodSlot=medium_1_0&amp;term=beauty box

(I know these go fast, so I thought I would post it in a few spots here so hopefully as many MUT ladies can get it as possible.)
I would be all over this but I have four samples of the Toni and Guy sea salt spray in my drawer...don't think I need another one right now.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 2, 2014)

Updates


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 3, 2014)

I just saw this on GWP Addict:

Quote: *Glossybox* coupon: Purchase any new subscription and receive a free deluxe sample of Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream. Enter code *GBFRESH* at checkout. Expires March 31 or while supplies last.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 3, 2014)

Updates! Have to say, a bit glad this is the last of my 3 month sub. I forgot how stressful this box is! Even though it can be AMAZING at times, the complete lack of communication/transparency is so bleh. 

Anyway, hopefully there's some fun spring colors in the box! Even though we just got (well I haven't YET received Feb) a pale pink polish, a different color pastel polish would be nice. Maybe a lip crayon (please god not red). I wouldn't mind a makeup brush, any will do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMaas (Mar 3, 2014)

I just cashed in my Glossydots for a free box...this one better be a good one!!!


----------



## hazeleyes (Mar 3, 2014)

Looking forward to March's box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenSmiles (Mar 4, 2014)

Looking fwd to March!


----------



## wadedl (Mar 4, 2014)

I am waiting for a spoiler to see if I sign up for March.


----------



## Laurlaur (Mar 4, 2014)

First spoiler!


----------



## trekkersangel (Mar 4, 2014)

> First spoiler!


 I'm totally on board for that one. I've been wanting a mask in a sub for a while now! This one looks fantastic. I'm excited. Hooray for a good spoiler!


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurlaur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



First spoiler!
Yes!!!


----------



## scriptedending (Mar 4, 2014)

That mask looks like a great start for the March box! It's something I would have never bought for myself and is a pricey product, but I look forward to trying it!


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh that kinda makes me want to resub!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ooh! I'm excited for the mask!!!


----------



## SaraP (Mar 4, 2014)

WoW that mask is at Nordstroms for $158 for 2.1 Oz! Now that's something I would have never tried, excited about this box more then the February one I'm still waiting for!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 4, 2014)

ohh...interesting!!   I will wait to see what the second item is before deciding..


----------



## mgarcia (Mar 4, 2014)

I decided to re sub. I love face masks plus it's my birthday month so I have an excuse to spend a few extra dollars! Hoping the rest of the items are awesome!


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 4, 2014)

This spoiler is amazing! I've been wanting to try Sisley products forever. Just bought an extra gift box for myself! Good overview of the mask here: http://www.amodelrecommends.com/2012/01/30/sisley-black-rose-cream-mask/


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boadicea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This spoiler is amazing! I've been wanting to try Sisley products forever. Just bought an extra gift box for myself! Good overview of the mask here: http://www.amodelrecommends.com/2012/01/30/sisley-black-rose-cream-mask/
I might do the same thing.


----------



## SaraP (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boadicea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This spoiler is amazing! I've been wanting to try Sisley products forever. Just bought an extra gift box for myself! Good overview of the mask here: http://www.amodelrecommends.com/2012/01/30/sisley-black-rose-cream-mask/
I'm going to wait for another spoiler but yes gift box maybe in my future!!

*I wonder if this will sell out, I kinda doubt it since Feb box was meh.(Although I don't have it yet) My theory is holding true, one great box, then one meh, then one okay. Repeat.


----------



## Pixels (Mar 4, 2014)

Updates!


----------



## pride (Mar 4, 2014)

So tempting! Plus that fresh face cream GWP is drawing me in...gonna think on it for a few more days and hopefully everything is still available.


----------



## wadedl (Mar 4, 2014)

I bought it. After that La Prairie Box I am obsessed with ridiculously priced skin care. lol... Like I wasn't before.


----------



## SaraP (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So tempting! Plus that fresh face cream GWP is drawing me in...gonna think on it for a few more days and hopefully everything is still available.
Is the fresh face cream GWP good on gift purchases??? If that's the case then yes gift box for me...

*It's not boo =( but for anyone else I really like the Fresh cream and if it's the same size they sent prior it's .5oz and value is $10.50. If you get hooked it's only $42 for a 1.7oz full size, which in the land of skin cream is dirt cheap!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 4, 2014)

I skipped last month after my subscription ran out, but the spoiler and GWP brought me back. Well, I knew I'd be back anyway; Glossybox is my favourite beauty sub.


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Mar 4, 2014)

We got this spoiler fairly quick, so I'm hoping to continue this trend and maybe it won't be another shipping disaster. I'm really hoping beyond hope that they paid attention to those surveys.


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 4, 2014)

I cancelled my sub after February, but thinking about resubscribing now.


----------



## Delicia (Mar 4, 2014)

I only received Feb's box today, I think they need to reassess their months! Same happened to the "January Box".

Also got the Figs and Rouge, which I got in a box last year from them- EXACTLY the same product. If I hadn't bought a 3 month subscription I would have cancelled after so-called "February Box".

Unless March is mind blowing, they will have definitely lost me this time.


----------



## Andieking (Mar 4, 2014)

Still waiting for my February box....


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I only received Feb's box today, I think they need to reassess their months! Same happened to the "January Box".

Also got the Figs and Rouge, which I got in a box last year from them- EXACTLY the same product. If I hadn't bought a 3 month subscription I would have cancelled after so-called "February Box".

Unless March is mind blowing, they will have definitely lost me this time.
You should totally email them if they sent you a repeat product! They will replace it or give you Glossydots.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 4, 2014)

I just got my Feb box today too. My Figs and Rose feels like it's half empty already, BLEH


----------



## scriptedending (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my Feb box today too. My Figs and Rose feels like it's half empty already, BLEH

Mine feels like that, too. But I really like it!


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 4, 2014)

Depending on the second spoiler, I think I'm going to use my glossydots this month!


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 4, 2014)

Oooh! Best spoiler I've seen in a while. I'm excited!


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurlaur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



First spoiler!
The product got me excited, but 0.38 ounces? For a mask, that's like 2 (maybe 3) uses. That doesn't make me feel great about spending $21. Hoping this isn't the highlight of the box and something more significant is to come.


----------



## SaraP (Mar 5, 2014)

I agree it's small, but if you don't see results in 2 or 3 uses for a product this $$$ then I would never purchase it. So I'm okay with the size. Honestly at this price I better love it after the first use!


----------



## bichonmom (Mar 5, 2014)

I just recently found this forum and got my first Glossybox in January because I was so excited about the Beauty Blender. I just unsubed since my box didn't ship out until 2/26 and I'm not thrilled with some of the items, which I finally got today.

I also got an email from Glossybox today that others have gotten with the Sisley spoiler. I have a question: I noticed at the bottom of the email is a graphic with silhouettes of other products. It seemed when something like this was showing on their website during Jan, it represented the products we'd be getting. It looks like the mask is on the left with a mascara, beauty blender (?!), OPI polish and a lipstick. Could those be the products for the March box?

Also, is there a thread for people to swap things they didn't like in their boxes?


----------



## biancardi (Mar 5, 2014)

@bichonmom, no, that is just a graphic.  May or may not be an indication of what is in the glossybox.  We did get a beauty blender in January, so I would say that graphic is not our march box hints.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 5, 2014)

@bichonmom I believe that's just their stock graphic. 

@amygab1126 totally agree, it's a little ridiculous how small that sample size is going to be. I bet it will be the ~big ticket~ item too as full size is $158.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 5, 2014)

The epionce sample they sent before was really tiny, but it actually lasted for more uses than I expected. (Over a week, I think.) Maybe this will be similar.


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm bummed it's such a small sample, but I would rather get a high quality product I'll actually use in a smaller size than a large product that I'll never use. So I guess that is the silver lining.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 5, 2014)

I just ordered my first Glossybox with the GBFRESH code. Really excited to get the Fresh cream sample as it is one of my fave moisturizers and I have run out of this one and would love a replacement without having to buy it. Also, I am excited to try out such a high end face mask that I would likely NEVER purchase at that retail price. I can't wait to see what else we get. So excited for this sub.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm psyched, because even if the sample is small, brands like SIsely are the reason I signed up for Glossybox, not Be a...Bombshell. I'd rather have a tiny Sisely sample than a full size BAB product any day of the week.


----------



## jzim291 (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't think the Sisley will be the "big ticket item, because $26 is a common price point for Glossybox." Does anyone remember the survey we took last month with the question about "high-end deluxe-sized samples" vs. "Full-size fair-priced items?" Perhaps most people voted for high-end? Any thoughts? I clicked, "I don't know..." because I see the value in both.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 5, 2014)

> I'm psyched, because even if the sample is small, brands like SIsely are the reason I signed up for Glossybox, not Be a...Bombshell. I'd rather have a tiny Sisely sample than a full size BAB product any day of the week.


 Me too! It's why I love this box so much. I've been able to try so many high end products I never would have bought on my own. Whether I like them or not, I still enjoy trying and the ones I know I won't use make great little gifts and stocking stuffers.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 5, 2014)

> I just ordered my first Glossybox with the GBFRESH code. Really excited to get the Fresh cream sample as it is one of my fave moisturizers and I have run out of this one and would love a replacement without having to buy it. Also, I am excited to try out such a high end face mask that I would likely NEVER purchase at that retail price. I can't wait to see what else we get. So excited for this sub.Â


 I skipped a couple of months only because I have too many beauty products that I need to get through. Glossy and Popsugar are my absolute fave subs because of the value &amp; quality products. I really wish I had checked the thread before getting all crazy overcome with the spoiler. That Fresh cream would have been a nice bonus! Oh well, still happy. I hope you enjoy your 1st box!


----------



## SaraP (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jzim291* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think the Sisley will be the "big ticket item, because $26 is a common price point for Glossybox." Does anyone remember the survey we took last month with the question about "high-end deluxe-sized samples" vs. "Full-size fair-priced items?" Perhaps most people voted for high-end? Any thoughts? I clicked, "I don't know..." because I see the value in both.
I had a hard time answering that as well, I had to click I don't know. I love trying a $$$ item that I wouldn't just walk by and buy, but I love having a full size to test a product long term. I say give us both in every box!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 




Hmmm... I don't know anything about this. But assuming I like the scent, I'd prefer the body mist.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm... I don't know anything about this. But assuming I like the scent, I'd prefer the body mist.
Me either! Has anyone tried anything by this brand?


----------



## amidea (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 




not especially excited about any of these three, but i love masks, so i was basically going to get this box unless the second spoiler was terrible... i'll use any of these so that's enough for me, and i caved after several months off from glossybox.  now i want to know what else is going to be in it!


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 7, 2014)

I wonder what the scent will be? I don't use bar soap and I've never used mist so I would be okay with the lotion or mist just to try. Assuming they smell good. But their design makes me think stale haha.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 7, 2014)

This is what their site says about Scent 7

*True â€¢ Natural â€¢ Beauty*

*Alex and Ani creates sustainable products with love and (+) Energy. Inspired by True Natural Beauty, each product encourages the individual to re-energize and explore the sheer power of positivity.*

Here's what they say about the body mist:

*Scent 7 Body Mist has been created with the four elemental energies of earth, air, fire and water. This enchanting fragrance radiates soft warmth that flows through the energy sources of the body, encouraging emotional balance along with a sense of ease and comfort to the body and mind.*

Really doesn't help to tell us what it smells like. How do you sell a fragrance online when you don't describe the scent?


----------



## scriptedending (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder what the scent will be?

I don't use bar soap and I've never used mist so I would be okay with the lotion or mist just to try. Assuming they smell good. But their design makes me think stale haha.

I just looked on the Alex and Ani website to see if they described the scent, and for all three items it just says that it "embodies earth, wind, fire and water". So yeah, guess we will have to wait to find out for ourselves.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 7, 2014)

I like both spoilers! Hopefully Glossy will continue to have mostly generous sizes...that's a big reason I feel justified I spending much more on this box than, say, Birchbox.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Mar 7, 2014)

I hope I get the spray! I'm allergic to most soap so I'll be sad if I get that. I guess the hand lotion would be okay. Here's the product website if anyone's interested: http://www.alexandani.com/collections/scent-7.html I think it's kind of strange that it doesn't actually say anything about the scent or what notes it contains. I mean what is "the power of positivity" supposed to smell like?!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 7, 2014)

I kinda want the hand cream, but if I get the soap my bf will use it.  He LOVE bar soaps.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 7, 2014)

Verrrry interesting. When I first read the headline on my phone and saw Alex and Ani, I almost squealed because I love their jewelry but hate paying $30 for a bangle. I didn't even know they had new products coming out. My friend's mom works with them selling their pieces, maybe she'll have some insight into these new products!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 7, 2014)

Since I would only want the soap, I will pass, as I probably wouldn't get it!   If the rest of the box is nice after folks start reviewing it, I might purchase it.


----------



## JenSmiles (Mar 7, 2014)

> I just looked on the Alex and AniÂ website to see if they described the scent, and for all three items it just says that it "embodies earth, wind, fire and water". So yeah, guess we will have to wait to find out for ourselves.


 glossybox posted this mist as one of their 3 favorite must have scents in their desks on IG a few weeks ago. So I'm assuming it's a fresh scent but light enough to wear anytime/anywhere. I agree the bar soap is least desirable and would probably end up being re-gifted. *fingers crossed for the other two*


----------



## Monica Sue (Mar 7, 2014)

just canceled julep so i can try glossybox I hope it is worth it!  Plus I dont need anymore nail polish


----------



## uffda (Mar 7, 2014)

The Alex and Ani blog states everyone will get a surprise bangle as well!  http://www.alexandani.com/blog/alex-and-ani-scent-7-collection-march-glossybox-subscription/


----------



## amidea (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *uffda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Alex and Ani blog states everyone will get a surprise bangle as well!  http://www.alexandani.com/blog/alex-and-ani-scent-7-collection-march-glossybox-subscription/
ooh cool!  makes me more excited that i signed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## uffda (Mar 7, 2014)

My subscription just ended, but I signed back up quick because once word spreads I'm sure this box is going to sell out.  The cheapest bangles they have are $24 which alone pays for the box.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *uffda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Alex and Ani blog states everyone will get a surprise bangle as well!  http://www.alexandani.com/blog/alex-and-ani-scent-7-collection-march-glossybox-subscription/
OMG so this is my first Glossybox and I am soooo excited!!!


I am getting the extra Fresh moisturizer for signing up with the GBFRESH code
We are all getting the Sisley fask which is such a luxurious treat.
We are all getting an Alex and Ani product
and now we are all getting an Alex and Ani bangle!!!!!

*Can't wait to see what other items are in the box. It is already such a high valued box for me and I know there will be more items. Super excited to have subbed. *


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *uffda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Alex and Ani blog states everyone will get a surprise bangle as well!  http://www.alexandani.com/blog/alex-and-ani-scent-7-collection-march-glossybox-subscription/


Gift box!!


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 7, 2014)

Why do they call it Scent 7 if it "combines the four elements"?


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why do they call it Scent 7 if it "combines the four elements"?
"Inspired by the spiritual number 7, which categorizes many wonders of the natural world: days in a week, biblical days of creation, colors in the rainbow, notes on a musical scale, the Alex and Ani Scent 7 Collection honors true, natural beauty."

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh em geeeee, I am soo stoked for a bracelet. I love their pieces.

Now the only question is, will this box make it by the end of March or what?!


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 7, 2014)

I used my free box and got a gift box, yay! Can't wait to see the bangles.... I'm surprised glossybox didn't add that to the spoiler email....


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 7, 2014)

On the alex and ani site: Each bangle is expandable ensuring the perfect fit for every wrist. This completely original design allows everyone to have a piece of jewelry which is truly customized. Thank god, I've got big wrists!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 7, 2014)

Okay, so I wasn't too impressed by the first spoiler because I'm not a huge fan of floral scents, but the fact that every subscriber will get a bangle??? I have to resub even though I was really upset at the January fiasco. XD


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, so I wasn't too impressed by the first spoiler because I'm not a huge fan of floral scents, but the fact that every subscriber will get a bangle??? I have to resub even though I was really upset at the January fiasco. XD
What was the January fiasco???? Also, do you guys think the bangle is an EXTRA item or just one of the items in our box?


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What was the January fiasco???? Also, do you guys think the bangle is an EXTRA item or just one of the items in our box? 
To make a long story short... it was a lot of terrible communication, shipping dates being continuously pushed back, boxes arriving very late, and products having to be replaced/switched out because they ran out. (the body wash/perfume and the liquid cleanser/solid cleanser)


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 7, 2014)

Woah, okay... so I just resubbed and am currently in the pay stage... and my estimated delivery date is 3/28 to 4/8 so I guess I'll just wait to receive it in the middle of April.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 7, 2014)

> "Inspired by the spiritual number 7, which categorizes many wonders of the naturalÂ world: days in a week, biblical days of creation, colors in the rainbow, notes on aÂ musical scale, the Alex and AniÂ Scent 7 CollectionÂ honors true, natural beauty." Ah... I hope there are variations in the bracelets. I ordered an extra box and would love to get two different ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh em geeeee, I am soo stoked for a bracelet. I love their pieces. Now the only question is, will this box make it by the end of March or what?!


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What was the January fiasco???? Also, do you guys think the bangle is an EXTRA item or just one of the items in our box? 
I think it will be an extra. The wording of the A&amp;A blog makes it seem like a bonus. At least I hope it's a bonus *greeeeeedy*


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 7, 2014)

Fudge on a triscuit! I was able to be strong until the bracelet!!!! Just when I am strong enough to leave you Glossybox, you pull me back in with shiny objects!


----------



## SaraP (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG so this is my first Glossybox and I am soooo excited!!!


I am getting the extra Fresh moisturizer for signing up with the GBFRESH code
We are all getting the Sisley fask which is such a luxurious treat.
We are all getting an Alex and Ani product
and now we are all getting an Alex and Ani bangle!!!!!

*Can't wait to see what other items are in the box. It is already such a high valued box for me and I know there will be more items. Super excited to have subbed. *
You will love the Fresh cream if you've never tried it, it's great!! For oily or dry skin it works, who knew they could make a magical cream for both! One small tip don't expect your box to come before the end of the month or even into the first week of next month, people get so angry because of this.

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it will be an extra. The wording of the A&amp;A blog makes it seem like a bonus. At least I hope it's a bonus *greeeeeedy*
Yeah Greeeeedy! I'm off to order a gift box for myself





super greeeedy!


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 7, 2014)

Ugh gifted myself a second box. I should just throw my money at this forum lol.


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 7, 2014)

I think the bracelet is an extra since its not a beauty product


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 7, 2014)

> Ugh gifted myself a second box. I should just throw my money at this forum lol.


 Tell me about it. I spent about $100 a month on beauty boxes. And yesterday I spent $75 at Sephora. I'm hopeless.


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 7, 2014)

Well, I resubscribed. So much for adding to my saving account this month.


----------



## Jodym (Mar 7, 2014)

> ooh cool! Â makes me more excited that i signed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ok I officially have a subscription addiction.... When I read about the Alex and ani fragrance.i was excited then I saw the "extra". And ..........( yes you know where this is going...) I signed up for an extra box...... I really need to stop reading these threads, they are dangerous to my wallet,,, ok I will now need to stalk the mailman before my hubby sees the damage I did this month. Sssshhhhh don't tell him!, Fff due in Glossybox Ipsy Birchbox Popsugar Popsugar resort...


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 7, 2014)

Ooh! When I got the spoiler email, I wasn't that excited... But after looking at all the cute bangles, I can't wait!!!


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 7, 2014)

Maybe it will be a cute bangle with like a lipstick charm??


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 7, 2014)

Eek! I wasn't really excited about this spoiler until I heard about the bracelet. I hope I get one in a silver tone!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 7, 2014)

Im in!! Just used my glossydots  Good sleuthing work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woah, okay... so I just resubbed and am currently in the pay stage... and my estimated delivery date is 3/28 to 4/8 so I guess I'll just wait to receive it in the middle of April. 




same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I guess we'll just have to accept that Glossybox is always going to be a "next month" kind of box. XD


----------



## SaraP (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What was the January fiasco???? Also, do you guys think the bangle is an EXTRA item or just one of the items in our box? 
Late boxes and subbed items. Although I got one of each box and the subbed items are much better then the original items!!

I was upset when I first started this sub back in April 2013, but now I know it going to come late sometimes very late and now I'm not upset because the boxes are mostly very good and sometimes GREAT!!

*My guess is the bangle is an extra


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 8, 2014)

Gifted myself another box. Monday is my Birthday. ( I would have gotten it if of it wasn't) lol


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 8, 2014)

> same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too


----------



## sla6793 (Mar 8, 2014)

I've been eyeing the Alex and Ani bangles for a long time but haven't made the purchase yet, so knowing that we are getting one in our box this month, that alone makes this box worth it for me! Even if it is just a bonus extra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 8, 2014)

> I just ordered my first Glossybox with the GBFRESH code. Really excited to get the Fresh cream sample as it is one of my fave moisturizers and I have run out of this one and would love a replacement without having to buy it. Also, I am excited to try out such a high end face mask that I would likely NEVER purchase at that retail price. I can't wait to see what else we get. So excited for this sub.Â


 I skipped a couple of months only because I have too many beauty products that I need to get through. Glossy and Popsugar are my absolute fave subs because of the value &amp; quality products. I really wish I had checked the thread before getting all crazy overcome with the spoiler. That Fresh cream would have been a nice bonus! Oh well, still happy, and I'm excited to get a surprise Bangle too! It reminds me of when Birch Box sent out the Bauble Bar bracelets to loyal subscribers. I still wear mine all the time. I hope you enjoy your 1st box!


----------



## jeannea (Mar 8, 2014)

My guess is that this is the free bangle.




Look at the Glossybox symbol and the GB spoiler uses the word "lucky"


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jeannea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My guess is that this is the free bangle.




Look at the Glossybox symbol and the GB spoiler uses the word "lucky"
Hmmm.... and St. Patrick's day is in March. Of course we all know well be getting these in April... but you know how it goes.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jeannea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My guess is that this is the free bangle.




Look at the Glossybox symbol and the GB spoiler uses the word "lucky"
I wouldn't mind this at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it looks great.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 8, 2014)

> Hmmm.... and St. Patrick's day is in March. Of course we all know well be getting these in April... but you know how it goes.


 I'm super irish and use it as an excuse to wear my st Patricks day socks and shirts and stuff all year. Lol. That rule will also apply to this adorable bracelet! I love it!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 8, 2014)

Is it just me or is the middle symbol on the tiny dangly things a recycle symbol?


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 8, 2014)

> Is it just me or is the middle symbol on the tiny dangly things a recycle symbol?


 It is. I have several of their bangles.


----------



## jmd252 (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gifted myself another box. Monday is my Birthday. ( I would have gotten it if of it wasn't) lol
Does a gift box work the same way as a regular box? Just curious since it's $6 cheaper. Can I guarantee that it will be a March box, if so? (This is my birthday month and I love this box - I would like to gift one as well, if I can)


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 8, 2014)

> Does a gift box work the same way as a regular box? Just curious since it's $6 cheaper. Can I guarantee that it will be a March box, if so? (This is my birthday month and I love this box - I would like to gift one as well, if I can)


 Yes, it allow you to give/gift a second box (you have to already be subscribed to purchase one). Last time I gifted I was able to use ebates and get points on the gift box too. The box will be a regular monthly box and may or may not have the same exact items as your first box (since there are usuall some either/or products. Happy Birthday--I hope this helps.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Mar 8, 2014)

Does anyone know if you still get an invoice with the normal value total even though you paid with glossydots? I got one and it's confusing me. My credit card wasn't listed but it still shows an actual value despite it being free.


----------



## jmd252 (Mar 8, 2014)

> Yes, it allow you to give/gift a second box (you have to already be subscribed to purchase one). Last time I gifted I was able to use ebates and get points on the gift box too. The box will be a regular monthly box and may or may not have the same exact items as your first box (since there are usuall some either/or products. Happy Birthday--I hope this helps.


 Thank you so much!! Just gifted one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Since March isn't sold out yet, I can probably expect that it will be a March box, then?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 8, 2014)

> Thank you so much!! Just gifted one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Since March isn't sold out yet, I can probably expect that it will be a March box, then?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## award04 (Mar 8, 2014)

So - I just got my February box - and the nail polish shattered all over everything!!  I just sent an email to CS so we will see what they will do.  





On a better note- I love the bracelet in this month's box.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 8, 2014)

The bracelet is super cute - Im really looking forward to trying their beauty products too. I'm hoping for the hand cream but ill be happy trying any of their products!!! Does anyone know the day that GB charges? I used my glossydots &amp; I want to remember to cancel b4 they charge for April. Thanks in advance


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The bracelet is super cute - Im really looking forward to trying their beauty products too. I'm hoping for the hand cream but ill be happy trying any of their products!!!

Does anyone know the day that GB charges? I used my glossydots &amp; I want to remember to cancel b4 they charge for April.

Thanks in advance 
It's not an exact day, usually just during the first week of the month. But the last two months have been the first Friday.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 8, 2014)

> It's not an exact day, usually just during the first week of the month. But the last two months have been the first Friday.


 Thank You


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 9, 2014)

> I'm super irish and use it as an excuse to wear my st Patricks day socks and shirts and stuff all year. Lol. That rule will also apply to this adorable bracelet! I love it!


 Fellow Irish girl here! I was thinking the same thing. I could wear that all year. Would love to get it!


----------



## award04 (Mar 9, 2014)

> So - I just got my February box - and the nail polish shattered all over everything!! Â I just sent an email to CS so we will see what they will do. Â  On a better note- I love the bracelet in this month's box.Â


 Got an email from CS saying they are sending me a new box this week. I hope they send me different products than what was in the damaged box. None of them were things I need or wanted. And I already get 2 boxes a month from them. But at least they responded and are trying to make things right.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *uffda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Alex and Ani blog states everyone will get a surprise bangle as well!  http://www.alexandani.com/blog/alex-and-ani-scent-7-collection-march-glossybox-subscription/
I might just have to sign back up for this month!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *uffda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Alex and Ani blog states everyone will get a surprise bangle as well!  http://www.alexandani.com/blog/alex-and-ani-scent-7-collection-march-glossybox-subscription/


Gift box!!

 I am very tempted to gift myself a box, I used my glossydots and resubscribed for free.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *award04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So - I just got my February box - and the nail polish shattered all over everything!!  I just sent an email to CS so we will see what they will do.  





On a better note- I love the bracelet in this month's box. 
Sorry to hear that, hope their cs can help you out.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *award04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *award04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So - I just got my February box - and the nail polish shattered all over everything!!  I just sent an email to CS so we will see what they will do.  





On a better note- I love the bracelet in this month's box. 

Got an email from CS saying they are sending me a new box this week. I hope they send me different products than what was in the damaged box. None of them were things I need or wanted. And I already get 2 boxes a month from them. But at least they responded and are trying to make things right. That's great!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Mar 10, 2014)

I just ordered myself a gift box 



 

I've been so happy with Glossybox recently! I've come to expect my box at the very end of the month, or the beginning of the following month. This way I don't set myself up to be disappointed or annoyed. It's working!!


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm not usually a big lover of jewelry in boxes; my hands and wrists are so big that I usually can't get bangles on at all since thye won't slide around my hand.  But these adjustable ones might actually work, so I'm excited.  I saw a commercial for a bank last night that was actually about Alex and Ani.  Neat that such a little store has gone so big time.  They all look really pretty!  It will be nice to wear for Easter!


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm wondering if the bracelet will have variations or not. I ordered 2 boxes without thinking the bracelet might be one specific charm.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm wondering if the bracelet will have variations or not. I ordered 2 boxes without thinking the bracelet might be one specific charm.
Me too. I really hope there are variations.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 10, 2014)

I somehow doubt there will be variations of the bracelet. I think it would be far easier on Alex and Ani to supply Glossy with X amount of the same bracelet vs multiple kinds. It could be the clover was it is the "March" box. I was thinking it may even be a specially made charm for GB, their logo.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 10, 2014)

Hmmm I just got an email saying they weren't able to charge my CC and I have no idea why that would be..everything is accurate &amp; all my other boxes were able to charge me this month. Might have to call! Do you guys think this will delay shipping? :/


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 10, 2014)

> Hmmm I just got an email saying they weren't able to charge my CC and I have no idea why that would be..everything is accurate &amp; all my other boxes were able to charge me this month. Might have to call! Do you guys think this will delay shipping? :/


 This happened to me once...I called them and they were nice about putting it through. Box came with no delays.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jpwhitman4vt (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered myself a gift box 



 

I've been so happy with Glossybox recently! I've come to expect my box at the very end of the month, or the beginning of the following month. This way I don't set myself up to be disappointed or annoyed. It's working!! 
Same here! I keep thinking I'll cancel the second box and sign up for a new, different sub but I keep getting such great boxes! Definitely glad I had the gift box when they sent the beauty blenders! Also, same here about the expectations for this box - yeah, it's a long time to wait (and lots and lots of checking this thread for spoilers/updates lol) but basically, GB isn't going to ship early in the month so I'm not going to expect it anymore. When I kind of let myself forget about it until I see that email saying my box has shipped, then it seems I don't mind it coming til end of month that much. With that said though, I have other boxes arriving throughout each month that help make the month go by until GB arrives so I can understand people who only subscribe to this one box and feel like they're always waiting around on it. Hopefully with all of the bad weather/extreme shipping delays behind us, this will turn out to be a really great spring/summer season to look forward to some great Glossyboxes!


----------



## PennelopeLane (Mar 10, 2014)

I am almost as excited about this month's box as I was about January's box!!!! 

I hope we get a good lip product in this month's box! Maybe a lip primer?

I think I'm really going to like the mask, and the scent 7 stuff!

On a side note, the sumitra eyeliner from last month is uh-mazing. I wore it for the first time today. I put it on my inner lower lid at 8am, and it is still there! My eyeliner NEVER stays in that place for longer than 1-2hrs. I'm impressed!


----------



## gingerneko (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *scriptedending* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just looked on the Alex and Ani website to see if they described the scent, and for all three items it just says that it "embodies earth, wind, fire and water". So yeah, guess we will have to wait to find out for ourselves.

So it smells like burning mud in a lightning storm?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingerneko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So it smells like burning mud in a lightning storm?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I kinda like the ozone scent - lol


----------



## gingerneko (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *gingerneko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So it smells like burning mud in a lightning storm?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I kinda like the ozone scent - lol


Actually, so do I -- have a BPAL scent called Lightning which is pure ozoney rainstorm. Lovely!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 11, 2014)

I tried using the gbfresh code and it didn't apply. So I emailed them and they basically said well tough luck. I love the products but the customer service is awful.


----------



## DuckyLove (Mar 11, 2014)

> I tried using the gbfresh code and it didn't apply. So I emailed them and they basically said well tough luck. I love the products but the customer service is awful.


 *OMG I just had the same horrible CS experience!* I placed the subscription order on my cellphone. So for some reason the little promo/coupon box never appeared... :/ So I LITERALLY emailed *ONE minute* after I placed my order, but they didn't respond until 2 days later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They basically told me "Sorry Out of Luck" because I didn't place the code at the time of purchase. Makes no sense in my opinion because I tried contacting them as soon as the purchase was made. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's really not hard to check the time stamp in the sent email and the purchase time IMO. Also, I believe they should be responsible in checking their mobile site is up to date, and working well with major cellphone brands (I have a Samsung Galaxy S4). So the purchase can run smoother and provide a better customer experience. And I know the problem may be from both ends, (my phone included) so I just decided to drop the whole thing and forget about my sample. But if it's happening to other people as well, then I think I'll continue to dispute the issue... :/ *Does anyone know if the Customer Service is better through Facebook or a phone call? Or is there a better CS email address to get in contact with someone that would help out?* This is all very unusual since I used to be a subscriber many months ago. And never had any previous problems with their CS. They've always been helpful in coming to solutions, and or investigating issues in the past... It's weird that they didn't even inquire about my mobile website experience issues. They just blew me off! *Below is a copy of my email conversation with their CS. Sadly, I'm so disappointed. *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Jessie replied: Hi (Ducky) Thanks for writing in! I would love to help you out, but unfortunately all promotional codes must be redeemed at the time of purchase, as stated under the rules and conditions. Kind Regards, Jessie, From The GLOSSYBOX Team Original message: Subject: Other requests Comment: Hello, I recently placed an order for a monthly subscription, starting with the March box. Since I am on my mobile browser, I was unable to see where to enter my Promo code "GBFRESH" for a Fresh Face Cream Sample. And I was wondering if there was any way I can still enter the code with my recently placed order? Or if you can please process my order with the coupon code since I was unable to see when requested for the code? Thank you kindly.


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 11, 2014)

> *OMG I just had the same horrible CS experience!* I placed the subscription order on my cellphone. So for some reason the little promo/coupon box never appeared... :/ So I LITERALLY emailed *ONE minute* after I placed my order, but they didn't respond until 2 days later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They basically told me "Sorry Out of Luck" because I didn't place the code at the time of purchase. Makes no sense in my opinion because I tried contacting them as soon as the purchase was made. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's really not hard to check the time stamp in the sent email and the purchase time IMO. Also, I believe they should be responsible in checking their mobile site is up to date, and working well with major cellphone brands (I have a Samsung Galaxy S4). So the purchase can run smoother and provide a better customer experience. And I know the problem may be from both ends, (my phone included) so I just decided to drop the whole thing and forget about my sample. But if it's happening to other people as well, then I think I'll continue to dispute the issue... :/ *Does anyone know if the Customer Service is better through Facebook or a phone call? Or is there a better CS email address to get in contact with someone that would help out?* This is all very unusual since I used to be a subscriber many months ago. And never had any previous problems with their CS. They've always been helpful in coming to solutions, and or investigating issues in the past... It's weird that they didn't even inquire about my mobile website experience issues. They just blew me off! *Below is a copy of my email conversation with their CS. Sadly, I'm so disappointed. *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Jessie replied: Hi (Ducky) Thanks for writing in! I would love to help you out, but unfortunately all promotional codes must be redeemed at the time of purchase, as stated under the rules and conditions. Kind Regards, Jessie, From The GLOSSYBOX Team Original message: Subject: Other requests Comment: Hello, I recently placed an order for a monthly subscription, starting with the March box. Since I am on my mobile browser, I was unable to see where to enter my Promo code "GBFRESH" for a Fresh Face Cream Sample. And I was wondering if there was any way I can still enter the code with my recently placed order? Or if you can please process my order with the coupon code since I was unable to see when requested for the code? Thank you kindly.


 Exact same phone and exact same emailed right away and took two days and exact same response!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 11, 2014)

I just resubed. Even though they are always late, I do think this is the best beauty box out there. I am super excited by the spoilers, I'm not sure which Alex and Ani product I would like more! If I had to choose, I guess I'd go with the body mist, then cream, then soap, but honestly I'm a happy camper! I was able to resub with the *GBFRESH *so that was exciting and now I see we get a bangle as well! This almost makes me want to cancel Ipsy and just enjoy this box.


----------



## makiyazh (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi everyone! This is my second glossybox and I'm excited by the spoilers. My box is in the pack stage(!) with an estimated delivery of March 27-April 4, so hopefully I'll get it on time this month!


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 11, 2014)

I just subscribed when I heard about the bangle! Super excited!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa3243* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried using the gbfresh code and it didn't apply. So I emailed them and they basically said well tough luck. I love the products but the customer service is awful.
Their customer service leaves a lot to be desired, unfortunately the German Glossybox CS is even worse.


----------



## Krystan (Mar 11, 2014)

I wish I could sub this month but I'm resisting since I subbed to FFF.  
Is there no option to just get one box at a time? I don't really want to do 3 months at once just to try it out :/
I'm new to all this but I can really see how easily it is to get hooked!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish I could sub this month but I'm resisting since I subbed to FFF.  
*Is there no option to just get one box at a time? I don't really want to do 3 months at once just to try it out :/*
I'm new to all this but I can really see how easily it is to get hooked!
You can sub month by month.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makiyazh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi everyone! This is my second glossybox and I'm excited by the spoilers. My box is in the pack stage(!) with an estimated delivery of March 27-April 4, so hopefully I'll get it on time this month!
Mine's in the pack stage too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But my estimated delivery is 3/27-4/8. (probably because I'm on the west coast)


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *makiyazh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi everyone! This is my second glossybox and I'm excited by the spoilers. My box is in the pack stage(!) with an estimated delivery of March 27-April 4, so hopefully I'll get it on time this month!
Mine's in the pack stage too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But my estimated delivery is 3/27-4/8. (probably because I'm on the west coast)

I'm in NJ and I have the same delivery window.  My guess is that they are going to mail them on Monday, the 24th or thereabouts.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm in the Chicago suburbs and mine is:  Between 3/17/14 and 3/29/14


----------



## MKSB (Mar 11, 2014)

AAHHH I just saw the code for the Fresh Lotus face cream and had to resub to this box. I am promising myself it's only for this month and then I'm cancelling again. Birchbox has been out of the face cream for ages even though I have points to spend on it so I feel like this is my only way to get it for a lower price (normally it's $42 for a whole jar).


----------



## theredhead (Mar 12, 2014)

I just re-subscribed using the GBFRESH code. 

However, I don't see any indication I used the code on my confirmation email or when I log in to my account. Is this typical? Will it show up with my March box?


----------



## biancardi (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just re-subscribed using the GBFRESH code. 

However, I don't see any indication I used the code on my confirmation email or when I log in to my account. Is this typical? Will it show up with my March box?
GB never shows that information (weird, but there it is).  When you applied it, did you see the information that the coupon was applied?  If so, you are okay.  I always message  GB on facebook (private) and ask them to confirm.


----------



## amidea (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GB never shows that information (weird, but there it is).  When you applied it, did you see the information that the coupon was applied?  If so, you are okay.  I always message  GB on facebook (private) and ask them to confirm.
i wish they would.  i always feel compelled to take a screenshot of it but it's before the order is placed (when the code is applied) so it doesn't _actually_ prove anything.


----------



## BlueLineBunny (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just re-subscribed using the GBFRESH code. 

However, I don't see any indication I used the code on my confirmation email or when I log in to my account. Is this typical? Will it show up with my March box?

I just subscribed as well, using the same code.  I don't see any indication that it was used, nor do I see my new subscription under "My Subscriptions and Orders" on the dashboard.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we'll both get our March boxes, plus the Fresh Lotus goodie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to add: my subscription is now appearing on the dashboard, at least. I guess it takes a while to update.


----------



## ScopeIt (Mar 12, 2014)

For those of you who use eBates, do you cancel and resub every month?


----------



## theredhead (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GB never shows that information (weird, but there it is).  When you applied it, did you see the information that the coupon was applied?  If so, you are okay.  I always message  GB on facebook (private) and ask them to confirm.

Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i wish they would.  i always feel compelled to take a screenshot of it but it's before the order is placed (when the code is applied) so it doesn't _actually_ prove anything.

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlueLineBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just subscribed as well, using the same code.  I don't see any indication that it was used, nor do I see my new subscription under "My Subscriptions and Orders" on the dashboard.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we'll both get our March boxes, plus the Fresh Lotus goodie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to add: my subscription is now appearing on the dashboard, at least. I guess it takes a while to update.

Interesting! It did say the code was successfully applied, but again, that was before I filled out the card info and submitted my order. I don't think the code appeared on my confirmation page, either.

I think I will message them to confirm. And if it doesn't work out, oh well, the box is going to be good anyway! The Sisley and Alex and Ani spoilers are what hooked me back for this month, the Fresh code was just a nice bonus!


----------



## SaraP (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those of you who use eBates, do you cancel and resub every month?
Originally Posted by *theredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Interesting! It did say the code was successfully applied, but again, that was before I filled out the card info and submitted my order. I don't think the code appeared on my confirmation page, either.

I think I will message them to confirm. And if it doesn't work out, oh well, the box is going to be good anyway! The Sisley and Alex and Ani spoilers are what hooked me back for this month, the Fresh code was just a nice bonus!
Yes you can use ebates and cancel and resub. That's what I've done for months. FYI you can also use ebates on a gift sub, sometimes it works and sometimes not. 

When you get your box and the fresh cream is missing just send them a pm on facebook, a lot of the bonus products don't show up in my boxes and facebook cs always fixed it. Sometimes even sent an extra bonus =)


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 13, 2014)

*Ordered this box- because tomorrow's my birthday and I found a 15% off coupon in my spam email!  **INT48WS** was the code - might just be individual but I figured I'd post it anyways (in case it's not).  This is my first Glossybox!  I'm super excited!  I mostly want the bangle but I'm always down for a mask.  And I'm excited to see what else we get!*


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm already in the pack stage!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 13, 2014)

Woohoo! Mine is in the pack stage too! Estimated delivery isn't until 3/27-4/8 though. Bummer.


----------



## kixz125 (Mar 14, 2014)

Sorry if this has been asked already  - but can you get two boxes on the same acct? I had a three month subscription which ended this month (waiting for the march box), and I'd like to sign up again. The site is letting me sign up again now and get the march box again.


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 14, 2014)

I think it is possible to get 2 for one account because I accidentally subscribed twice this month (I had to email glossybox CS to undo one of them actually) - so since the system let me, I don't see why it would let you. However, I did a separate order for each (had to re-enter credit card info and all of that stuff)


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 14, 2014)

> Sorry if this has been asked alreadyÂ  - but can you get two boxes on the same acct? I had a three month subscription which ended this month (waiting for the march box), and I'd like to sign up again. The site is letting me sign up again now and get the march box again.


 You can always purchase a gift box for 15$ and send it to yourself


----------



## kixz125 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it is possible to get 2 for one account because I accidentally subscribed twice this month (I had to email glossybox CS to undo one of them actually) - so since the system let me, I don't see why it would let you. However, I did a separate order for each (had to re-enter credit card info and all of that stuff)
Thanks, I just feel like knowing my luck something would get screwed up with the tracking/surveys on this acct. I want to do it now mostly for the Fresh promo. I had a fiasco with the lipstick promo when I first signed up so I don't wanna end up getting the run around this time. Thanks for the info though! Will keep that in mind for the next time!

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You can always purchase a gift box for 15$ and send it to yourself
Oooo thanks, def didn't know about box gifting! Unfortunately, it says that I need to have an "active subscription in order to purchase". Guess since my last box is in the works now, Glossybox has cleaned its hands of my subscription.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 14, 2014)

I really hope that is the bracelet we're getting (Another Irish girl here!) &amp; I've looked at their bracelets before but the price was a little high to interest me. 
I also really wish I could magically have this by Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Random fact-Monday is my mom's Birthday! but she's not Irish. Little things like this make me laugh.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 14, 2014)

I get Glossybox sporadically. I join, cancel for a few months, rejoin..... I do love it though. I checked this thread for any codes before rejoining today and am getting the Fresh face cream. I also went through eBates and will get a 2.75 rebate when I get my next check from eBates. I saw that someone posted that the bracelet is an extra and not one of the 5 products. Is that definite? I would really love to have 5 products to try. The bracelet is pretty cute though. I'd be happy either way.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I get Glossybox sporadically. I join, cancel for a few months, rejoin..... I do love it though. I checked this thread for any codes before rejoining today and am getting the Fresh face cream. I also went through eBates and will get a 2.75 rebate when I get my next check from eBates.

I saw that someone posted that the bracelet is an extra and not one of the 5 products. Is that definite? I would really love to have 5 products to try. The bracelet is pretty cute though. I'd be happy either way.
I think it is just a guess that it is a bonus--some of the wording makes us think that it is, but it is Glossy's world and we just live in it, so who knows.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it is just a guess that it is a bonus--some of the wording makes us think that it is, but it is Glossy's world and we just live in it, so who knows. 




I can be more than a little neurotic at times, and I just had to know if this bracelet was an extra or one of the 5 products, so I just called Glossybox.  The bracelet is an extra, in addition to the 5 products - woo hoo!

I didn't think to ask if all the braelets would be the lucky 4 leaf clover, but I googled it and it looks like it might be random charms.  It also stated that a portion of the boxes will have the Alex and Ani products, but all the boxes will have the bracelet.  If I can find the page again, I'll copy and past it here.

EDIT:  I forgot to say how impressed I am with Glossybox's telephone customer service.  The rep answered on the 2nd ring (I wasn't expecting that) and sounded like she truly wanted to help me.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 14, 2014)

http://www.alexandani.com/blog/alex-and-ani-scent-7-collection-march-glossybox-subscription/
*Each* subscriber will receive a sample of one of the following: Scent 7 Hand Cream, Scent 7 Soap Bar, or Scent 7 Body Mist. However, _all_ subscribers will receive a surprise bangle!
So we all get one of the products, just not sure which variation but we all get a bangle.


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can be more than a little neurotic at times, and I just had to know if this bracelet was an extra or one of the 5 products, so I just called Glossybox.  The bracelet is an extra, in addition to the 5 products - woo hoo!

I didn't think to ask if all the braelets would be the lucky 4 leaf clover, but I googled it and it looks like it might be random charms.  It also stated that a portion of the boxes will have the Alex and Ani products, but all the boxes will have the bracelet.  If I can find the page again, I'll copy and past it here.

EDIT:  I forgot to say how impressed I am with Glossybox's telephone customer service.  The rep answered on the 2nd ring (I wasn't expecting that) and sounded like she truly wanted to help me. 
Oh wow I'm happy to hear you had that experience with their CS telephone number - I've called about 5-6 times in the past and I've never had anyone pick up and then the call center just hangs up on me... it's kind of weird! But I always do get very helpful emails from their CS. I hope they're stepping up their telephone CS and that it'll be consistent - last time I called was merely a week ago and I didn't have a great experience.


----------



## dancersmum (Mar 14, 2014)

my kids &amp; my husband are all part Irish but I'm not lol - but I'd love that four leaf clover!

can't wait...these boxes always seem to take ages because its the box I'm dying to see the contents of them most!


----------



## hazeleyes (Mar 15, 2014)

The hubby is from Ireland, I'd love the bangle to represent lol


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 15, 2014)

Very excited. Ordered a gift box also because of the mask.Love the bangle spoiler also


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 15, 2014)

> The hubby is from Ireland, I'd love the bangle to represent lol


 Ooh! Jealous! That accent is to die for. Lol. I was drooling on every vacation there.


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 15, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/238764/width/500/height/700[/img] Here's another st Patrick's day themed bangle on Alex and Anis Facebook page.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Ordered this box- because tomorrow's my birthday and I found a 15% off coupon in my spam email!  **INT48WS** was the code - might just be individual but I figured I'd post it anyways (in case it's not).  This is my first Glossybox!  I'm super excited!  I mostly want the bangle but I'm always down for a mask.  And I'm excited to see what else we get!*
That's awesome! Happy belated birthday.


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Here's another st Patrick's day themed bangle on Alex and Anis Facebook page.
Ooo I like that one! AH! Can't wait for my GB so I can get my bangle!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 15, 2014)

> https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/238764/width/500/height/700[/img] Here's another st Patrick's day themed bangle on Alex and Anis Facebook page.


 OMG I love that!!!


----------



## kgus22 (Mar 16, 2014)

I can't tell my box stage, it is my last month and it shows that I have no subscriptions. I don't know where else to look.


----------



## valeried44 (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't tell my box stage, it is my last month and it shows that I have no subscriptions. I don't know where else to look.

It is the last month of my first subscription with Glossybox, so I wondered that too.  I dug around and this is how I found mine...

On your account home page, click on Recurring Profiles and Orders

Click on your subscription plan - "Glossybox Beauty ___ Plan"

Click on the Order History box

That will show all of the months you received a Glossybox, including this month.


----------



## valeried44 (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Here's another st Patrick's day themed bangle on Alex and Anis Facebook page.

Oh, that is cool too!  I just saw that they have a claddagh bangle also.  I NEED (ok, really, really want) that one.  I'm hoping for a discount code for Alex and Ani products.  Glossybox sends out discount codes for products sometimes, right?  I believe that there was one for Vichy, but I don't remember seeing any for other products.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm very excited about the bracelet! I just wish that they had sent it out last month so I could wear it on St. Patties Day! Well, St. Patties Day 2014, lol.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 17, 2014)

Is it weird that I'm way more excited about the bangle than any of the other spoilers this month?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is it weird that I'm way more excited about the bangle than any of the other spoilers this month?
Hah no! Although I think for me some of my most exciting products in my Glossyboxes have been ones that weren't released as spoilers. Like the blush for January, and the Figs and Rouge lip balm last month. So I don't take stalk in the spoilers being indicative of how much I'll enjoy the other products.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 17, 2014)

> Hah no! Although I think for me some of my most exciting products in my Glossyboxes have been ones that weren't released as spoilers. Like the blush for January, and the Figs and Rouge lip balm last month. So I don't take stalk in the spoilers being indicative of how much I'll enjoy the other products.


 That's kind of how I feel too! I also LOVE the blush from January and that lip balm! Last months spoilers really didn't excite me much, but overall, I liked the box.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have a tracking number! (using the backdoor method)


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 18, 2014)

> I have a tracking number! (using the backdoor method)


 Lucky. No info for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully I'll get my box before Mother's Day.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a tracking number! (using the backdoor method)




 Me too!!!!


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 18, 2014)

What's the backdoor method? Mine still says packing so I'm not expecting it to of been shipped yet.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 18, 2014)

Mine still says PAY....wtf? And my delivery date is: Approximate Delivery Date: Between 3/17/14 and 3/29/14

Yeah, okay.


----------



## Andieking (Mar 18, 2014)

I also found my tracking # through the back door method! Which means it was assigned a tracking # just hasn't been sent yet. My estimated arrival date is 04/03/2014. I've never received a box in the actual month it's for. Oh well, I still love most of the things I get.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa3243* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What's the backdoor method? Mine still says packing so I'm not expecting it to of been shipped yet.
Yes, someone please explain this method!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andieking (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, someone please explain this method!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa3243* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What's the backdoor method? Mine still says packing so I'm not expecting it to of been shipped yet.

Go to one of your previous month's orders and track it (it'll say delivered already), so in place of previous month's tracking number, input your current month's order number and click track on the bottom right. I hope that makes sense LOL


----------



## amidea (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it is just a guess that it is a bonus--some of the wording makes us think that it is, but it is Glossy's world and we just live in it, so who knows. 





do you know if when they've included things like this in the past they have been counted as one of the "beauty

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andieking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Go to one of your previous month's orders and track it (it'll say delivered already), so in place of previous month's tracking number, input your current month's order number and click track on the bottom right. I hope that makes sense LOL
makes sense! sadly no tracking for me though.


----------



## Andieking (Mar 18, 2014)

Holy turds! I just checked via the backdoor method again (because I'm obsessive) and it says as of this morning my box has been "Inducted into Newgistics Network" in Elizabeth, NJ. Usually my box doesn't even ship until the last day of the month so I'm happy!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 18, 2014)

No back door tracking for me... Not even sure I'm doing it right! Are you guys putting your order # into the site URL or in the little box with the tracking number?


----------



## Andieking (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No back door tracking for me... Not even sure I'm doing it right! Are you guys putting your order # into the site URL or in the little box with the tracking number?
I put mine in the box with the old tracking number.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a tracking number! (using the backdoor method)






For those with questions about the backdoor method, notice my order number is in the box for the tracking number in the picture above. This method only works if you've had a previous order with Glossybox and can click on the tracking of that previous order to get to this page. Then you just paste the order number in the box.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Mar 18, 2014)

Yay!   Mine has departed NJ!  It will probably still take 10 days to get to me even thought I am one state away!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 18, 2014)

> For those with questions about the backdoor method, notice my order number is in the box for the tracking number in the picture above. This method only works if you've had a previous order with Glossybox and can click on the tracking of that previous order to get to this page. Then you just paste the order number in the box.


 Thanks! I was doing it right then. Just no tracking info. Sad!


----------



## SaraP (Mar 18, 2014)

WHY oh WHY hasn't someone posted their box on Instagram!!! I can't wait to find out the other 3 products and see if I "need" another gift box...


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 18, 2014)

> WHY oh WHYÂ hasn't someone posted their boxÂ on Instagram!!! I can't wait to find out the other 3 products and see if I "need" another gift box...


 Yes. This. Exactly. Come on guys!!!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 18, 2014)

Tried the backdoor method...nothing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Question- this is a one month sub I got with a Living Social deal. When do I end it to prevent being charged? It made me put in my credit card info.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 19, 2014)

If Glossybox wanted your credit card info then just cancel as soon as you have a tracking number. I do not know if the 1 month ls deal is recurring or just a one off.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yay -- per backdoor tracking, mine left Elizabeth yesterday.  It always seems to take 3 or 4 days to make the 60 mile trip across Route 78 to me at the other side of NJ, but at least it's on the way!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 19, 2014)

Back Door Method Success- My box left newgisticss yesterday &amp; its making its way to Metro Detroit... Yay!! I'm so excited to try that mask. I was on Costco.com and they have the full size version in their online beauty section- It's a pretty good deal at $99 since I think it retails for around $160 ish. I'm hoping I hate It so I'm not tempted to spend $99 on a mask...lol!


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow, at $160 a tube I expect this stuff to make me look 10 years younger, 10 pounds thinner, and be 10 IQ points smarter.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 19, 2014)

Never mind. Mut should have a delete button btw


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Never mind.

Mut should have a delete button btw
 




  Agreed!!


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 19, 2014)

For those who like the bella terra products in the Jan box, groupon has a deal on their products.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks @Justine1988! I love the blush from that box!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 19, 2014)

My glossy box is still in the packing stage and says estimated delivery is 3/27-04/8

I don't like that I might get charged for April before I receive the March box.  Do you know if I can cancel my subscription and still keep my glossy dots?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My glossy box is still in the packing stage and says estimated delivery is 3/27-04/8

I don't like that I might get charged for April before I receive the March box.  Do you know if I can cancel my subscription and still keep my glossy dots?
Yes, you keep your dots.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, you keep your dots.
Thank you


----------



## Andieking (Mar 19, 2014)

I got my tracking number email for my March Glossybox at about 10am this morning!


----------



## Brittann (Mar 19, 2014)

Updates!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 19, 2014)

Still no tracking for me! Poo!


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 19, 2014)

Mine (1 of 3) is at my local PO. Should get it tomorrow if my mailman isn't feeling lazy.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 19, 2014)

USPS trcaking shows my box was delivered today!  Will post pics when I get home tonight.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 19, 2014)

Can't wait until someone posts their box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't even care that I don't have a tracking number yet (because glossybox always fails me and sends stuff to me really late so I've kind of just accepted it now) but I just really want to know what's in this month's box! (because I may or may not want to buy a second...)


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 19, 2014)

> USPS trcaking shows my box was delivered today!Â  Will post pics when I get home tonight.


 Or you could become "ill" and show us sooner than tonight. Hahaha.


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 19, 2014)

> USPS trcaking shows my box was delivered today!Â  Will post pics when I get home tonight.


 It's sad that this makes me so happy! Can't wait to see!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 19, 2014)

Mine already shipped! Wow this seems early this month I'm impressed. I may actually get it before April!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 19, 2014)

> USPS trcaking shows my box was delivered today!Â  Will post pics when I get home tonight.


 Thank you! Yay! I can't wait to see what's in it.


----------



## subbox (Mar 19, 2014)

subbing for updates!


----------



## DuckyLove (Mar 19, 2014)

Found a *SPOILER* on instagram!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The picture isn't very clear on what the other products are... Hopefully we get better pictures and variations today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone have any ideas???



Spoiler


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 19, 2014)

I definitely see nails inc. that's about all I can tell.


----------



## MissSarahJo (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DuckyLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Found a *SPOILER* on instagram!!!





The picture isn't very clear on what the other products are...
Hopefully we get better pictures and variations today!!




Anyone have any ideas??? 


Looks like a Nails Inc polish.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 19, 2014)

So excited- I love nails inc. I'm hoping for a cool texture polish- praying I don't get another red polish. I swear in 3 months time - I got like 4 different reds from all different fun brands. Don't get me wrong, I love red but let's switch it up a little &amp; get something fun!


----------



## Andieking (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Or you could become "ill" and show us sooner than tonight. Hahaha.

I like the way you think!!


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 19, 2014)

Better not be the same nails Inc color as last time. My guess is there will be variations with past box items just like last month. Which confirms to me further that they are struggling. I'm thinking the living social deal might have been a last ditch effort to stay afloat. Well, if I get May it will have been a wash as if I paid full price. We'll see if I end up getting all 12 months paid for through the living social deal...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Better not be the same nails Inc color as last time.

My guess is there will be variations with past box items just like last month. Which confirms to me further that they are struggling. I'm thinking the living social deal might have been a last ditch effort to stay afloat. Well, if I get May it will have been a wash as if I paid full price. We'll see if I end up getting all 12 months paid for through the living social deal...
Why do you say that? In my opinion, having many brands means they are doing well. Expanding their product base with new companies and the like. Personally I like variation, the products I received for February were perfect for me. And it seems they're getting a handle on shipping considering many of us have received shipping confirmation for this month already which is very early.


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 19, 2014)

> Why do you say that? In my opinion, having many brands means they are doing well. Expanding their product base with new companies and the like. Personally I like variation, the products I received for February were perfect for me. And it seems they're getting a handle on shipping considering many of us have received shipping confirmation for this month already which is very early.


 Because the variations are all items that have been previously sent out in past boxes, meaning they're sending leftovers.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 19, 2014)

Still no tracking info or shipping confirmation here. I wonder if they're staggering their box shipments according to box variation like last month?


----------



## Sashatiara (Mar 19, 2014)

One of the items looks like this: http://www.etre-belle.co/product_info.php?info=p70_anti-aging-liplift-peel.html


----------



## SaraP (Mar 19, 2014)

vanessa_msr posted the polish on instagram it's a .3oz nails inc and looks like a pink/coral color. No idea how to put the photo here...sorry.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  vanessa_msr posted the polish on instagram it's a .3oz nails inc and looks like a pink/coral color. No idea how to put the photo here...sorry.
Save it and use the picture icon to upload it.


----------



## Andieking (Mar 19, 2014)

Here it is!


----------



## SaraP (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Save it and use the picture icon to upload it.

 


Sorry to sound like i'm in my 90's but this new fangled technology:

How do I save the photo off of instagram???

*Yep @Andieking that's the one! Looks more pink on here.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry to sound like i'm in my 90's but this new fangled technology:

How do I save the photo off of instagram???
No  worries.



  I always use the snipping tool to save any pictures I see online. The icon looks like this.


----------



## Andieking (Mar 19, 2014)

Just realized she lives in Germany so maybe that color is exclusive to the Germany boxes...it is pretty though!


----------



## SaraP (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No  worries.



  I always use the snipping tool to save any pictures I see online. The icon looks like this.





Thanks!


----------



## DuckyLove (Mar 19, 2014)

> Here it is!


 I would LOVE for this color to be in my Glossybox!! Perfect for spring!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Though it does seam like a mini, or a deluxe sample... Sooo except for the bangle, (which is a bonus) no full sized items this month???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully im wrong....


----------



## SaraP (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DuckyLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would LOVE for this color to be in my Glossybox!! Perfect for spring!




Though it does seam like a mini, or a deluxe sample... Sooo except for the bangle, (which is a bonus) no full sized items this month???




Hopefully im wrong....
I'd be okay with a small polish, I rarely use them. I've never gotten a box without a full size item and I've been with them since May 2013. I do think @Sashatiara is correct about the Etre-belle Anti-Aging Liplift peel, looks to be a match. So just one more to figure out....the black box with the gold lettering or the beige tube.


----------



## DuckyLove (Mar 19, 2014)

> Just realized she lives in Germany so maybe that color is exclusive to the Germany boxes...it is pretty though!


 Yeah, its always hard to find and separate our glossybox variations from all the other pictures!! Especially since the original picture is kind of blurry, the lighting is off, and the polish is in the shadow of the box... So at this point, it really could be any shade or size!  We need more spoilers!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Mar 19, 2014)

Okay the black box is the Alex and Ani soap....







Any guesses on the cream/beige bottle next to the nails inc???


----------



## Andieking (Mar 19, 2014)

This was just posted on Instagram!


----------



## SaraP (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks like the last product is a....Alterna' Bamboo product






This photo is off ebay, but looks like a sample of the strand expand .85 oz


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks like both the photos so far have the Swan bracelet.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like both the photos so far have the Swan bracelet.




I'd love this! So pretty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 19, 2014)

I hope there is variations with the bracelet... I'm not sure how I feel about that.... and I'm getting two lol


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 19, 2014)

The bracelet is super adorable! Not too enthused about the other samples, especially the tiny sizes (hope this isn't a new trend for Glossy - I love the usually more generous sizes!), but the bracelet more than makes up for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 19, 2014)

Hm I don't think I want 2 swan bangles lol.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 19, 2014)

I have the same box as above: Swan bracelet Scent 7 Soap (7 oz. full size bar) Alterna Bamboo Plumping Strand Expand (.85 oz/25mL) Etrebelle Liplift Peel (15mL/.5 oz) Sisley Black Rose Cream Mask (10mL/.38 oz) nails inc polish - I don't have my reading glasses hamdy, so can't see the size, but I'd call it a deluxe sample.



Have to make dinner now. LMK if you have any questions and I'll try to post later.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 19, 2014)

One of my coworkers came to work today wearing 2 silver Alex and Ani bracelets.  I wasn't sure how I felt about them until I saw her wearing them today.  I really do love them!  I cant wait to receive mine!  I'll wait to see which one I get and then I think I probably purchase a 2nd one.  I loved the look of the 2 bracelets together.  I usually wear gold jewelry, but I really like the silver!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have the same box as above:

Swan bracelet
Scent 7 Soap (7 oz. full size bar)
Alterna Bamboo Plumping Strand Expand (.85 oz/25mL)
Etrebelle Liplift Peel (15mL/.5 oz)
Sisley Black Rose Cream Mask (10mL/.38 oz)
nails inc polish - I don't have my reading glasses hamdy, so can't see the size, but I'd call it a deluxe sample.





Have to make dinner now. LMK if you have any questions and I'll try to post later.
I'm excited for this box!  I'm surprised the Sisley mask is 10mL.  When I received Sisley Paris samples before, they were always so much smaller! 

Let us know what you think of the scent of the soap and if you can describe the scent (besides "earth, wind, water and fire" )  I love the nail polish shade.  I prefer classic red and pink polishes, and almost always give away the polishes I get in my boxes because the shades aren't right for me.  It kills me to give away the Butter London's that came in my Sample Society boxes, but yellow and bright blue glitter polish just isn't my style.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Because the variations are all items that have been previously sent out in past boxes, meaning they're sending leftovers.
You could be right, but Birchbox does that all time, and they are doing well and expanding internationally.  There are a lot of products that I didn't receive and would love to.  I don't consider them "leftovers' and if I didn't receive it in a past box, then its new to me.


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 19, 2014)

> You could be right, but Birchbox does that all time, and they are doing well and expanding internationally.Â Â There are a lot of products that I didn't receive and would love to.Â  I don't consider them "leftovers' and if I didn't receive it in a past box, then its new to me.Â


 It's a good point, but considering a majority of months have been unique items and this is seemingly a new occurrence, it worries me.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You could be right, but Birchbox does that all time, and they are doing well and expanding internationally.  There are a lot of products that I didn't receive and would love to.  I don't consider them "leftovers' and if I didn't receive it in a past box, then its new to me. 
But BB does not send the same item twice to a customer, and if they do it by accident, they give you the cost of the box in free points.  Some people received items in Jan and Feb from Glossybox that they received less than six months ago from Glossybox.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 19, 2014)

Dinner's under way and I've got the right glasses. The nails inc is a 4mL mini and the color is Brook Street. As for the soap, my first reaction is that I don't like it. Maybe the scent is just concentrated from being in the box, but it smells kind of like generic incense - patchouli, maybe? I''m not good at identifying scents. We don't really use bar soap, so I may just put it in a drawer as a freshener. Sorry I can't help more there.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hope there is variations with the bracelet... I'm not sure how I feel about that.... and I'm getting two lol
Ditto


----------



## kierstencliff (Mar 19, 2014)

really hoping for some variations on the bracelet. I'm am deathly afraid of birds and a swan charm bracelet isn't something I will be jumping for joy to wear...


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 19, 2014)

My glossybox is still in the PAY stage...that makes me nervous!


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 19, 2014)

Sigh, being on the West coast = estimated arrival date of APRIL 4th WTF


----------



## SaraP (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kierstencliff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  really hoping for some variations on the bracelet. I'm am deathly afraid of birds and a swan charm bracelet isn't something I will be jumping for joy to wear... 
I planed to snip off the swan =)


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sigh, being on the West coast = estimated arrival date of APRIL 4th WTF
My estimated arrival date is between 3/27/14 and 4/8/14  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Downside of living on the west coast.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm on the west coast, my estimated delivery is 3/21 - 3/28.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks like the liplift peel stuff is full sized.  I can't find a price for it.  It doesn't appear to be sold in the US.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurenv78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like the liplift peel stuff is full sized.  I can't find a price for it.  It doesn't appear to be sold in the US.
Ahh about $18 when converted to US Dollars


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 19, 2014)

> My estimated arrival dateÂ isÂ betweenÂ 3/27/14 and 4/8/14   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Downside of living on the west coast.Â


 I have that eta also and I live on the east coast. I can't catch a break with getting any boxes. No matter which sub I join, I'm always last  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 19, 2014)

The nail polish is a pretty color and a brand I haven't tried yet, but I wish they wouldn't send nail polish back-to-back.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 19, 2014)

I think I've received this nail polish from them in blue. I'm obsessed with it. I'm happy to get more of it.


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 19, 2014)

> The nail polish is a pretty color and a brand I haven't tried yet, but I wish they wouldn't send nail polish back-to-back.Â


 I agree... I'm not a nail polish person and an occasional nail polish is more than enough for me. I'm curious about the alex and ani products... if it smells like patchouli I think I would prefer the soap. I'd really like any of the three though.... as long as they smell good


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have that eta also and I live on the east coast. I can't catch a break with getting any boxes. No matter which sub I join, I'm always last





Oh no.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's literally the worst. I know you've also had problems with PSMH and BB shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## Laurenv78 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have the same box as above:

Swan bracelet
Scent 7 Soap (7 oz. full size bar)
Alterna Bamboo Plumping Strand Expand (.85 oz/25mL)
Etrebelle Liplift Peel (15mL/.5 oz)
Sisley Black Rose Cream Mask (10mL/.38 oz)
nails inc polish - I don't have my reading glasses hamdy, so can't see the size, but I'd call it a deluxe sample.





Have to make dinner now. LMK if you have any questions and I'll try to post later.
Any discounts codes for any of the products?


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's literally the worst. I know you've also had problems with PSMH and BB shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(
yeah it sucks. hopefully the backdoor method will work asap and i'll get it around the 1st.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kierstencliff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  really hoping for some variations on the bracelet. *I'm am deathly afraid of birds* and a swan charm bracelet isn't something I will be jumping for joy to wear... 
ME TOO!



 A swan is the last thing I'd ever pick out for myself lol. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My estimated arrival date is between 3/27/14 and 4/8/14  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Downside of living on the west coast. 
Mine shows that too &amp; I'm in Wisconsin!


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 20, 2014)

> Any discounts codes for any of the products?


 No, but that's not really a GlossyBox thing. I've only seen them send codes out by email after the boxes ship.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I planed to snip off the swan =)
My one of my coworkers had on 2 of the bracelets yesterday.  She told me that the charms can be purchased separately.  I looked on the website, but it was loading so slowly, I gave up, but I don't remember seeing separate charms when I looked before.  My coworker Alex and Ani is based in her state, Rhode Island, so I think she purchased them at a store and not online.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 20, 2014)

I just checked the site and only saw wine glass charms, not individual bracelet charms. Must be an in-store thing.


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey ladies!  Question- when does the automatic billing happen?  I guess what I'm wondering, is for you e-bates ladies, when do you cancel and resub?


----------



## brio444 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just checked the site and only saw wine glass charms, not individual bracelet charms. Must be an in-store thing.
I don't see single charms on the website either.  

If I get two of the same, I might check out the NYC store and see if there are charms available separately.  I can't quire tell how they're attached, though it seems like you could just replace it with any other charm, no?


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 20, 2014)

> Hey ladies! Â Question- when does the automatic billing happen? Â I guess what I'm wondering, is for you e-bates ladies, when do you cancel and resub?


 They usually bill around the 7th... I don't sub and resub though


----------



## Andieking (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies!  Question- when does the automatic billing happen?  I guess what I'm wondering, is for you e-bates ladies, when do you cancel and resub?
I get billed on the 10th of the month usually.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 20, 2014)

> I can't quire tell how they're attached, thoughÂ it seems like you could just replace it with any other charm, no? Â


 You'd need pliers but it shouldn't be difficult. Mine are attached with a small ring.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies!  Question- when does the automatic billing happen?  I guess what I'm wondering, is for you e-bates ladies, when do you cancel and resub?
I unsubscribe by the last day of the month--just in case--you can still do your reviews after you unsub.  And I resub at the beginning of the next month, or whenever there is a spoiler that makes me excited!


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They usually bill around the 7th... I don't sub and resub though


Quote: Originally Posted by *Andieking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get billed on the 10th of the month usually.


Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I unsubscribe by the last day of the month--just in case--you can still do your reviews after you unsub.  And I resub at the beginning of the next month, or whenever there is a spoiler that makes me excited! 





Perfect, ladies!  Thanks so much 



 I'm new to the Glossybox subscription.. recently got rid of Ipsy and I've been eyeing Glossy forever.. and I just got a pay raise so I think I deserve a new sub!  At least for a few months


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I unsubscribe by the last day of the month--just in case--you can still do your reviews after you unsub.  And I resub at the beginning of the next month, or whenever there is a spoiler that makes me excited! 




yup. i do this except i cancel as soon as my tracking works on the current month's box.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies!  Question- when does the automatic billing happen?  I guess what I'm wondering, is for you e-bates ladies, when do you cancel and resub?
I canceled as soon as I had tracking.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 20, 2014)

Got my box today. It is the same that has already been posted with a Swan bracelet.


----------



## MKSB (Mar 20, 2014)

Has anyone gotten the hand cream or anything other than the Scent 7 soap? I really hope I don't get the soap; I never use it and it will just go into a pile with all the other bar soaps I've gotten from boxes.


----------



## wadedl (Mar 20, 2014)

I just got this e-mail from the disney store!  I will see after I get my box if I need one of these.


----------



## SaraP (Mar 20, 2014)

I saw a box on instagram with a jelly pong pong lip crayon, in place of the liplift peel. Hope I don't get the soap or the crayon or the swan



 

*but a cute Disney Villain charm. oh yes!


----------



## liljay0315 (Mar 20, 2014)

Just got my box in the mail. Very disappointing. Sample sizes are VERY small. I got the bar soap... to me, it's scent is way too powerful, and it will be going into the garbage. The nail polish is extremely tiny. This is a pretty disappointing box for me. I also received the gold swan bangle, however it DOES state on the insert that there will be variations. I don't know if that means gold/silver in swan or a different style altogether.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *liljay0315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my box in the mail. Very disappointing. Sample sizes are VERY small. I got the bar soap... to me, it's scent is way too powerful, and it will be going into the garbage. The nail polish is extremely tiny. This is a pretty disappointing box for me. I also received the gold swan bangle, however it DOES state on the insert that there will be variations. I don't know if that means gold/silver in swan or a different style altogether. 
Good to know there will be variations in the bracelet. I actually had my heart set on the four leaf clover.


----------



## liljay0315 (Mar 20, 2014)

Same. Hopefully you get it! At least one of us will be happy then, haha.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *liljay0315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my box in the mail. Very disappointing. Sample sizes are VERY small. I got the bar soap... to me, it's scent is way too powerful, and it will be going into the garbage. The nail polish is extremely tiny. This is a pretty disappointing box for me. I also received the gold swan bangle, however it DOES state on the insert that there will be variations. I don't know if that means gold/silver in swan or a different style altogether. 

The soap smell about knocked me over when I opened the box. It is very strong. Not a bad smell, just over powering.


----------



## littlemissbandb (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have that eta also and I live on the east coast. I can't catch a break with getting any boxes. No matter which sub I join, I'm always last





I live on east coast too (VA) and had the same estimated arrival of 3/27/14 and 4/8/14. However I think the ETA is a bunch of BS, excuse my language.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My box is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. That's a week out of that range. When I look back at when my boxes arrived and compare it to the Glossybox ETA it's just silly. It is really all over the place with no rhyme or reason, sometimes earlier, sometimes later, and only once within the given range.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 20, 2014)

Any variations in the box so far aside from Alex &amp; Ani or is everyone getting the other items? (I swear I have like 20 Bamboo samples already....usually free with purchase) Am excited for the bangle, though!


----------



## Andieking (Mar 20, 2014)

Here's one on Instagram that has a silver bangle and a lip crayon it looks like?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 20, 2014)

My best friend got the box and said her bracelet was silver. I'm hoping for silver too!


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andieking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Here's one on Instagram that has a silver bangle and a lip crayon it looks like?
Wait i already got that jelly pong pong lippie in another glossybox - that's a recycled product from months and months ago for sure


----------



## Andieking (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wait i already got that jelly pong pong lippie in another glossybox - that's a recycled product from months and months ago for sure
Really?! This is only my 3rd box so yeah. It looks like they are recycling old products from previous boxes.. Hopefully people aren't going to get repeats!


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 20, 2014)

> Here's one on Instagram that has a silver bangle and a lip crayon it looks like?


 I'd prefer this box (in comparison to the soap, lip lift and gold bangle)! The hand cream looks huge and I love lip crayons.


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 20, 2014)

Zadidoll should try to figure out how many variations there are of Glossybox too


----------



## Andieking (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zadidoll should try to figure out how many variations there are of Glossybox too 



 
Seriously! Zadidoll is amazing.


----------



## kierstencliff (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andieking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Here's one on Instagram that has a silver bangle and a lip crayon it looks like?
love lip crayons! Hoping for this one with a different bangle! I like the idea of a lotion better than a soap as well.


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mine has made its way to USPS and should be here by Monday! If anyone gets the silver bracelet and I get gold, I would love to trade. I don't wear gold.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Mar 20, 2014)

I got the same as the first box that was first posted. 


I agree the soap scent is very strong.  I don't mind it much, but I'd never buy that for myself. 
The liftlip peel I guess is a lip scrub.  I tried just a small amount.  Seems ok.  I have seen so many posts about how people wanted lip scrub in boxes so hopefully this pleases a few people!
The nail polish is tiny, but a really pretty color.  I may use this tonight or tomorrow.
For me, I'll take all the help I can get with my hair so I am looking forward to seeing if this Alterna actually does thicken the way it says it does, but again, small sample.
The Sisley Paris mask is a small sample as well, I have yet to try it and couldn't smell it (probably bc all I can smell is the soap!)
I got the swan bracelet.  I am ok with that.  I have been so annoyed by Alex and Ani radio commercials that I hated the company soley for that reason (lame, I know)...but I went on their site and I am addicted!  I am going to get my mom a monkey and a cupcake bangle because she refers to my son as her monkey and my neice as her cupcake - I'm pretty excited to give her those!  Holding out to see if any surprise codes pop up first!

I did some rough addition, and with the bracelet I think this box will come close to $100 worth of products?  I'm happy enough with this box for the $21 or so I paid for it.


----------



## jbd90 (Mar 20, 2014)

I already like this box a million times better than last month's despite the smaller sizes. Everything but the truffle oil serum went in the swap pile for me last month so it wasn't worth the $21 I paid. I already had a million black eyeliners and don't use it often (I prefer brown), I'm one of the few people who probably never had bags under my eyes that wasn't due to crying (I only really get dark circles), I hate pale pink, and I don't dye my hair.

This month though, I will be able to use practically everything except maybe the alterna? If it's for thickening hair, I already have thick hair that I want to avoid making any thicker, but I should be able to trade it.

I'd rather get small samples of products I can use than full size products, I can't!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 20, 2014)

Really excited for this box, but the spoilers/variations thus far aren't enough to tempt me into getting a second box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not sure if I want a gold or silver bangle though, I think I'll be happy with whichever one I get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 20, 2014)

While I don't mind swans, kinda wish it wasn't the only bangle we've seen so far! Maybe it's just in the first wave sent out? Also praying I get a gold bracelet! My other two bangles are gold from them.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 20, 2014)

What's the large silver tube? That wasn't in the other pictures posted.



> Here's one on Instagram that has a silver bangle and a lip crayon it looks like?


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh...never mind it's instead of the soap....


----------



## Andieking (Mar 20, 2014)

> Oh...never mind it's instead of the soap....


 Yeah! It's the hand cream in place of bar soap.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andieking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Here's one on Instagram that has a silver bangle and a lip crayon it looks like?
I wear more gold jewelry than silver, but the silver bracelets my coworker wore the other day are really pretty.  I guess I would prefer a silver but would be happy with gold too.  I'm not sure how I feel about the swan but I would probably purchase a 2nd bracelet so I could stack them, and it might look ok.

I would much rather get a hand cream instead of the soap or body spray, but I'll try whatever I receive.  I don't think the fragrance of this product is for me though.  I'm more a floral scent type.

I am in LOVE with lip crayons!  I really hope I get one.  My current go-to lippie for daytime is a Clinique Chubby Stick in Super Strawberry. 

I'm one of the people who joined late, and my box is scheduled to be delivered between 3/28 and 4/09.  I'm hoping they run out of the swans by then and send a bracelet with a different charm.  I would love the one with the celtic knot.


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa3243* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine has made its way to USPS and should be here by Monday! If anyone gets the silver bracelet and I get gold, I would love to trade. I don't wear gold.

Oooh pick me!  I never wear silver, but gold is my jam!  I will definitely be trying to trade if I get a silver one haha.


----------



## abreeskye (Mar 21, 2014)

I want to throw myself on the list ... if I get a gold bracelet I will trade for the silver one!  I'm not too into gold, but LOVE silver!


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 21, 2014)

If I get silver, it shall be traded to gold!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Miss17February (Mar 21, 2014)

Super excited for this box! I wasn't very thrill with last months box at all. =__=


----------



## AMaas (Mar 21, 2014)

Really hoping to not get the soap bar. What does the Alex and Ani scent smell like for those of you who have received your boxes?


----------



## liljay0315 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Really hoping to not get the soap bar. What does the Alex and Ani scent smell like for those of you who have received your boxes?

I found the scent too strong. It had some notes of patchouli.... and in general it had a very spiced smell. I'm gonna describe it as somewhat of a hippie smell. Have you ever use Lush's Karma scented products? I love that scent, and this sort of reminded me of Karma.... except on crack and 5 times as strong. 

I usually keep all of my glossy boxes to pack gifts in later, but had to throw both this and the box out immediately because I was afraid of getting a headache from it. If you receive the hand cream, it probably won't be as strong a smell as soon as you open the box, so maybe it will be better. I have super sensitive skin, so I knew that even thinking about using something with such a strong scent would probably leave me with hives all day long. Hope this helps!


----------



## MissSarahJo (Mar 21, 2014)

Mine still hasn't shipped! The past two months I have been in the first wave of receiving my box,I don't like being on this other side!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 21, 2014)

What's the backdoor way to get shipping?  Mine still says it's only done the Pay phase.  C'mon Glossybox, this is stressful.


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 21, 2014)

Well my gift box is in Indiana and my regular box is in New Jersey.... let's hope they have some different products/bracelets in them. Based on what I've heard about the soap I'm hoping for hand cream. Both should arrive to me sometime next week... I'm guessing Tuesday and Thursday.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 21, 2014)

My gift box to myself is at my post office, but my subscription is still in PAY and backdoor method isn't working.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least I'll have one of my boxes by tomorrow.


----------



## wadedl (Mar 21, 2014)

My box is still in pack and back door does not work


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 21, 2014)

Out for Delivery- Woo Hoo!!! I'm so hoping for some fun variations


----------



## katyrn (Mar 21, 2014)

My box says it's still in the pack stage but the back door method works and my glossybox is currently sitting in Fishers, IN. Maybe I will get this box this month!! Still, projected day to receive this box is April 3.


----------



## katyrn (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wear more gold jewelry than silver, but the silver bracelets my coworker wore the other day are really pretty.  I guess I would prefer a silver but would be happy with gold too.  I'm not sure how I feel about the swan but I would probably purchase a 2nd bracelet so I could stack them, and it might look ok.

I would much rather get a hand cream instead of the soap or body spray, but I'll try whatever I receive.  I don't think the fragrance of this product is for me though.  I'm more a floral scent type.

I am in LOVE with lip crayons!  I really hope I get one.  My current go-to lippie for daytime is a Clinique Chubby Stick in Super Strawberry. 

I'm one of the people who joined late, and my box is scheduled to be delivered between 3/28 and 4/09.  I'm hoping they run out of the swans by then and send a bracelet with a different charm.  I would love the one with the celtic knot. 
I love that celtic knot one. I don't hate the swan but I would love something that doesn't snag on things as easily. And I'm hoping for gold!


----------



## Andieking (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissSarahJo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine still hasn't shipped! The past two months I have been in the first wave of receiving my box,I don't like being on this other side!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Muahahaha I think we switched places. This month is the first month mine will probably come in the actual month it's supposed to.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 21, 2014)

Got box 2 of 3 today.





So happy I got the hand cream this time. I go the bar of soap in the last one.

I got the silver swan in this one and the gold in the other.

I got the jelly pong crayon in this one and the lip peel in the other. I am fine with that. All my unwanted makeup goes into my daughter play makeup bin.

Polish, Mask, and Bamboo is the same.

I probably should have not got 3 boxes. I have a feeling it will be all dupes. I will probably not open it and just give it to my sister in law.

I hope those of you still waiting get your box/s soon!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 21, 2014)

I forgot I was subscribed to this and I'm glad I am because the boxes look great this month!  Mine is still hasn't moved to the Pack stage but supposedly should be here by April 4th.  :  Oh, Glossybox...


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks like my Glossybox and second Birchbox subscription are both chilling out at a Newgistics facility a few hours from me in my state. They should both be here Tuesday or Wednesday. I can't wait to see which bracelet I get! Are the only variations being sent just the color (gold or silver) or are there different charms being sent as well?


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 21, 2014)

So far we've only seen the swan charm in gold or silver. I'm thinking that's probably all there is.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So far we've only seen the swan charm in gold or silver. I'm thinking that's probably all there is.
Same. A little wompy. I wonder if it was one of their poor-er selling charms...It would have been cooler if they did something more related to beauty and not a bird...


----------



## Laurenv78 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same. A little wompy. I wonder if it was one of their poor-er selling charms...It would have been cooler if they did something more related to beauty and not a bird...
Didn't the ugly duckling turn into a beautiful swan?  Maybe that's the connection?


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 21, 2014)

> Didn't the ugly duckling turn into a beautiful swan?Â  Maybe that's the connection?


 I Luv this connection.. We're all beautiful swans.. Lol!


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 21, 2014)

I find it hard to believe they will all be swans.... when Alex and ani announced their collaboration with glossybox, they said something about all 70,000 glossybox subscribers receiving a bangle.I can't imagine they had 70,000 swan bangles!


----------



## kgus22 (Mar 21, 2014)

Just got my box. Had the soap variation EVEN THOUGH my card said i would get the hand cream and jelly pong. so that was super disappointing once I opened the box.

I also got the swan bangle in gold. it is huge on my wrist (i have super tiny wrists) so it may end up getting swapped.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 21, 2014)

Still no back door tracking for me! Boo! On a brighter note, I'm hoping that means I'm getting a different bangle! I don't dislike the swan, but I'm still holding out hope for the celtic knot or shamrock!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 21, 2014)

I just got my box &amp; no new variations for me- I got the swan gold bracelet, soap, &amp; lip scrub. I think Im the only gal that's happy about the bar soap- it's HUGE &amp; I like the scent! I really hoped the Sisley sample was more deluxe but hey you can't win everything. I'm looking forward to using it tonight while I give myself a mani- pedi with the new nails inc polish. Has anyone tried the Alterna product?


----------



## greenflipflops (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andieking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Here's one on Instagram that has a silver bangle and a lip crayon it looks like?

This is the box I got! I'm not happy with it though. I can understand why the Sisley is such a small sample, though. It's a very expensive product and it seems that you only need a little bit for each use. I don't mind the tiny nail polish bottle as I can never use up a regular-sized bottle anyway! The color is very pretty and perfect for the spring/summer.

The other products though...I already got the Jelly Pong Pong lip blush in an earlier box so I will email them about that. The alterna product is useless to me, I have more volume than I know what to do with. Hopefully one day they'll send a product that will tame volume instead.

Am I the only one that really dislikes the bracelet? I got mine in silver but it looks so cheap. The silver is very dull. Honestly, the $5 jewelry at Forever21 looks better! I can't believe this bracelet is supposed to retail for $28! Does it cost more because they infused it with "energy" and "love"?


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 21, 2014)

I got this exact box. I'm happy I got the silver. The lotion is huge. I don't care for the smell though.


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 21, 2014)

.


----------



## aricukier (Mar 21, 2014)

> Just got my box. Had the soap variation EVEN THOUGH my card said i would get the hand cream and jelly pong. so that was super disappointing once IÂ opened the box. I also got the swan bangle in gold. it is huge on my wrist (i have super tiny wrists) so it may end up getting swapped.


 I have tiny wrists too so when I was gifted one I was sad it ended up being huge on my arm. I just kinda keep bending it closed over and over when I wear it to make it fit a little better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greenflipflops (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my box. Had the soap variation EVEN THOUGH my card said i would get the hand cream and jelly pong. so that was super disappointing once I opened the box.

I also got the swan bangle in gold. it is huge on my wrist (i have super tiny wrists) so it may end up getting swapped.

I wonder if they got things mixed up and gave people the wrong cards or boxes. My box's card shows that I am supposed to get the soap and etre belle thing, but I got the hand cream and jelly pong pong instead. Hmm..


----------



## kgus22 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I wonder if they got things mixed up and gave people the wrong cards or boxes. My box's card shows that I am supposed to get the soap and etre belle thing, but I got the hand cream and jelly pong pong instead. Hmm..
they probably did. I would have rather had the products my card showed :/

i got the 3 month deal through living social and i always seemed disappointed in the boxes - I never got the "good variations", or the ones I thought were good at least.. I don't think I will be continuing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jodym (Mar 21, 2014)

Has anyone received a different bangle or the body mist?


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Mar 21, 2014)

Glad I waited and bought the UD Electric palette instead of a second box. Would not want two of these lame swans.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Womp Womp.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Still no back door tracking for me! Boo! On a brighter note, I'm hoping that means I'm getting a different bangle! I don't dislike the swan, but I'm still holding out hope for the celtic knot or shamrock!
Ya, I am holding out hope that us gals (and perhaps fellas) who haven't gotten our boxes yet (and apparently won't until close to mid-freakin April) hopefully have a different bangle!


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Mar 21, 2014)

Here is what their site says about the swan: "A majestic creature that embodies grace and beauty, a swan is a powerful symbol of love. Swans epitomize affectionate connection as they typically create lasting bonds and mate for life. Embrace the devoted energy of this migratory being with the Swan Charm as an encouragement to glide through life with an open heart. Each charm hangs from Alex and Ani's Expandable Wire Bangle and is available in a Russian Gold and a Russian Silver finish."


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 21, 2014)

Am I the only one whose box hasn't even shipped yet?  I guess I should email them?


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Mar 21, 2014)

Nope! Theres a bunch of us, whose box probably won't ship til next week.


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 21, 2014)

Mine hasn't shipped yet either, so don't worry about it, I'm sure they're just late


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 21, 2014)

Unfortunately, this is pretty normal timing for Glossybox--mine usually comes the last week of the month.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 21, 2014)

Okay. I'm glad it's not lost or something. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 21, 2014)

Polish variation.... from instagram


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 21, 2014)

I got my box:


Gold bracelet with a swan charm
Bar Soap, dang it's got some heft to it.
Etre Belle liplift peel (scrub)
Nails Inc polish
Black Rose Cream Mask
Bamboo Volume Strand Expand

I didn't think much of the bracelet when I first saw it but now that I'm wearing it I love it.

Bar soap, ugh, luckily my bf loves bar soap and will use it.

I don't care for lip scrubs so I'll probably trade it.

Nail polish is a cute shade, I'm giving it to my sister, I have plenty of pinky/peachy polish

I'm most excited about the hair product and mask and the bracelet, of course!

My booklet said I was getting the hand cream (which I would have liked over the soap) and the Jelly Pong Pong lip blush but I would have been annoyed if I got it since I've had it in a previous box. My booklet show a silver bracelet.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 21, 2014)

Confirming that the booklets are reversed. I received both of my boxes today. Jelly pong x2... Ew Silver swan x2... meh Hand cream x2... It'll get used Mask x2... It'll get used Volume x2... I dont need this Polish x2 in pink... It'll get used I really wish I had gotten the box with bar soap, or at least one of each. Damn those jelly pong things. I have received 5 in this same bright pink color which I absolutely can't pull off. Makes me look like Mimi from Drew Carey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 21, 2014)

My box was different than my card as well


----------



## Jodym (Mar 21, 2014)

> Confirming that the booklets are reversed. I received both of my boxes today. Jelly pong x2... Ew Silver swan x2... meh Hand cream x2... It'll get used Mask x2... It'll get used Volume x2... I dont need this Polish x2 in pink... It'll get used I really wish I had gotten the box with bar soap, or at least one of each. Damn those jelly pong things. I have received 5 in this same bright pink color which I absolutely can't pull off. Makes me look like Mimi from Drew Carey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hahaha thank you for the Mimi reference! I'll take one of your jelly pong lips off your hands! My glossyboxes are still in packing stage. ( although my second popsugar arrived and it was ordered way after my 2nd glossybox....


----------



## Clackey (Mar 21, 2014)

So last month I got a repeat item.  Actually, it has happened the last two months.  I emailed them and they said they would send me a replacement item.  Today my friend gives me an envelope with my name on it and her address from Glossybox.  I'm guessing it was a replacement item but the envelope was ripped like it had gone through a machine and was empty.  I have no idea why it went to her house because my address is clearly on my account.  The only thing I can think of is that I bought her a gift box last month for her birthday.  I emailed them....so I guess I will see what happens.  Until now I've never had problems with customer service.  I guess that was too good to be true.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I the only one whose box hasn't even shipped yet?  I guess I should email them?

My box from February is still allegedly in the pack phase, even though I did receive it near the end of February, so I wouldn't put too much stock in the delivery status according to their website. I'm hoping to dodge the Jelly Pong Pong crayon...I received it in an earlier box and despite repeated attempts to make it work, it was Barbie pink on me. 

(P.S. My boxes are supposed to be $17.85 every month. If you're getting a discount, you might want to double check that they are actually giving it to you.)





ETA: just checked again, and now the back door method is now producing a tracking number for me and the status is listed as "InTransit," even though the box is in "Pack," but the tracking info is otherwise blank.


----------



## Bauer1930 (Mar 22, 2014)

> Public service announcement...there is a new Target Beauty Box for sale for $5!Â http://www.target.com/p/target-beauty-box/-/A-15180056#prodSlot=medium_1_0&amp;term=beauty box (I know these go fast, so I thought I would post it in a few spots here so hopefully as many MUT ladies can get it as possible.)


 How did you find out about this? Does Target announce it ahead of time? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 22, 2014)

> How did you find out about this? Does Target announce it ahead of time? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No announcement. I happened to see it on their website when I was looking for something else. I had always missed out on them before, so I thought I would post on MUT so that more of you could get it this time too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 22, 2014)

Another variation on instagram... volume spray rather than the thickening product


----------



## brio444 (Mar 22, 2014)

I stopped in the A&amp;A store in NY today.  They don't sell charms separately.  They sell bangles w/o charms, but not just charms.


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 22, 2014)

> I stopped in the A&amp;A store in NY today. Â They don't sell charms separately. Â They sell bangles w/o charms, but not just charms. Â


 That weird. I would of thought they sold charms as well.


----------



## Jodym (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok this is weird. I received my "extra" glossybox which I totally ordered strictly for the bracelet the other stuff is a bonus, but my monthly sub is still in pack mode. Ok the Alex and ani scent is....ummmmmmm interesting. It isn't my favorite however when I used a little to test it out ( I received the hand cream) it made my hands super smooth. I guess I I'll use it at night and stink my hubby out!! I also got the blue nail polish...hoping my regular sub I get the coral color


----------



## happyss (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Polish variation.... from instagram
I like this more than others, hope my box just like this one.


----------



## Clackey (Mar 22, 2014)

If I get the blue polish it will be 3 months in a row that I get a repeat item.


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 22, 2014)

I finally have backdoor tracking! Estimated delivery of the 28th to the 1st. I wonder what variations we'll see with the later boxes


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 22, 2014)

Still no back door tracking!!! Come on GB! My estimated date via the GB website is 4/3. That's such a long time!!! I'm so impatient to see what I'm getting!!!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 22, 2014)

> Still no back door tracking!!! Come on GB! My estimated date via the GB website is 4/3. That's such a long time!!! I'm so impatient to see what I'm getting!!!


 Same here. No back door link smh


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 22, 2014)

My box is still in the PAY mode...should I be worried? I used my LivingSocial 1 box deal on this. It says my expected delivery date is 3/17 to 3/29 but if I haven't even gotten tracking, I doubt it'll come in that timeframe.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box is still in the PAY mode...should I be worried? I used my LivingSocial 1 box deal on this. It says my expected delivery date is 3/17 to 3/29 but if I haven't even gotten tracking, I doubt it'll come in that timeframe. 
Nope that's just Glossybox. Sometimes it will say it's still in pay or pack mode when it's actually shipped, other times it's just plain later than your given expected delivery date. January I got my box pretty early, February I got mine in March, and March's looks like it will be here probably Monday which is pretty early for Glossybox. They just ship ours later in the month, nothing to be worried about unless you start expecting them to get there when your delivery date says it will. That's just setting yourself up for a letdown.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 22, 2014)

> My box is still in the PAY mode...should I be worried? I used my LivingSocial 1 box deal on this. It says my expected delivery date is 3/17 to 3/29 but if I haven't even gotten tracking, IÂ doubt it'll come in that timeframe.Â


 Shipping for me has been surprisingly fast usually. Like 3-4 days. That's in WI.


----------



## jpwhitman4vt (Mar 23, 2014)

Have a quick question for those of you who have more experience/knowledge of GB than I do.

I have my regular subscription that I've had since Oct. 2013, then I have my 2nd box that I added at the end of Dec. 2013 so have been getting 2 boxes/month since January 2014.

I didn't do a gift box or put the 2nd box on a separate account or anything like that - my 2nd box is just on my regular account so every month it just has 2 boxes.

So my question is: would it be unreasonable to ask GB to not give me 2 exactly-the-same-duplicate boxes each month? I know there are products each month like the Sisley mask, the A&amp;A bangle, etc. that are in ALL boxes each month but every time there are at least a few variations right? I thought when I added the 2nd box that they would be like Birchbox and not send me 2 dupe boxes every month but I realize now that might just have been wishful thinking on my part. For the 3rd straight month both boxes were exactly the same. Any suggestions? What would you all do to try to get variations b/t 2 boxes on same account?


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 23, 2014)

> My box is still in the PAY mode...should I be worried? I used my LivingSocial 1 box deal on this. It says my expected delivery date is 3/17 to 3/29 but if I haven't even gotten tracking, IÂ doubt it'll come in that timeframe.Â


 This month, my shipping notice arrived after my box was delivered.


----------



## SusanK72 (Mar 23, 2014)

Anyone else have a damaged bracelet? My box had the huge hunkin' soap in it and it really beat up the bonus item. Too bad it wasn't packaged instead of loose in the box. I think I'm one of the few, but I looooove the scent of the A&amp;A products. Very Aveda Spaesque  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's making my entire bathroom smell amazing and I haven't even used it yet. If it's as good as it smells, I will be hunting it down for future purchase. The lip peel has no directions. I'm assuming it's just a basic lip scrub??


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 23, 2014)

Still crickets on my box. Sigh. I'd be happier though if I got the blue nail polish, I am just not a pink girl.


----------



## MUHoarder (Mar 23, 2014)

Crickets here, too. Still in the PAY stage, I live in MN.

I have been a long-time subscriber, usually month-to-month unless I find a great code. On the month-to-month sub, i was one of the first people to get my box.  I went on a 6-month sub due to a promo code, that ran out in February so i had to go back and renew on monthly.  That was a big mistake as now it's like it reset my history and I'm going to be one of the last to get a box. I wouldn't mind being at the end of a shipment as long as it arrived in the month they took my money!

I don't mind a mid-to-late month box showing up, as so many others ship right away. But, i think the box should arrive IN THE MONTH it's meant for. it gets later and later each month.


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 23, 2014)

> Still crickets on my box. Sigh. I'd be happier though if I got the blue nail polish, I am just not a pink girl.Â


 I'm the opposite, I want the pink! Although I'm not a "pink" girl, as far as my nails go, I pretty much stick to pinks, oranges and reds.


----------



## sla6793 (Mar 23, 2014)

My box arrived this weekend, same variation as most of the others with the bar soap and the gold bangle. The soap scent is very strong and I can't decide if I love it or hate it yet.


----------



## jbd90 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sla6793* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My box arrived this weekend, same variation as most of the others with the bar soap and the gold bangle. The soap scent is very strong and I can't decide if I love it or hate it yet.
Same! I opened it and the smell immediately overwhelmed me and I had to close it after taking a look at which variations I received. I'm hoping it's just the hangover and I'll be able to tolerate it later, but at the same time I'm migraine prone, so I'm not even sure I want to take the risk....:/


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 24, 2014)

> Same! I opened it and the smell immediately overwhelmed me and I had to close it after taking a look at which variations I received. I'm hoping it's just the hangover and I'll be able to tolerate it later, but at the same time I'm migraine prone, so I'm not even sure I want to take the risk....:/


 Nope bits not just you! The lotion smells just as bad and strong. The bamboo hair stuff however smells amazing.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Mar 24, 2014)

Back door tracking shows that mine's in Indiana right now. Shipped out yesterday from New Jersey.


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't know why they call it a March glossybox when it doesn't arrive until April. The last few months with shipping have been terrible and a let down.


----------



## llgemini (Mar 24, 2014)

oh my god I got the alex and ani hand cream and it smells absolutely disgusting. throwing it away.

Also, the card I got shows completely different products than what I actually got. And they didn't send me my fresh cream extra when I signed up for the box. Wtf glossybox?


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 24, 2014)

Out for delivery.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaime Kaiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know why they call it a March glossybox when it doesn't arrive until April. The last few months with shipping have been terrible and a let down.
There is still a full week of March to go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There is still a full week of March to go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This is true, but for those of us on the West Coast, our shipping estimates are into like 4/7 territory and that's slightly ridiculous.


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 24, 2014)

Got my box today! I wasn't expecting it til tomorrow and the tracking on it wasn't showing it was even in my town so it was a nice surprise when the mail carrier rang the bell! I'm happy to have gotten the bangle in silver. I just can't pull gold off. The scent of the soap is strong but it smells good. I told my hubby it smells kind of like a fresh, clean "man" scent haha! Maybe he will end up using it. I love the mini polish. It's absolutely adorable. The sizes are actually rather nice, in my opinion. I can't wait to dig into all the products! My bathroom has, sadly, been out of commission the last few days because hubby was putting new flooring in and he finally finished that yesterday so once the grout is completely set (should be fine by tonight) I can take a proper shower! It's a good thing I'm a house wife and didn't have to go anywhere while he's been tearing my bathroom up! Ah, gotta love getting a house ready to sell!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is true, but for those of us on the West Coast, our shipping estimates are into like 4/7 territory and that's slightly ridiculous. 
My shipping estimates are always wrong and over shoot into the next month as well.  I think I maybe got my box one day into the next month once.  I think it was literally delivered on the 1st.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *llgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh my god I got the alex and ani hand cream and it smells absolutely disgusting. throwing it away.

Also, the card I got shows completely different products than what I actually got. And they didn't send me my fresh cream extra when I signed up for the box. Wtf glossybox?
Don't throw it away, I'd gladly swap for it.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is true, but for those of us on the West Coast, our shipping estimates are into like 4/7 territory and that's slightly ridiculous. 
I'm on the West coast, mine is out for delivery today. I don't think they are all shipped out on the same day.


----------



## llgemini (Mar 24, 2014)

What would you want to swap for it? I don't want anything that smells remotely like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Mar 24, 2014)

I am on the west coast with no sign of shipping.


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm on the west coast and the tracking said my box arrived in my city today.


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm in the Midwest and neither of my boxes are in my state yet. The shipping seems random to me.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 24, 2014)

I agree that shipping is random... I'm in WI and don't even have back door tracking yet.


----------



## Alison1205 (Mar 24, 2014)

Does glossybox not post your box surveys before a certain date? I got my box several days ago and I can't review any of it yet.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a question regarding the extra items Glossybox sometimes offers for signing up at certain times, like the Fresh moisturizer this month.  Is the extra item included in the box or is it shipped separately?

I just checked my dashboard, and I am now in the "pack" stage - woo hoo!  My expected delivery date is 3/27 - 4/9 because I joined late.  I hope they don't forget my Fresh moisturizer!  I've been wanting to try it!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a question regarding the extra items Glossybox sometimes offers for signing up at certain times, like the Fresh moisturizer this month.  Is the extra item included in the box or is it shipped separately?

I just checked my dashboard, and I am now in the "pack" stage - woo hoo!  My expected delivery date is 3/27 - 4/9 because I joined late.  I hope they don't forget my Fresh moisturizer!  I've been wanting to try it!
The extra item is included in the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greenflipflops (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alison1205* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does glossybox not post your box surveys before a certain date? I got my box several days ago and I can't review any of it yet.

It looks like they have an error in the system sometimes. I got 2 emails telling me to fill out my surveys for last month's box but each time I checked my account, no surveys were available. I emailed them about it and they just gave me 100 glossydots instead.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 24, 2014)

> It looks like they have an error in the system sometimes. I got 2 emails telling me to fill out my surveys for last month's box but each time I checked my account, no surveys were available. I emailed them about it and they just gave me 100 glossydots instead.


 I got that email too. Let me let them know so I can get some dots myself.


----------



## Queennie (Mar 24, 2014)

I live to the most east of the east coast, still no tracking info, at least it went into the packing stage today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ajea (Mar 24, 2014)

I finally received a shipping notification, now I can't wait to see which variations I get.


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 24, 2014)

I wish they didn't take so long to put the surveys up. After this month's surveys I'll have enough Glossydots for a free box and I really, really don't want to pay for the April box if I can get it with Glossydots.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 25, 2014)

OMG I finally have back door tracking!!! They didn't forget about me! Lol. No info yet. It says it hasn't been received yet, but at least it's something.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 25, 2014)

Maybe some/all of the later boxes will have some different items (like the spray instead of the soap)?  I know they have shipped the different variations on different days in the past.  I just hope they remember my fresh cream bonus--otherwise 




!


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 25, 2014)

I received both of my boxes yesterday, they were the same. I got the soap and the silver swan bracelet. I had been hoping for a gold four leaf clover or Celtic knot (even though I wear silver more than gold) but seeing these in person, they are pretty cute. They'd definitely look best stacked with other bracelets.

The soap has a very masculine smell. (Maybe these were supposed to be for the men's boxes... lol) I'll put these in my husband's bathroom. He'll also get the Strand Expand since I have no desire to make my hair thicker than it already is.

Also... more pink nail polish. Pink is not my thing. I'll give these to my assistant's daughters like the other ones I received.


----------



## aricukier (Mar 25, 2014)

I got the soap and really liked the smell. However, I had an allergic reaction from whatever they use to scent it. Just the fumes from it made me break out. I'm kinda bummed.


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 25, 2014)

Mine's still in the pack stage... oh god.... this is going to take forever.. it says mine's expected to arrive April 5th! &gt;.&lt; I emailed Glossybox and I asked them to please send me my box in the month I paid for it... lets see what they respond, lol.


----------



## Andieking (Mar 25, 2014)

My box is out for delivery today, hooray!


----------



## BagLady (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm sorry if this has been asked before (i couldn't find anything on this thread), how do you look up if you have a tracking # via the back door method?


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 25, 2014)

Body spray spotted on instagram! My gift box should arrive today or tomorrow, hoping for this!


----------



## Luka822 (Mar 25, 2014)

I got silver and want gold, don't suppose you got gold?


----------



## abreeskye (Mar 25, 2014)

I just received mine in the mail!

I got the gold bracelet, but wanted silver ... anyone want to trade?


----------



## Blonde vixen (Mar 25, 2014)

I received my glossybox today &amp; it had a silver dragonfly bracelet in it. I'm really pleased with it. I would add a photo but I'm new to this site &amp; not sure how. I also received a different alterna product ( the 48 hour volume spray). You never know what you are going to get with glossybox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Blonde vixen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my glossybox today &amp; it had a silver dragonfly bracelet in it. I'm really pleased with it. I would add a photo but I'm new to this site &amp; not sure how. I also received a different alterna product ( the 48 hour volume spray). You never know what you are going to get with glossybox.




Very cool!  I am excited--I would prefer that version!


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 25, 2014)

> Very cool! Â I am excited--I would prefer that version!


 Yay!!! So glad to hear about variations in bracelets, I ordered two boxes and hope they aren't the same!


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sorry if this has been asked before (i couldn't find anything on this thread), how do you look up if you have a tracking # via the back door method?

I've been wondering this as well..


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 25, 2014)

> I received my glossybox today &amp; it had a silver dragonfly bracelet in it. I'm really pleased with it. I would add a photo but I'm new to this site &amp; not sure how. I also received a different alterna product ( the 48 hour volume spray). You never know what you are going to get with glossybox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Does it look like this? This is super cute!




https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/240379/width/500/height/700[/img]


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 25, 2014)

> I've been wondering this as well..


 You can only do it if you've ordered a box in the past. Put your current order number in the tracking of an old order.


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You can only do it if you've ordered a box in the past. Put your current order number in the tracking of an old order.

Ah perfect!  Next time then for sure 



 thanks so much!


----------



## Blonde vixen (Mar 25, 2014)

> Does it look like this? This is super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/240379/width/500/height/700[/img]


y Yes, this is the one!! I'm glad there are variations.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 25, 2014)

Finally got a shipping notice yesterday, oh Fishers IN, you temptress you .

Glad to see some bracelet variation. Maybe I'll get a different one. Still hoping for a gold! If anyone gets gold and wants silver, I volunteer as tribute!


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Blonde vixen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes, this is the one!! I'm glad there are variations.




Oh, I hope since mine hasn't arrived yet it will be something other than the swan, that one just does not thrill me! Or maybe someone will want to trade


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 25, 2014)

> Finally got a shipping notice yesterday, oh Fishers IN, you temptress you . Glad to see some bracelet variation. Maybe I'll get a different one. Still hoping for a gold! If anyone gets gold and wants silver, I volunteer as tribute!


 I haven't gotten my two boxes yet, but I'm hoping for silver.... I'll trade if I get gold!


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Mar 25, 2014)

My glossybox just came!!! The nail polish color is cute and I cannot wait to try to bamboo hair product! I have so many face mask samples I'll just hold that off before all the weddings I'm going to. I absolutely am in love with Ãªtre belle lip lift peel!!!! Instant results and I can't stop rubbing my lips together. Even makes my lip stick look better!!! Definitely will be buying this when it runs out. The Alex and Ani body mist smells horrible! It reminds me of a nursing home. Spray on myself and had to get in the shower to stop myself from gagging! Unfortunately I will be throwing it away as none of my roommates can stomach the smell either. Such a waste!


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaime Kaiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My glossybox just came!!! The nail polish color is cute and I cannot wait to try to bamboo hair product! I have so many face mask samples I'll just hold that off before all the weddings I'm going to.

I absolutely am in love with Ãªtre belle lip lift peel!!!! Instant results and I can't stop rubbing my lips together. Even makes my lip stick look better!!! Definitely will be buying this when it runs out.

The Alex and Ani body mist smells horrible! It reminds me of a nursing home. Spray on myself and had to get in the shower to stop myself from gagging! Unfortunately I will be throwing it away as none of my roommates can stomach the smell either. Such a waste!
what bracelet did you get?


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 25, 2014)

Hm... Im sad to hear that people who signed up with the Fresh Lotus code aren't getting it!

I also used that code hoping I would get one even though it said "while supplies last".  I wish they could have lasted to make it into my box!  :*(


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm still in pack stage but I hope I get the silver dragonfly. The swan's all right, but I really love insects.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 25, 2014)

> I received my glossybox today &amp; it had a silver dragonfly bracelet in it. I'm really pleased with it. I would add a photo but I'm new to this site &amp; not sure how. I also received a different alterna product ( the 48 hour volume spray). You never know what you are going to get with glossybox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love the dragonfly! Thanks for sharing. I'm hoping for this one! Wish wish wish....


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Mar 25, 2014)

> what bracelet did you get?


 I got a silver swan bracelet!!! I really like the idea of how it slides to go on. I do like it but will be wearing when I don't want to my wear my pandora bracelet (seems like the material could scratch my pandora).


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 25, 2014)

So, I used the Alterna Haircare BAMBOO Volume Plumping Strand Expand stuff today after my shower. WOW! I have fine but thick wavy hair normally but if I blowdry it, it kind of loses its volume and you can tell how fine it is. With this stuff....woah, my hair looks as thick as I know it actually is! So much volume and body to it now it's insane! I'm definitely liking this product! Anyone else get similar results? Plus, it smells pretty good too! And the lip scrub...well, for once I don't feel like I need to slather lip balm on my lips. Definitely liking this month's Glossybox!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh man, now I'm really tempted to order a gift box...


----------



## Jodym (Mar 25, 2014)

> y Yes, this is the one!! I'm glad there are variations.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Omg sooooo envious! Ordered 2 boxes with hopes for the Alex and ani scent to be ...... Well way better then what it is. Unfortunately I received 2 swans ( both silver) the blue and the coral nail polish and I did get the hand cream and body mist....


----------



## SaraP (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Body spray spotted on instagram! My gift box should arrive today or tomorrow, hoping for this! 


Yeah me too please!! But ugh to the swan! Please run out before my box is packed!!


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 25, 2014)

got my first box of the two. I love the scent of the hand cream,



it reminds me of aveda (but I like patchouli). Don't care for the blue polish though.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 25, 2014)

My dashboard still says my box is in the "pack" stage, so hopefully I will get the dragonfly bracelet, or maybe a different one.   The swan is cute, but I'm not in love with it.  I'm waiting to see if I get a silver or gold and will order another bracelet to go with the one I get from Glossybox.  I love the way these look when paired up with another.

I'm hoping for pink or coral polish - any shade but blue!

I cant wait to get my box!!


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 25, 2014)

I _just_ got my box. When I opened it, before even seeing the contents, I was like WHOA. WHOA that smell is strong! I don't even know what is inside it yet because I'm too afraid to open it any farther! It is kind of like opening a giant spice jar.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 25, 2014)

Ugh I'm so sad I got 2 silver swans! I wish I had gotten a dragonfly!


----------



## Andieking (Mar 25, 2014)

My surveys are up finally. I don't know how I feel about my box...guess I will see when I get home to open it. You guys have me scared about the Alex and Ani scents lol


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 25, 2014)

> My surveys are up finally. I don't know how I feel about my box...guess I will see when I get home to open it. You guys have me scared about the Alex and Ani scents lol


 If you like patchouli, you'll like it. I really like it. One good thing about people not liking it is there well be a lot of it for a low price on eBay for those people who do want it lol.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andieking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My surveys are up finally. I don't know how I feel about my box...guess I will see when I get home to open it. You guys have me scared about the Alex and Ani scents lol
My surveys are up too and my box was delivered today. I haven't seen it so I don't know what bracelet I got, but I have the soap, hair plumper, lip lift peel, red Nails Inc., and mask. The soap will be going to my dad if he can stand the smell, from what I've heard I would get a migraine from it, so not for me. I'm happy about the red polish, that's the one I wanted, even though I looked at swatches and it looks just like a Color Club I set up a swap for. Oh well. If my bracelet is gold, it'll go to my mom, and silver I'll be keeping! Not stoked about this month, but I hope to be pleasantly surprised by the products once I use them!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 25, 2014)

Is anyone else having trouble using the "gift" option right now on GB's website? 

EDIT: Never mind! It's working again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hm... Im sad to hear that people who signed up with the Fresh Lotus code aren't getting it!

I also used that code hoping I would get one even though it said "while supplies last".  I wish they could have lasted to make it into my box!  :*(
That's disappointing.  I used the code for the Fresh Lotus too, but I guess I wont receive it in my box either since my box is still in the "pack" stage.

I was in Sephora today and asked for a sample.  She gave me a couple little 0.25 ounce tubes, so if there is a Sephora near you...

Edit:  Forgot to say, since Glossybox uses extra samples, like the Fresh Lotus to attract people who are on the fence about ordering a box (or so it seems to me), it's too bad they don't include a sample of something else when they run out of the one they advertised.  I wouldn't mind getting a substitution.


----------



## JenMiele78 (Mar 25, 2014)

My Box is still in Pack mode, but I emailed Glossybox and they confirmed the Fresh cream will be in there.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 25, 2014)

I didn't receive the sample either. I forgot all about it. I just gifted another box hoping to get something other than the swan. I'm surprised march box is still available.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 25, 2014)

*edit* NEVER MIND, lol. I see a picture of the dragonfly above!


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Mar 25, 2014)

Was literally just looking at the Alex and Ani bracelets and about to demand my husband get me the dragonfly! Lol, so weird! Now I gotta wait and see what I get.


----------



## SaraP (Mar 25, 2014)

If the surveys are correct I'm getting the spray and not the soap




, now if I just get the dragonfly and not the swan it will be perfect!


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 25, 2014)

> Does it look like this? This is super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/240379/width/500/height/700[/img]


 I'd happily trade a silver swan and.... several other items for the silver dragonfly!!!!! It's there a trade thread?!


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 25, 2014)

According to my surveys, I'm getting the spray and the liplift peel. Hopefully I get a variant on the bracelet as well. =o) That dragonfly one would be totally me!


----------



## geeker (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey everyone!  I got the Russian gold swan bracelet, and if anyone wants to trade for a silver one (with either charm) please let me know.  I just don't wear gold at all. ***SWAP PENDING***


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh man, I wish my surveys would update! XD


----------



## wadedl (Mar 25, 2014)

Going to Disneyland tomorrow. I wish I knew what color bracelet I was getting in case I saw the Disney ones! It is probably our last chance to go until the kids next school year. We have the passes that don't work on weekends or the whole summer.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 26, 2014)

no surveys, no shipping, no backdoor tracking, no nothing. but they did take my money. i hit them up nicely on my facebook page to see what's up b/c their customer disservice makes my blood pressure go up.


----------



## gingerneko (Mar 26, 2014)

Rawr. Why does it take 6 freaking days to get from NJ to FL? I could WALK it in 5 days. Well, no, not really, but still! Sheesh. 

I want a dragonfly. A gold one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## abbey1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quick question for all you veteran subscribers. I haven't received my first box yet, but my account does have 4 products to review. Are these the items I'll be receiving? There wasn't an Alex and Ani product listed. Thanks!


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 26, 2014)

I got mine today. I'm pretty pleased. I like that I got the Bamboo Volume Strand Expand (which I buy regularly anyway, so ok), the Nails Inc. in a pretty bright pink I'll totally use (Brook Street), the Sisley mask, and the Liplift Peel. I got the bar soap, which of the 3 choices was the thing I wanted, but I feel that the scent is too masculine for me. And I never wear jewelery, so I knew the bracelet would be a wash. I got the gold swan that seems to be everybody's last choice. I'll just sell it on eBay somehow...eventually.


----------



## Andieking (Mar 26, 2014)

> If you like patchouli, you'll like it. I really like it. One good thing about people not liking it is there well be a lot of it for a low price on eBay for those people who do want it lol.


 I like the bar soap smell! Excited to use it tomorrow


----------



## Andieking (Mar 26, 2014)

> My surveys are up too and my box was delivered today. I haven't seen it so I don't know what bracelet I got, but I have the soap, hair plumper, lip lift peel, red Nails Inc., and mask. The soap will be going to my dad if he can stand the smell, from what I've heard I would get a migraine from it, so not for me. I'm happy about the red polish, that's the one I wanted, even though I looked at swatches and it looks just like a Color Club I set up a swap for. Oh well. If my bracelet is gold, it'll go to my mom, and silver I'll be keeping! Not stoked about this month, but I hope to be pleasantly surprised by the products once I use them!


 Yeah this month is kinda meh for me. I gave my silver swan to my Mom since I really never wear bracelets. I just tried the mask and wasn't too impressed with it....can't believe the regular size Sisley mask costs $158!!


----------



## JenSmiles (Mar 26, 2014)

> I got mine today. I'm pretty pleased. I like that I got the Bamboo Volume Strand Expand (which I buy regularly anyway, so ok), the Nails Inc. in a pretty bright pink I'll totally use (Brook Street), the Sisley mask, and the Liplift Peel. I got the bar soap, which of the 3 choices was the thing I wanted, but I feel that the scent is too masculine for me. And I never wear jewelery, so I knew the bracelet would be a wash. I got the gold swan that seems to be everybody's last choice. I'll just sell it on eBay somehow...eventually.


I really want the gold swan but haven't received my box yet. If I don't get it I'll PM you to trade products you'd rather have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenSmiles (Mar 26, 2014)

I ordered a gift box for my mom and am hoping we both got the swan bracelet (sentimental reasons). So anyone who got a swan bracelet and would like to trade please PM or keep my info. The boxes should be here soon and I'll post what we received  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  no surveys, no shipping, no backdoor tracking, no nothing. but they did take my money. i hit them up nicely on my facebook page to see what's up b/c their customer disservice makes my blood pressure go up.
Ditto all of this. 

Last time I emailed them, they completely ignored all of my questions in their response. And then when I emailed them again, they never responded! 

I actually really like this sub but I am so unimpressed with their CS. 

MAYBE if they ship mine tomorrow I'll still get it in March


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ditto all of this. 

Last time I emailed them, they completely ignored all of my questions in their response. And then when I emailed them again, they never responded! 

I actually really like this sub but I am so unimpressed with their CS. 

MAYBE if they ship mine tomorrow I'll still get it in March 




Me three! I really loved my January box... even though I ended up receiving it in February. CS was horrible when I tried to contact them because they just kept giving me canned responses that didn't address my question at all. But after January, I've come to accept the fact that I will probably never get a glossybox in the month I pay for it. March is currently looking that way, lol. And they can't even blame it on the polar vortex this time.


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

got my first box of the two. I love the scent of the hand cream,
it reminds me of aveda (but I like patchouli). Don't care for the blue polish though.
Patchouli! That's it. That was the scent in the soap I didn't like. There was a woman who used to make frequent fraudulent returns when I used to work at Nordstrom, who always had a crazy bad wig and smelled like patchouli, and we had to accept all returns at the time...worn shoes that the store hadn't sold in years. It made me so mad, and it wasn't even me losing money! I may have developed a bad association with the scent because of that LOL


----------



## greenflipflops (Mar 26, 2014)

> Quick question for all you veteran subscribers. I haven't received my first box yet, but my account does have 4 products to review. Are these the items I'll be receiving? There wasn't an Alex and Ani product listed. Thanks!


 Possibly, but don't rely on it. Glossybox is known for making errors. I say wait until you actually get the box. I'm guessing the alex and ani product is in your box but the surveys are messed up. Hopefully. But knowing glossy, theres a chance they forgot the Alex and ani product...lol sorry. That's the most optimistic answer you can get when dealing with glossybox.


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 26, 2014)

> Quick question for all you veteran subscribers. I haven't received my first box yet, but my account does have 4 products to review. Are these the items I'll be receiving? There wasn't an Alex and Ani product listed. Thanks!


 Your last survey will probably show up soon, I had that happen a couple months ago.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 26, 2014)

I have no surveys at all, so do not worry too much.  I know mine will eventually show up.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  no surveys, no shipping, no backdoor tracking, no nothing. but they did take my money. i hit them up nicely on my facebook page to see what's up b/c their customer disservice makes my blood pressure go up.
I don't think your surveys will be available until your dashboard shows that your box has shipped.  Like all the other subscription services they charge a couple of weeks before shipping.  From what I've read in other posts here, the updated shipping on the dashboard doesn't mean a whole lot. 

You might get some answers if you call Glossybox.  I called the number that's listed on the website last week to ask a question, and they answered on the 2nd or 3rd ring (surprise!) and the rep I spoke to was very nice and helpful. 

My dashboard says my status is still "pack", so I'm in the same boat as you!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 26, 2014)

> I don't think your surveys will be available until your dashboard shows that your box has shipped.Â  Like all the other subscription services they charge a couple of weeks before shipping.Â  From what I've read in other posts here, the updated shipping on the dashboard doesn't mean a whole lot.Â  You might get some answers if you call Glossybox.Â  I called the number that's listed on the website last week to ask a question, and they answered on the 2nd or 3rd ring (surprise!) and the rep I spoke to was very nice and helpful.Â  My dashboard says my status is still "pack", so I'm in the same boat as you!


 Yeah they sent a canned response on Facebook too saying if I don't get a shipping notice by April 9th to contact the, APRIL 9th? Wtf? That's definitely not a march box and if it ships that late with slowgistics it will pretty much be May. I just want them to ship it already so I cancel. They won't get money for April if I don't get the march box first. I'd be damned.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 26, 2014)

GB site says March is sold out. I gifted a box last night and I'm almost certain it was for the March box. Now I'm freaking out lol


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nectarbean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GB site says March is sold out. I gifted a box last night and I'm almost certain it was for the March box. Now I'm freaking out lol

I saw the March box was still for sale yesterday.  And I could have sworn it was still for sale early this morning.  I think your gift will go out with the March boxes.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 26, 2014)

I just got my shipping notice.  Due to arrive March 31st or April 1st.  My card was charged on the 7th.  I hope it is worth the wait.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 26, 2014)

Gb on Facebook told me to contact their customer disservice. I don't want to deal with Alex again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## abbey1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Got my box today, and I am super happy with it! I got the body spray and actually really love the scent. I agree, it definitely reminds me of Aveda products and definitely has a more earthy scent. Got an Alterna Luminous Shine Mist instead of the thickening product, which I am glad about because I already have super thick hair. And did end up getting the bellapierre lipstick I had used a code on for my first box. Overall, I'm really happy with Glossybox so far!


----------



## brio444 (Mar 26, 2014)

I ordered a gift box on the 17th and it has no tracking (backdoor or otherwise) and on the dashboard it says "inactive" (but that it should arrive 3/27-4/8).  Sound normal?


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered a gift box on the 17th and it has no tracking (backdoor or otherwise) and on the dashboard it says "inactive" (but that it should arrive 3/27-4/8).  Sound normal?
Yea. I sent 2 gift boxes and the one that arrived never had tracking and was inactive the second I paid for it.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 26, 2014)

My surveys are up, and apparently I'll be getting the following. Here's hoping for a silver dragonfly, or a silver anything, really!


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My surveys are up, and apparently I'll be getting the following. Here's hoping for a silver dragonfly, or a silver anything, really!




Thanks for posting this! I just checked mine and this is what I am suppose to be getting too (box is scheduled to arrive tomorrow). I am so happy about the body mist!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 26, 2014)

My box is in my state...but my surveys aren't updated !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## scriptedending (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
This is the exact same box I received. I am on the West Coast, so I was pleasantly surprised when it arrived on 3/25. I will probably get use out of everything except the soap, which I am not sure what to do with at the moment.


----------



## lizbetstyle (Mar 26, 2014)

Received my Glossybox yesterday. 

Bar soap: Very strong scent that I did not care for. I wanted to keep it to show on the Youtube video I'm making tomorrow then give it to someone who liked the scent, BUT it caused an asthma attack. I haven't had one since last October. I tried putting the bar back in the box, then inside the mailer, then put a book on top. Still so strong I was coughing. I put it in a ziplock bag then back in the boxes... Then I sprayed it with Febreeze. Finally I just had to throw it out in the outside garbage. I just couldn't handle the strong smell.  Totally bummed because it was a BIG 7 oz bar that someone who liked the scent could have used.

Love, love, love the bangle. I received the Gold Swan and I just adore it. It is so beautiful and detailed.

I've used the Alterna Strand Expand once so far and am loving it. It really boosts the volume of my fine hair.

Lip peel worked fine, but I don't have chapped lips so there wasn't much of a difference.

Coral nail polish...Yes, Yes, Yes! Had to put on immediately. It is so pretty and springy.

Enjoyed the cream mask, hope I get many more uses out of the sample. I put on my face and neck and decollete so I tend to use up samples faster than normal.

Overall...happy with the box. Just wish the soap had been a different scent or I could have at least given it to someone.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 26, 2014)

For those who already have their boxes, was there a discount for an Alex &amp; Ani bracelet? I feel like I remember that mentioned earlier in the month


----------



## Disneyfan (Mar 26, 2014)

I've always had great luck with GB email support. I wrote in last night asking if I purchased a gift box, would I get a different Alex and Ani product and a different Alex and Ani bangle. This was the response I got:

Thanks for writing in! We have several variations of our March boxes. The gift boxes are selected based on shipping location mostly, however, we are completely sold out of the March box. 

I know she said GIFT boxes are selected based on shipping location, but maybe regular boxes are too. So, did anybody in San Francisco Bay area get a box? Mind telling me what you got?  I'm still in pay stage with delivery date sometime in April.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 26, 2014)

Just got my box today! I actually like the scent of the lotion. It is very distinct and I could totally see how someone could hate it. It was strong at first, but faded quite delicately into my skin. Everyone has a different skin chemistry, so scents are quite personal. This one worked for me. I often have dry lips and most lip scrubs don't help. This one made my lips super soft and plump looking. Haven't tried anything else yet. Love that I got two full size products and the dragonfly bracelet was worth the wait! Love it! I had an inside card for the swan style, so maybe they ran out? Possibly good news for those getting later boxes who didn't want the swan. I think both are lovely, but I've always has a personal fondness for dragonflies &amp; bees, so I'm really happy!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 26, 2014)

> For those who already have their boxes, was thereÂ a discount for an Alex &amp; Ani bracelet? I feel like I remember that mentioned earlier in the month


 I didn't have one in mine.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QuixoticGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my box today!
I actually like the scent of the lotion. It is very distinct and I could totally see how someone could hate it. It was strong at first, but faded quite delicately into my skin. Everyone has a different skin chemistry, so scents are quite personal. This one worked for me. I often have dry lips and most lip scrubs don't help. This one made my lips super soft and plump looking. Haven't tried anything else yet. Love that I got two full size products and the dragonfly bracelet was worth the wait! Love it! I had an inside card for the swan style, so maybe they ran out? Possibly good news for those getting later boxes who didn't want the swan. I think both are lovely, but I've always has a personal fondness for dragonflies &amp; bees, so I'm really happy!






I have nothing on my account yet (still in the pack stage/no tracking number) so maybe I'll get the dragonfly! I think the only "good" thing about getting my glossybox so late is that they tend to give better variations toward the end. Like in January, I ended up with the BCBG perfume and the solid beauty blender cleanser. IDK, but we'll see...


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QuixoticGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my box today!
I actually like the scent of the lotion. It is very distinct and I could totally see how someone could hate it. It was strong at first, but faded quite delicately into my skin. Everyone has a different skin chemistry, so scents are quite personal. This one worked for me. I often have dry lips and most lip scrubs don't help. This one made my lips super soft and plump looking. Haven't tried anything else yet. Love that I got two full size products and the dragonfly bracelet was worth the wait! Love it! I had an inside card for the swan style, so maybe they ran out? Possibly good news for those getting later boxes who didn't want the swan. I think both are lovely, but I've always has a personal fondness for dragonflies &amp; bees, so I'm really happy!




I want the dragonfly!


----------



## flushblush (Mar 26, 2014)

I received my very first ever Glossybox today!



Sorry for the crappy picture. I received: Alex and Ani Body Mist - the jury is out on the scent; I don't mind it in the bottle but have to wear it for a day to decide Alterna Bamboo Luminous Shine Mist - my hair is pretty shiny naturally, and I'm not a hair product sort of gal, but eh! I'll give it a whirl. Jelly Pong Pong Lip Blush - was hoping for this, woo! Nails Inc Polish in Baker Street - I was hoping for a different shade Sisley mask - trying a little later, can't wait! Fresh face cream - from the coupon code that finally convinced me to sign up! Alex and Ani dragonfly bracelet in silver - I was one of the few folks who wanted a swan, I guess! Anyone care to trade? I'm not picky about the color. (Edit: Traded - thanks!)


----------



## Babs (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flushblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my very first ever Glossybox today!



Sorry for the crappy picture. I received:
Alex and Ani Body Mist - the jury is out on the scent; I don't mind it in the bottle but have to wear it for a day to decide
Alterna Bamboo Luminous Shine Mist - my hair is pretty shiny naturally, and I'm not a hair product sort of gal, but eh! I'll give it a whirl.
Jelly Pong Pong Lip Blush - was hoping for this, woo!
Nails Inc Polish in Baker Street - I was hoping for a different shade
Sisley mask - trying a little later, can't wait!
Fresh face cream - from the coupon code that finally convinced me to sign up!
Alex and Ani dragonfly bracelet in silver - I was one of the few folks who wanted a swan, I guess! Anyone care to trade? I'm not picky about the color.
Interesting. Your box says swan but bracelet is firefly.


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 26, 2014)

> I received my very first ever Glossybox today!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy picture. I received: Alex and Ani Body Mist - the jury is out on the scent; I don't mind it in the bottle but have to wear it for a day to decide Alterna Bamboo Luminous Shine Mist - my hair is pretty shiny naturally, and I'm not a hair product sort of gal, but eh! I'll give it a whirl. Jelly Pong Pong Lip Blush - was hoping for this, woo! Nails Inc Polish in Baker Street - I was hoping for a different shade Sisley mask - trying a little later, can't wait! Fresh face cream - from the coupon code that finally convinced me to sign up! Alex and Ani dragonfly bracelet in silver - I was one of the few folks who wanted a swan, I guess! Anyone care to trade? I'm not picky about the color.


 Depending on what I get tomorrow, I may want to switch with you. I already have a silver swan and if I get a duplicate, I'd love to trade.


----------



## flushblush (Mar 26, 2014)

> Interesting. Your box says swan but bracelet is firefly.


 That struck me as odd, too! It looks like it happened to someone else a few posts ago, as well.


----------



## flushblush (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm sorry, I just traded it! Hope you get it in your next box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Mar 26, 2014)

> Depending on what I get tomorrow, I may want to switch with you. I already have a silver swan and if I get a duplicate, I'd love to trade.


 I'm sorry, I just traded it! Hope you get it in your next box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 26, 2014)

> I'm sorry, I just traded it! Hope you get it in your next box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi! Has anyone else not even receive their tracking information yet? I feel left out ):

Hoping to get either bracelet in either color!

Also, does anyone know all the different items you can get? I was trying to search for them here on this forum, but this topic is rather lengthy. Thanks!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Queennie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi! Has anyone else not even receive their tracking information yet? I feel left out ):

Hoping to get either bracelet in either color!

Also, does anyone know all the different items you can get? I was trying to search for them here on this forum, but this topic is rather lengthy. Thanks! 
I haven't gotten any tracking info yet! And I'm pretty sure there's a lot of other people who haven't yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Queennie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi! Has anyone else not even receive their tracking information yet? I feel left out ):

Hoping to get either bracelet in either color!

Also, does anyone know all the different items you can get? I was trying to search for them here on this forum, but this topic is rather lengthy. Thanks! 
Here is a pic of the different items.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 26, 2014)

> Hi! Has anyone else not even receive their tracking information yet? I feel left out ): Hoping to get either bracelet in either color! Also, does anyone know all the different items you can get? I was trying to search for them here on this forum, but this topic is rather lengthy. Thanks!


 The variations we've seen are the Alex &amp; ani in soap, body mist or hand creme - the nails inc in coral or blue- the bracelet in either gold or silver swan or dragonfly silver- either lip scrub or lipstick crayon- bamboo alterna in either volume creme or gloss spray &amp; everyone has gotten the Sisley mask. I hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hazeleyes (Mar 26, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what this means? It says Inactive, does that mean it didn't go through? Also, I ordered this gift box for myself yesterday, do you know when March sold out? Wondering if I'll get March or Aprils? I emailed GB but not sure when I'll hear back from them. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theredhead (Mar 26, 2014)

My box is pretty much identical to the ones most recently posted. I'm on the West Coast-- are boxes similar by region?

I got:

*Alex and Ani bangle in silver dragonfly -- I really wanted silver and I'm thrilled I got a dragonfly (my card says swan, but I don't mind at all!)
 

*Alex and Ani Body Mist -- I don't know how I feel about this scent. I think I like it? Maybe?
*Jelly Pong Pong Lip Blush -- bright sparkly pink color -- I can already tell this is too bright and cool for me, wanted the lip peel.
*Nails Inc Polish in Baker Street - I love this shade! I've almost used up my first full bottle and I already have a backup in the full size so this will be great for travel! I do wish I had gotten the pink/coral, since I already have this color.
 

*Alterna Bamboo Luminous Shine Mist -- I have tried this before in other boxes and I have super curly hair so it doesn't do much for me. Meh.
 

*Fresh Lotus Face Cream from the coupon code-- yes!
However, the Sisley Black Rose Mask was not in the box! I emptied out all the crinkle paper in case it was buried, but it was not there! I contacted Glossybox-- I hope it works out! The mask spoiler and the Fresh code are the only reasons I got the box this month.


----------



## Queennie (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh okay thanks everyone! I did not notice the update on the glossybox website!


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 26, 2014)

> Can anyone tell me what this means? It says Inactive, does that mean it didn't go through? Also, I ordered thisÂ gift box for myself yesterday, do you know when March sold out? Wondering if I'll get March or Aprils? I emailed GB but not sure when I'll hear back from them. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Look at your expected delivery date (when you click on glossybox beauty), that should give you an idea of what box it is. Inactive means it is a one time order (not a monthly sub)


----------



## Amby6912 (Mar 26, 2014)

> This is the exact same box I received. I am on the West Coast, so I was pleasantly surprised when it arrived on 3/25. I will probably get use out of everything except the soap, which I am not sure what to do with at the moment.Â


 I'm definitely gonna use everything except maybe the soap. I haven't decided yet. I may just convince my hubby to try it out because it seems like such a masculine scent. In fact it reminds me a little of what he usually smells like which is why I like it. It just may not be for me. Or I may use it as hand soap for the guest bathroom! Mostly, I'm in L-O-V-E woth the alterna thickening stuff. I have a lot of hair but the strands themselves are fine but this stuff made it feel lush and full and thick even on unwashed day two hair!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 26, 2014)

> Look at your expected delivery date (when you click on glossybox beauty), that should give you an idea of what box it is. Inactive means it is a one time order (not a monthly sub)


 I have a 6 month plan and mine never says inactive... ?


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 26, 2014)

For those without tracking, I just finally got my email today! There's still hope! Lol.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 27, 2014)

> I've always had great luck with GB email support. I wrote in last night asking if I purchased a gift box, would I get a different Alex and Ani product and a different Alex and Ani bangle. This was the response I got: Thanks for writing in! We have several variations of our March boxes. The gift boxes are selected based on shipping location mostly, however, we are completely sold out of the March box.Â  I know she said GIFT boxes are selected based on shipping location, but maybe regular boxes are too.Â So, did anybody in San Francisco Bay area get a box? Mind telling me what you got? Â I'm still in pay stage with delivery date sometime in April. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm in SF with nothing yet. I was just able to track through the back door method so hopefully next Tue or Wed.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm in SF with nothing yet. I was just able to track through the back door method so hopefully next Tue or Wed.
yeah my backdoor method updated but it doesn't look like it left the warehouse yet


----------



## hazeleyes (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Look at your expected delivery date (when you click on glossybox beauty), that should give you an idea of what box it is.

Inactive means it is a one time order (not a monthly sub)
I have a 6 month plan and mine never says inactive... ? 
Mine is specifically a gift box, it says 'Inactive' I think she meant it was once off purchase so it won't be charged every month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mgarcia (Mar 27, 2014)

Yay, haven't gotten an email yet, but the backdoor method finally works for me. I cancelled for a few months and just subbed for this month so I was kinda worried!

Also, I'm from Michigan in case anyone is trying to figure out box tracking.


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 27, 2014)

> I have a 6 month plan and mine never says inactive... ?


 It's an inactive gift box


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 27, 2014)

Back door tracking finally works and my subscription went bye bye (I cancelled before they bill me for April)


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 27, 2014)

I am still waiting on my 3rd box. Backdoor tracking doesn't show it shipped and I do not have surveys for a 3rd box. I do have the surveys for the other two but they do not work. It just loads a blank page...  I messaged them on FB, hopefully I hear back soon.


----------



## LisaD123 (Mar 27, 2014)

Rambling of a Suburban Mom has here review up.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 27, 2014)

I gave my bf the bar soap I got in my box.  He LOVED it. But he generally likes using bar soap.  I don't care for it.

He was so impressed with the size of it, it's a honkin bar, he likes the scent and says it stays after rinsing.  Glad he likes it.

Oh he has asthma too, he had no problems at all with this soap/scent.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 27, 2014)

I checked my dashboard and it says my box is still in the "pack" stage.  It's been in that stage for a few days so I called Glossybox to inquire about it.  Even though it isn't reflected on the website, and I haven't received an email yet, my box has shipped and is on its way to me now!  Yippee!

This is the 2nd time I've called Glossybox in the past couple of weeks, and I have to say their telephone customer service is outstanding.  Both times the rep took my call after just a few seconds, and they are very helpful and friendly.  Great customer service!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yay! My package left IN, so I should have it tomorrow or the next day. Can't wait to see which bangle I get! According to my surveys, I'm getting the scent 7 spray, bamboo volumizing stuff, pink/coral nail polish, lip scrub, and face mask. I've been subbed since January, and I think this is my favorite box so far!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 27, 2014)

I cant wait for my box to arrive now!  The CS rep I spoke to said I should have it by Wednesday, but I'm hoping it comes sooner.

I'm hoping to get the Jelly Pong lippie, the polish in the bright pink shade and a silver dragonfly (or firefly?) bracelet.  No matter what I get, I will be happy with it! 

I normally wear gold jewelry, but a coworker had on 2 of the silver bracelets last week and I loved them!  I like the look of silver in the warmer months especially.


----------



## qingting (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am a new subscriber to GB. I checked my account it is in pack stage and haven't got any email about the shipment. What is the backdoor tracking you talking about? Is it a secret link or something? Where can I find it? Thx~


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 27, 2014)

Still no box and still no shipping e-mail. Backdoor tracking method shows my box was "Inducted into Newgistics Network" (whatever that means) this morning. I want my box!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 27, 2014)

> Hello everyone, I am a new subscriber to GB. I checked my account it is in pack stage and haven't got any email about the shipment.Â What is the backdoor tracking you talking about? Is it a secret link or something? Where can I find it? Thx~


 You have to have a previous months tracking page for it to work. If this is your first box, there's no way to do it.


----------



## qingting (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You have to have a previous months tracking page for it to work. If this is your first box, there's no way to do it.
Thank you ~ looks like the only thing I can do now is waiting~


----------



## Disneyfan (Mar 27, 2014)

I have a box from a few months ago. Will backdoor tracking work? If so, can someone tell me how to do it please?


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 27, 2014)

I had to email them to get my tracking number... but at least it says it shipped today, so hopefully I'll get it by next week. Though I doubt I'll get it in March, lol. But it's okay, now I can cancel with peace of mind so I don't get charged for April. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just hope that I'll like the Alex &amp; Ani scent, but I don't think I've ever smelled patchouli before (though the descriptions that google gives makes me think that I won't, lol) so I guess I'll have to wait and see. XD


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 27, 2014)

I got my box, and the soap...I was very surprised that I don't actually mind the scent as much as I thought I would. May let it "air out" for a while before I use it though. And I got the silver bracelet though, yay! I am a little irked though that the item with the highest value in my box this month was the "bonus" bracelet. And a bar of soap was my only full size. Not as happy with this month's as I have been in the past. I loved last month, so hopefully April will be awesome, because it's my birthday month!


----------



## Animezing (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Disneyfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a box from a few months ago. Will backdoor tracking work? If so, can someone tell me how to do it please?
I found these answers to be the best instructions on how to use the backdoor method. Hope it helps.






Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a tracking number! (using the backdoor method)





Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

For those with questions about the backdoor method, notice my order number is in the box for the tracking number in the picture above. This method only works if you've had a previous order with Glossybox and can click on the tracking of that previous order to get to this page. Then you just paste the order number in the box.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andieking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Go to one of your previous month's orders and track it (it'll say delivered already), so in place of previous month's tracking number, input your current month's order number and click track on the bottom right. I hope that makes sense LOL


----------



## Disneyfan (Mar 27, 2014)

Animezing - yes, thank you. That worked for me! But alas, all it said was today's date and - Inducted into Newgistics Network. But its something. Thanks again!


----------



## Animezing (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Disneyfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Animezing - yes, thank you. That worked for me! But alas, all it said was today's date and - Inducted into Newgistics Network. But its something. Thanks again!
Bummer, hopefully it's worth the wait &amp; you get the combo you want.


----------



## SaraP (Mar 27, 2014)

My box came today and I've already used the mask, not too impressed. I'll give another try before I make the "not worth the $$$" call. Anyone else have the same underwhelming experience? Also the body spray smells like a dirty hippie...imo.


----------



## SaraP (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box, and the soap...I was very surprised that I don't actually mind the scent as much as I thought I would. May let it "air out" for a while before I use it though. And I got the silver bracelet though, yay! I am a little irked though that the item with the highest value in my box this month was the "bonus" bracelet. And a bar of soap was my only full size. Not as happy with this month's as I have been in the past. I loved last month, so hopefully April will be awesome, because it's my birthday month!
My little theory...One awesome box, one okay box, one sucky box and repeat. This has been my experience more or less since last May.


----------



## Animezing (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box came today and I've already used the mask, not too impressed. I'll give another try before I make the "not worth the $$$" call. Anyone else have the same underwhelming experience? *Also the body spray smells like a dirty hippie*...imo.
This made me laugh, then I realized (according to my survey) this is what I'll be getting...NOOOooo!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This made me laugh, then I realized (according to my survey) this is what I'll be getting...NOOOooo!!!




My dear santee, do not worry, you will never be mistaken for a dirty hippie.


----------



## kgus22 (Mar 27, 2014)

> Does glossybox not post your box surveys before a certain date? I got my box several days ago and I can't review any of it yet.





> My box came today and I've already used the mask, not too impressed. I'll give another try before I make the "not worth the $$$" call. Anyone else have the same underwhelming experience? Also the body spray smells like a dirty hippie...imo.


 I surprisingly liked the mask. I use Retin-A and it has been forever winter(dry and cold) where i live, so my skin has been terribly dry lately and flaky and gross. I put this mask on one night, wiped off large amounts of excess after 15 minutes, but still left enough for it to soak in and wear over night. My skin was soo smooth and soft when I woke up! And no breakouts or adverse reactions either(which is hard for me to find). So far, I'm a fan. If you don't want whats left, send it my way! haha


----------



## Queennie (Mar 27, 2014)

No email about a tracking number, but I did use the backdoor method. Just started to ship today!


----------



## SaraP (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I surprisingly liked the mask. I use Retin-A and it has been forever winter(dry and cold) where i live, so my skin has been terribly dry lately and flaky and gross. I put this mask on one night, wiped off large amounts of excess after 15 minutes, but still left enough for it to soak in and wear over night. My skin was soo smooth and soft when I woke up! And no breakouts or adverse reactions either(which is hard for me to find).

So far, I'm a fan. If you don't want whats left, send it my way! haha
 I must of done something wrong, I didn't have any mask to wipe off after the 15min. It seemed like everything soaked in, maybe I didn't use enough? I'll try it again with more product. If is still no good I'll pm you


----------



## Miss17February (Mar 28, 2014)

I think I may have had an allergic reaction with that Sisley mask. Woke up in the morning with my skin all red and bumpy. &gt;__&gt; I'm not 100% sure if it was because of the mask since I did use a face cream that same night that had been sitting in my medicine cabinet, but that cream isn't supposed to be expired till next year... Sigh...not sure if I want to try it again. :|


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I surprisingly liked the mask. I use Retin-A and it has been forever winter(dry and cold) where i live, so my skin has been terribly dry lately and flaky and gross. I put this mask on one night, wiped off large amounts of excess after 15 minutes, but still left enough for it to soak in and wear over night. My skin was soo smooth and soft when I woke up! And no breakouts or adverse reactions either(which is hard for me to find).

So far, I'm a fan. If you don't want whats left, send it my way! haha
 I must of done something wrong, I didn't have any mask to wipe off after the 15min. It seemed like everything soaked in, maybe I didn't use enough? I'll try it again with more product. If is still no good I'll pm you






I also didn't have any mask to wipe off after 15 mins, but my skin felt great the next day. I really like the mask, and think it's super hydrating. However, I will not be spending $158 for 2 oz of product! 



 Maybe one day when I win the lottery!! HA!


----------



## kgus22 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I also didn't have any mask to wipe off after 15 mins, but my skin felt great the next day. I really like the mask, and think it's super hydrating. However, I will not be spending $158 for 2 oz of product! 



 Maybe one day when I win the lottery!! HA! 
Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I must of done something wrong, I didn't have any mask to wipe off after the 15min. It seemed like everything soaked in, maybe I didn't use enough? I'll try it again with more product. If is still no good I'll pm you





When i say wipe off, i meant more just pat/blot my skin a bit with a tissue so I wouldn't wake up a grease trap in the morning. Most of mine sunk in. It was sperhydrating, but I also can't justify spedning that much :/


----------



## Animezing (Mar 28, 2014)

> My dear santee, do not worry, you will never be mistaken for a dirty hippie.Â  :flowers:


 Aww shucks, thank you Santa you're the best!:hug:Â Hopefully the spray will work well with my chemistry. If not, then I'll just use it as a means to keep pesky sales associates away - mainly the ones that work the kiosks at the mall.


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 28, 2014)

Soooo I got my box and I need to share with you all what happened.

I got these items:

Jelly Pong Pong Lip Crayon

Blue Nails Inc. Polish

Alex &amp; Ani Bar of Soap

Silver Swan Bangle

Fresh Cream (from promo code)

Bamboo Luminous Shine MIst

Ok so I'm happy they included my bonus item (it sounds like they forgot it in many of the boxes) but I received DUPLICATES - the Jelly Pong Pong crayon is the exact same shade they sent me August 2013 and the Nails Inc polish is identical to one they sent me July 2013! To top that all off my Bamboo Shine Mist spilled all over the box and now everything reeks!

*sigh* I'm having the worst luck with Glossyboxes in the past 6 months, I think I'm ready to cancel pretty soon.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 28, 2014)

Does GB do anything about repeats? I recall it being mentioned in other threads but wasn't clear on if their response is along the lines of "too bad so sad" or if they send out replacements.


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nectarbean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does GB do anything about repeats? I recall it being mentioned in other threads but wasn't clear on if their response is along the lines of "too bad so sad" or if they send out replacements.
Donno... I don't think I've had repeats from them before. They've replaced broken or spilled things for me before, though. So I guess we'll see, I contacted customer service, I really didn't want to pay $21 for repeats &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Soooo I got my box and I need to share with you all what happened.

I got these items:

Jelly Pong Pong Lip Crayon

Blue Nails Inc. Polish

Alex &amp; Ani Bar of Soap

Silver Swan Bangle

Fresh Cream (from promo code)

Bamboo Luminous Shine MIst

Ok so I'm happy they included my bonus item (it sounds like they forgot it in many of the boxes) but I received DUPLICATES - the Jelly Pong Pong crayon is the exact same shade they sent me August 2013 and the Nails Inc polish is identical to one they sent me July 2013! To top that all off my Bamboo Shine Mist spilled all over the box and now everything reeks!

*sigh* I'm having the worst luck with Glossyboxes in the past 6 months, I think I'm ready to cancel pretty soon.
Have you subbed and unsubbed?  I wonder if the sub/unsub every month it acts like a brand new subscription every time you restart and that's why you got some repeats.


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you subbed and unsubbed?  I wonder if the sub/unsub every month it acts like a brand new subscription every time you restart and that's why you got some repeats. 
I did because I moved. But if that's the case then I could be receiving a full year coming up with duplicate items - seeing as they have backstock on so many of the items. Well if they email back and say there's nothing they can do to help, I'll just unsub and find a new box to get. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 28, 2014)

Nooooo, I got the silver bracelet. Sigh, ANYONE left who wanted silver that got gold??? I shall send it to you ASAP! A silver swan awaits you!!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 28, 2014)

My box is out for delivery today.  It was sent out on the 25th so the shipping is pretty fast.  I am supposed to get the body mist.  I hope I like the products.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 28, 2014)

Finally got a shipping notice. It takes everything in me to not say clicky truck, lol. I really wonder if it will get here by Monday like the tracking says.


----------



## mgarcia (Mar 28, 2014)

> Soooo I got my box and I need to share with you all what happened. I got these items: Jelly Pong Pong Lip Crayon Blue Nails Inc. Polish Alex &amp; Ani Bar of Soap Silver Swan Bangle Fresh Cream (from promo code) Bamboo Luminous Shine MIst Ok so I'm happy they included my bonus item (it sounds like they forgot it in many of the boxes) but I received DUPLICATES - the Jelly Pong Pong crayon is the exact same shade they sent me August 2013 and the Nails Inc polish is identical to one they sent me July 2013! To top that all off my Bamboo Shine Mist spilled all over the box and now everything reeks! *sigh* I'm having the worst luck with Glossyboxes in the past 6 months, I think I'm ready to cancel pretty soon.


 Same exact thing. Except I haven't gotten my box yet, I'm just basing it on my surveys. I'm so disappointed. That jelly pong color makes me look like I'm stuck in the 80's. Hoping I love the bangle to make up for it.


----------



## dousedingin (Mar 28, 2014)

Got my box today. Love love love the lip peel. My lips feel so amazingly soft after using it and it's not as abrasive as other lip exfoliators. The body mist smells super masculine to me, I don't like it. Unfortunately don't really know anyone who would like it either. It reminds me of sandalwood a bit. I got the silver swan bracelet, was hoping for the dragonfly. =o( oh well.

Overall it was a nice box. Looking forward to using the mask! Will never purchase though lol.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm getting the repeat polish/crayon, according to the survey. I wouldn't mind if it were just one repeat item, but two is a bit much, considering I won't get the box until April and they also left out the Fresh cream. Next month I'll use my points, but I'll take a break if they don't impress. 
 
@quene8106 I always think clicky truck too, for every sub.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 28, 2014)

Got my box today! I got the silver swan bracelet. I was hoping for the dragonfly, but I don't dislike the swan so it will get worn. And I might be the only one, but I kind of like the scent 7 body mist! It does smell a bit masculine, so I'll give it to my bf and just keep sniffing him!


----------



## morethanaohk (Mar 28, 2014)

I still don't have shipping or surveys. I really don't have high expectations for GB shipping, but this is a little absurd.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 28, 2014)

Argh, my box isn't scheduled to arrive until 4/3-4/7...

But that's not what I'm really upset about: according to my surveys, I'm not getting the one thing I really wanted to try, the Etre Belle Liplift Peel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((

My variations...

Alex and Ani Bar Soap

Nails Inc in Baker Street (blue)

Alterna Haircare Bamboo Shine Mist

Jelly Pong Pong Lip Blush

Heading over to the trade thread to see if anyone will trade with me for the liplift peel!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 28, 2014)

I got the swan bracelet in silver.  I prefer silver over the gold.  I would not normally buy dangling charm bracelets for myself.  I always think they will get damaged by being knocked into something, or get caught in something, or scratch something.  But, I like the meaning behind it.  The body mist is not my kind of scent.  My 5 year old liked the smell.  So maybe we will use it as a room spray.  I think I would have preferred the hand cream.  The nail polish is a coral color which will be fun for summer.  I am most excited to try the mask and the lip peel.


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Mar 28, 2014)

So I got the silver swan and I REALLY want the silver dragonfly! Anyone wanna trade? Pretty please?,


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh and I got the body mist. I love the smell! It's really one of those soothing scents that just ground and calm me. Send me your unwanted Alex and Ani, rofl, j/k.


----------



## wadedl (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Argh, my box isn't scheduled to arrive until 4/3-4/7...

But that's not what I'm really upset about: according to my surveys, I'm not getting the one thing I really wanted to try, the Etre Belle Liplift Peel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((

My variations...

Alex and Ani Bar Soap

Nails Inc in Baker Street (blue)

Alterna Haircare Bamboo Shine Mist

Jelly Pong Pong Lip Blush

Heading over to the trade thread to see if anyone will trade with me for the liplift peel! 
That is my variation too, I don't like bar soap. I did make soap once and it was really good though and we used it all.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 28, 2014)

> Oh and I got the body mist. I love the smell! It's really one of those soothing scents that just ground and calm me. Send me your unwanted Alex and Ani, rofl, j/k.


 That's how I feel too! I'm debating on maybe using it as a sheet/pillow mist because the scent is very earthy and soothing to me.


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Mar 28, 2014)

I figure on those real rough days I'll use it out the shower and just smell myself, lol.


----------



## greenflipflops (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nectarbean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does GB do anything about repeats? I recall it being mentioned in other threads but wasn't clear on if their response is along the lines of "too bad so sad" or if they send out replacements.

I received the Jelly pong pong again so I emailed CS. Alex responded on Monday and said he would send out a replacement. Today I got the Etre Belle liplift peel in the mail! I was actually surprised since I thought they would bungle things and send a leftover item that would also be a repeat for me. Lol. I'm happily surprised today. Totally makes my crappy Friday better.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 28, 2014)

When I sign on to my dashboard it says I have no surveys available, but then I clicked on it and there was my list of products.  I'm really happy with this box! 

I'm getting the Jelly Pong Pong lip blush and an Alterna shine spray.  I'm happy with both!  It appears I'm getting the blue polish, which I will give to my niece since I don't wear blue polish.  I pretty much wear some shade of red polish almost all the time. I just love red nails.  For my Alex and Ani product, I'm getting the soap - not sure how I feel about it, but I'm keeping an open mind.

My expected delivery date is April 5th, however it appears my box was in CT (I'm in Boston) early this morning, so I might possibly have it tomorrow.  I cant wait to see which bracelet I'm going to receive!

Aside from the bracelet, the product I'm most excited for is the Jelly Pong Pong lip blush.  I had never even heard of Jelly Pong Pong before now and I love lip stains and glosses.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morethanaohk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I still don't have shipping or surveys. I really don't have high expectations for GB shipping, but this is a little absurd.
You could try calling them.  I called yesterday, and the rep told me that my box had shipped and gave me the tracking # over the phone.


----------



## Babs (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Soooo I got my box and I need to share with you all what happened.

I got these items:

Jelly Pong Pong Lip Crayon

Blue Nails Inc. Polish

Alex &amp; Ani Bar of Soap

Silver Swan Bangle

Fresh Cream (from promo code)

Bamboo Luminous Shine MIst

Ok so I'm happy they included my bonus item (it sounds like they forgot it in many of the boxes) but I received DUPLICATES - the Jelly Pong Pong crayon is the exact same shade they sent me August 2013 and the Nails Inc polish is identical to one they sent me July 2013! To top that all off my Bamboo Shine Mist spilled all over the box and now everything reeks!

*sigh* I'm having the worst luck with Glossyboxes in the past 6 months, I think I'm ready to cancel pretty soon.
Same here! I also got the shine mist in Oct 2012. Now all they need to do is forget my fresh cream to crush my glossy dreams entirely haha. I emailed them the moment I saw my survey items. Hopefully I get some new stuff and not dupes. When I got the modelco lipstick duo, they asked me for a list of items from the past that I want to try and they'll try to send me something on my list. It definitely sound like the late wave of shipment contains this variation. I'm very curious about the scent and would prefer the body mist over the soap but happy I dodged the lotion (too many lotions to go through).


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Mar 29, 2014)

This is slightly off-topic but I was a GB subscriber several years ago - now I log onto my account to attempt to reactivate and it won't let me update my beauty profile at all. (The page is blank.) 

I have tried this on multiple browsers (Chrome, Firefox, Safari) on my Mac and on Chrome on my iPad. Am I the only person with this issue? Have they removed the beauty profile feature? I emailed customer service but . . . of course GB CS is a little slow. 

Or perhaps it's because I'm returning and their website is just hokey and can't figure me out? If I create a new profile it doesn't give me an option for a Beauty Profile because I don't want to subscribe to a box until I know for sure I can create a profile. Because I'm super fair skinned and I have to be able to customize. 

Can anyone confirm/deny that this Beauty Profile still exists?

Thank you!


----------



## amidea (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here! I also got the shine mist in Oct 2012. Now all they need to do is forget my fresh cream to crush my glossy dreams entirely haha. I emailed them the moment I saw my survey items. Hopefully I get some new stuff and not dupes. When I got the modelco lipstick duo, they asked me for a list of items from the past that I want to try and they'll try to send me something on my list. It definitely sound like the late wave of shipment contains this variation. I'm very curious about the scent and would prefer the body mist over the soap but happy I dodged the lotion (too many lotions to go through).
i'm in the same boat!  not pleased because i ordered based on the sisley mask spoiler, knowing i wasn't thrilled with the alex and ani but figuring that with 3 other products i'd take my chances.  i was not expecting ALL THREE of those products to be repeats...  particularly repeats i didn't like that much the first time around.  (speaking of which, if anyone wants the blue nail polish, jelly pong or alterna luminous shine mist, i am more than happy to trade.  you can throw the bar soap on there too, actually).


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 29, 2014)

Yea it's all pretty lackluster this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is slightly off-topic but I was a GB subscriber several years ago - now I log onto my account to attempt to reactivate and it won't let me update my beauty profile at all. (The page is blank.) 

I have tried this on multiple browsers (Chrome, Firefox, Safari) on my Mac and on Chrome on my iPad. Am I the only person with this issue? Have they removed the beauty profile feature? I emailed customer service but . . . of course GB CS is a little slow. 

Or perhaps it's because I'm returning and their website is just hokey and can't figure me out? If I create a new profile it doesn't give me an option for a Beauty Profile because I don't want to subscribe to a box until I know for sure I can create a profile. Because I'm super fair skinned and I have to be able to customize. 

Can anyone confirm/deny that this Beauty Profile still exists?

Thank you!
yup i still have a beauty profile!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is slightly off-topic but I was a GB subscriber several years ago - now I log onto my account to attempt to reactivate and it won't let me update my beauty profile at all. (The page is blank.) 

I have tried this on multiple browsers (Chrome, Firefox, Safari) on my Mac and on Chrome on my iPad. Am I the only person with this issue? Have they removed the beauty profile feature? I emailed customer service but . . . of course GB CS is a little slow. 

Or perhaps it's because I'm returning and their website is just hokey and can't figure me out? If I create a new profile it doesn't give me an option for a Beauty Profile because I don't want to subscribe to a box until I know for sure I can create a profile. Because I'm super fair skinned and I have to be able to customize. 

Can anyone confirm/deny that this Beauty Profile still exists?

Thank you!
I still have a beauty profile, but they only use it to help them in deciding what to send overall to customers... they don't customize at all.  You have to trade if you don't get what you are hoping for.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 29, 2014)

Really annoyed with Glossybox. Ordered an extra box at the beginning of the month with my dots. They told me I would get the March box (which I wanted bc of the Alex and Ani). Now, almost a full month later, it hasn't arrived and they are telling me I'm going to get the April box. I swear, they have the worst CS ever. Makes me not want to renew my subscription.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still have a beauty profile, but they only use it to help them in deciding what to send overall to customers... they don't customize at all.  You have to trade if you don't get what you are hoping for. 
I figured it out. Bad website design drives me batty sometimes. Basically since I was a previous subscriber they had the "My Beauty Profile" link but there was no content because I wasn't an active subscriber. (They should be checking whether I'm active or not and then showing me the link only if I am.) 

Hence my confusion. I ended up subscribing to the box and then I got a profile. At least when I was previously subscribed they were using it but only minimally (for skin tone). They managed to never send me BB creams that were outside my color spectrum. I don't feel I got it customized so I received product types that were on my loves but they seemed to pay attention to the basics. 

So here's hoping I don't get a medium toned BB/CC cream in a future box!

Thanks to those of you who confirmed you had profiles. It helped me figure things out.


----------



## ScopeIt (Mar 29, 2014)

I think I might cancel -- this is my fourth month (I did the LS 3 month deal, and then signed up for an extra month because of the spoilers), but I'm just really unhappy with their shipping and the timeline. I never get my box until the following month. I really hate them holding on to my money for 30 days before I even get a shipping email. I guess it's just the nature of Glossybox, and I guess most people aren't bothered by it.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I might cancel -- this is my fourth month (I did the LS 3 month deal, and then signed up for an extra month because of the spoilers), but I'm just really unhappy with their shipping and the timeline. I never get my box until the following month. I really hate them holding on to my money for 30 days before I even get a shipping email. I guess it's just the nature of Glossybox, and I guess most people aren't bothered by it.
I really hate this timeline too, so I only subscribe in months that I know are going to be worth the wait/value. Like January for the beauty blender and March for the Alex &amp; Ani bracelet. If it's just a "normal" month with no incentive, I skip it because it's not worth the stress and frustration to me.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 29, 2014)

> I really hate this timeline too, so I only subscribe in months that I know are going to be worth the wait/value. Like January for the beauty blender and March for the Alex &amp; Ani bracelet. If it's just a "normal" month with no incentive, I skip it because it's not worth the stress and frustration to me.Â


 Ditto.


----------



## ScopeIt (Mar 29, 2014)

I guess that's one nice thing about GB -- you can cancel and reactivate based on spoilers knowing you'll like/love at least one item in the box. Doing that with a sub like Birchbox would be a huge gamble.

Guess I'll see what April brings for spoilers and then re-sub if they have something I just can't resist.


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 29, 2014)

I got my second box today. Anyone with a dragonfly want a silver swan instead?


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 29, 2014)

Can I cancel now, and still do my surveys when I finally get my box? Or do I have to do the surveys while still subscribed?


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 29, 2014)

When do they charge? I haven't gotten my box yet but I want to cancel.


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi girls! I have been a lurker on the GB thread for a little while now and got my first box this month.  Just to give you a bit of history, I did try to purchase the Holiday 2013 box and I was e-mailed by GB and told my address was incomplete. I immediately went and corrected my address and they told me all was good. 2 weeks passed and I never received the Holiday Box, so I called them and they told me that the address was corrected, but it was never sent to their mail room and sorry but the box was sold out. I received a refund, but basically was told better luck next time. This sucked because I really did want the products in the box!





I had already purchased the LS deal for three months and just activated it this month. Like many of you, my card said I was getting the lippie and lotion, but instead I actually received the soap and lip peel thing. I was pretty disappointed because I read the card first and was excited I did not get the bar soap (just because I don't really use bar soap, not that there is anything wrong with it!).  So I messages GB, basically telling them that I was annoyed about my holiday situation and this current situation. Their response was:

"We do apologize that your product card did not match the items in your March Box. Pending availability, we will ship out the Jelly Pong Pong Lip Blush, as well as the Alex and Ani Hand Cream, to you as soon as possible." Because their service was so spotty in the past, I didn't actually believe them. However I received the items in the mail today!



 (sorry I can't rotate this photo for some reason).  So anyways, just wanted to post this so maybe other people might be able to contact them regarding their March box, or if/when there is another screw up in the future.  And sorry I didn't post earlier, I just really didn't believe that GB would actually send the products.


----------



## greenflipflops (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dragngrl03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi girls! I have been a lurker on the GB thread for a little while now and got my first box this month.  Just to give you a bit of history, I did try to purchase the Holiday 2013 box and I was e-mailed by GB and told my address was incomplete. I immediately went and corrected my address and they told me all was good. 2 weeks passed and I never received the Holiday Box, so I called them and they told me that the address was corrected, but it was never sent to their mail room and sorry but the box was sold out. I received a refund, but basically was told better luck next time. This sucked because I really did want the products in the box!






I had already purchased the LS deal for three months and just activated it this month. Like many of you, my card said I was getting the lippie and lotion, but instead I actually received the soap and lip peel thing. I was pretty disappointed because I read the card first and was excited I did not get the bar soap (just because I don't really use bar soap, not that there is anything wrong with it!).  So I messages GB, basically telling them that I was annoyed about my holiday situation and this current situation. Their response was:

"We do apologize that your product card did not match the items in your March Box. Pending availability, we will ship out the Jelly Pong Pong Lip Blush, as well as the Alex and Ani Hand Cream, to you as soon as possible." Because their service was so spotty in the past, I didn't actually believe them. However I received the items in the mail today!



 (sorry I can't rotate this photo for some reason).  So anyways, just wanted to post this so maybe other people might be able to contact them regarding their March box, or if/when there is another screw up in the future.  And sorry I didn't post earlier, I just really didn't believe that GB would actually send the products.

What I find impressive is that they never ask us to send the unwanted items back in exchange for the other products. Do they just not care that they're basically giving extra items out for free?


----------



## JenMiele78 (Mar 29, 2014)

My Glossybox was delivered today.

Nails INC Blue Nail Polish

Alex and Ani Bar of soap.

Alterna Haircare Bamboo Shine Mist

Jelly Pong Pong 

Sisley Paris Black Rose Cream Mask.

Alex and Ani Silver Dragonfly Bangle.

Fresh Lotus Cream (Bonus with code)


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What I find impressive is that they never ask us to send the unwanted items back in exchange for the other products. Do they just not care that they're basically giving extra items out for free?
Right, I should have added, there was no mention of sending back the soap and lip peel or anything. I didn't even ask them to send me the replacements. I was more just annoyed at their lack of organization because my two experiences with them were without incidence.  Hopefully next month will be better though!


----------



## kgus22 (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dragngrl03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi girls! I have been a lurker on the GB thread for a little while now and got my first box this month.  Just to give you a bit of history, I did try to purchase the Holiday 2013 box and I was e-mailed by GB and told my address was incomplete. I immediately went and corrected my address and they told me all was good. 2 weeks passed and I never received the Holiday Box, so I called them and they told me that the address was corrected, but it was never sent to their mail room and sorry but the box was sold out. I received a refund, but basically was told better luck next time. This sucked because I really did want the products in the box!





I had already purchased the LS deal for three months and just activated it this month. Like many of you, my card said I was getting the lippie and lotion, but instead I actually received the soap and lip peel thing. I was pretty disappointed because I read the card first and was excited I did not get the bar soap (just because I don't really use bar soap, not that there is anything wrong with it!).  So I messages GB, basically telling them that I was annoyed about my holiday situation and this current situation. Their response was:

"We do apologize that your product card did not match the items in your March Box. Pending availability, we will ship out the Jelly Pong Pong Lip Blush, as well as the Alex and Ani Hand Cream, to you as soon as possible." Because their service was so spotty in the past, I didn't actually believe them. However I received the items in the mail today!



 (sorry I can't rotate this photo for some reason).  So anyways, just wanted to post this so maybe other people might be able to contact them regarding their March box, or if/when there is another screw up in the future.  And sorry I didn't post earlier, I just really didn't believe that GB would actually send the products.
i'm glad for you, but its frustrating to me because I also e-mailed them due to the inconsistency in the card and what was in my box, and they basically said "too bad"/


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm glad for you, but its frustrating to me because I also e-mailed them due to the inconsistency in the card and what was in my box, and they basically said "too bad"/
That IS terrible



. I don't understand how they can treat their customers differently. I did actually expect them to give me a "too bad" response too, especially since I paid a discounted price for the sub...


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenMiele78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Glossybox was delivered today.

Nails INC Blue Nail Polish

Alex and Ani Bar of soap.

Alterna Haircare Bamboo Shine Mist

Jelly Pong Pong 

Sisley Paris Black Rose Cream Mask.

Alex and Ani Silver Dragonfly Bangle.

Fresh Lotus Cream (Bonus with code)
Ahhh, this is my exact box! I hope I get the dragonfly too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhh, this is my exact box! I hope I get the dragonfly too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Same here!


----------



## PennelopeLane (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm disappointed that I took the time to fill out a beauty profile and they don't take it into consideration it seems. Last month I got the Renu serum for "mature" skin....I am in my early 20s. I received my box today and I got the hair thickening cream......I have the thickest, most voluminous hair out of anyone else I know. And I'm almost certain I put that I have thick hair on my profile. I see that some people with thin hair are getting a shine serum when they could have probably had better luck with the thickening cream. I'm going to email them right now to ask if I can exchange it. It appears that their customer service team has been generous lately, so maybe they will take back the thickening cream and send me something I can use in its place.

Other than that....I received the silver swan bangle. Was hoping for the dragonfly, but the swan is still very cute.

Oh! I also got the body mist. I L-O-V-E the scent! It's incredible! It smells very spa-ish, Aveda-ish. I work at a spa and it smells like our facial room in a bottle. I will definitely be purchasing other items in this scent when I run out of this mist (which may be very soon!)


----------



## lizbetstyle (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I gave my bf the bar soap I got in my box.  He LOVED it. But he generally likes using bar soap.  I don't care for it.

He was so impressed with the size of it, it's a honkin bar, he likes the scent and says it stays after rinsing.  Glad he likes it.

Oh he has asthma too, he had no problems at all with this soap/scent.  

Makes me wonder if the problem was just with my soap. I've watched some unboxings and the way people describe it is nothing like what I received.  I don't have a large repertoire of scents I like, but my husband likes almost everything. I don't use bar soap so I gave it to him since bar soap is the only kind of soap he uses in the shower. He took one sniff, said it smelled like insecticide and gave it back to me. Which is just as well because I would not have been able to keep it in the house.


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 30, 2014)

I found that the soap lost it's potency once it got wet after awhile in the shower. My fiancÃ© loves it. He loves bar soap though. He even remarked that his skin felt smoother after using it!  So I'm glad at least he is enjoying it.

I really enjoyed trying out the new brand of nail polish in Feb's box but I didn't like that they included the Alex and Ani's experiment in body care in this month's box. I subscribe to Glossybox to get good solid brands, not to be a guinea pig for a new brand.

I like the lip exfoliator, the hair stuff and the mask, but the nail polish is too small and I didn't care for the Alex and Ani products. Here's to hoping April is awesome!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 30, 2014)

I just tried the Nails Inc. Brook Street polish yesterday and it is absolutely beautiful on! It's the color on my thumb. I totally want to use it for my toes this summer.


----------



## SaraP (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm I horrible??? I just sold my swan bracelet on ebay for $26.84!!! I would have never worn it, I would have rocked the dragonfly.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm I horrible??? I just sold my swan bracelet on ebay for $26.84!!! I would have never worn it, I would have rocked the dragonfly.
no, you aren't horrible - you paid for a box and there were things that you didn't use. I have sold stuff on ebay from my boxes.


----------



## SaraP (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  no, you aren't horrible - you paid for a box and there were things that you didn't use. I have sold stuff on ebay from my boxes. 
I guess I feel bad that someone paid more for the bracelet then I did for the box!


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 30, 2014)

I like the body mist scent too...it definitely reminds me of Aveda products. I also like that it's a body mist instead of a perfume sample because I don't own any other body mists and it's easier to not go overboard. 

I'm not loving the swan but do like the bracelet, so I think I might just remove the charm and replace it with another one more to my liking (or just leave the remaining charms).


----------



## Snowyowl (Mar 30, 2014)

Just tried the Sisley mask, and did not see or feel any difference. It feels more like a lotion than a mask. The hand lotion reminds me of Aveda products, which I like. The nail polish (bright blue) is not a color I would have purchased but I like it. However I am more into pastels now that it is spring. Have not tried the other items. Will most likely try to sell the bracelet, it is not something I would wear.


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm I horrible??? I just sold my swan bracelet on ebay for $26.84!!! I would have never worn it, I would have rocked the dragonfly.
Kudos to you for being resourceful! I think I'll list mine on ebay too.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 30, 2014)

I could have sworn that I cancelled this sub, but I got a shipping notice. Checked my dashboard and I'm getting:

Nails INC Blue Nail Polish - meh...I have a dupe shade already

Alex and Ani Bar of soap. - not a fan of bar soap, but I may use it

Alterna Haircare Bamboo Shine Mist - I use this and I'm about out of the sample I have

Jelly Pong Pong  - nope...not a fan

Sisley Paris Black Rose Cream Mask - I'll try it.

I do love Alex and Ani bracelets so I'll be happy with whatever I get, probably.

I went ahead and cancelled for real this time, lol.


----------



## sugarstarlet (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's what I'm getting...Looks like my box is in Indiana and hopefully I get it very soon- Tuesday's my birthday so that'd be perfect! For the lip blush, does anyone know if they are giving just this hot pink shade or are there a few options? I'm hoping it's a lighter color I'll be able to wear more often...


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 31, 2014)

I feel like all the people who are getting their boxes late® are getting mostly the same variation... (bar soap, jelly pong pong, baker street nail polish, and shine mist). At least, that's what I've seen here... and it's the box I'm getting too, hahaha.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like all the people who are getting their boxes late® are getting mostly the same variation... (bar soap, jelly pong pong, baker street nail polish, and shine mist). At least, that's what I've seen here... and it's the box I'm getting too, hahaha.
Yep! This is what I'm getting. If my box ever ships.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep! This is what I'm getting. If my box ever ships. 




You should really email them! If your box hasn't shipped by now... that's a little ridiculous. (I honestly don't understand why they ship so late for so many people because they obviously have the stock in hand if they can afford to send people replacements...)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You should really email them! If your box hasn't shipped by now... that's a little ridiculous. (I honestly don't understand why they ship so late for so many people because they obviously have the stock in hand if they can afford to send people replacements...)
Yeah, I'm going to today. 

I've only been subscribed since January, but I've had to email them every single month on the last day of the month to see when my box is shipping! Totally ridiculous.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like all the people who are getting their boxes late® are getting mostly the same variation... (bar soap, jelly pong pong, baker street nail polish, and shine mist). At least, that's what I've seen here... and it's the box I'm getting too, hahaha.
same here, lol *raises hand*


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I'm going to today. 

I've only been subscribed since January, but I've had to email them every single month on the last day of the month to see when my box is shipping! Totally ridiculous. 
January was my first month I must have emailed them at least 10 times that month... and I was so frustrated with their CS that I unsubbed. But I was lured back in with this month's Alex &amp; Ani bangle. What can I say? I have no will power. XD Even if it means waiting until the first week of April to receive a box I paid for in the first week of March.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  same here, lol *raises hand*
LOL this is hilarious... I wonder why they've decided to do that.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  January was my first month I must have emailed them at least 10 times that month... and I was so frustrated with their CS that I unsubbed. But I was lured back in with this month's Alex &amp; Ani bangle. What can I say? I have no will power. XD Even if it means waiting until the first week of April to receive a box I paid for in the first week of March. 
Haha yes, this is so me. I hate their CS so much but the boxes always look so tempting!

I honestly wouldn't have a problem with the late shipping if they'd just TELL me about it, instead of having to email them every month and getting a crappy copy/paste response.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha yes, this is so me. I hate their CS so much but the boxes always look so tempting!

I honestly wouldn't have a problem with the late shipping if they'd just TELL me about it, instead of having to email them every month and getting a crappy copy/paste response. 
Yeah, I definitely agree with what you said about the late shipping. But they just keep saying "oh we're trying to fix this" (not really) or "your box should ship out soon, sorry for the delay" (also not really). LOL, I guess we'll just always have to suffer through super late shipping. The only bad thing about this is that I can never actually SEE my items to see if I want to stay subscribed before the month's end. But eh, I guess I'd rather wait for spoilers anyway.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess I feel bad that someone paid more for the bracelet then I did for the box!
People do this all the time though. There are items I go looking for on Ebay &amp; I see how high people have bid items up, they're crazy. I've done a fair share in the past, but lately I'm all about swapping (on mysubscriptionaddiction.com)


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 31, 2014)

> I just tried the Nails Inc. Brook Street polish yesterday and it is absolutely beautiful on! It's the color on my thumb. I totally want to use it for my toes this summer.


 Love your spring mani-


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 31, 2014)

I haven't gotten my box, nor have my surveys updated...?!


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 31, 2014)

Huh, my box is a little bit different in terms of variant- Hand Cream, Strand Expand, Jelly Pong Pong, Nailpolish, Face Mask.  Really would have liked the lip scrub thing though!  If this box will ever get to me.. I'd love to trade that thing out.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenMiele78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Glossybox was delivered today.

Nails INC Blue Nail Polish

Alex and Ani Bar of soap.

Alterna Haircare Bamboo Shine Mist

Jelly Pong Pong 

Sisley Paris Black Rose Cream Mask.

Alex and Ani Silver Dragonfly Bangle.

Fresh Lotus Cream (Bonus with code)

This is also my box!  And I hope I get the dragonfly bangle AND I hope they haven't run out of Lotus cream.  I also was really hoping for the lip scrub but hopefully I can trade for it.

I've never used Jelly Pong Pong and I hope I like it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 31, 2014)

I just used a few of my products, the lip exfoliator works well most of my dead lip skin is gone. And the strand expand also seems to work ok, and it smells good too.


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sugarstarlet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's what I'm getting...Looks like my box is in Indiana and hopefully I get it very soon- Tuesday's my birthday so that'd be perfect! For the lip blush, does anyone know if they are giving just this hot pink shade or are there a few options? I'm hoping it's a lighter color I'll be able to wear more often... 


Honestly, seeing as they've sent me the Lip Blush by Jelly Pong Pong twice already and it's in the same pink shade and every other instagram pic I've seen of this product was always the same shade, I'm going to just safely say they only have the one color... I *wish* they would have sent me a coral or a red.... I really dislike the bright pink, plus it makes my teeth look super yellow!


----------



## mgarcia (Mar 31, 2014)

Is there a trade thread? I can't seem to find one. I really don't want the Jelly Pong Pong because I didn't like the color on me the first time I received it. Sooo, if anyone would like to trade let me know!


----------



## Animezing (Mar 31, 2014)

Here you go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  - https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141264/glossybox-trades/30#post_2323131

Quote: Originally Posted by *mgarcia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there a trade thread? I can't seem to find one. I really don't want the Jelly Pong Pong because I didn't like the color on me the first time I received it. Sooo, if anyone would like to trade let me know!


----------



## mgarcia (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here you go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  - https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141264/glossybox-trades/30#post_2323131
Thank you! I could not find it for some reason!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 31, 2014)

My box came today!  My dashboard shows the Alex and Ani soap, but what I received is the hand cream, which I like better anyway.  I knew as soon as I started to open the box that the soap wasn't in it as there was no overpowering scent.  I like the hand cream a lot!

I also got the Alterna shine spray, Jelly Pong Pong lip blush, the Sisley mask, the blue polish and the swan bracelet in silver.  I also received the Fresh Lotus face cream.  It's a generous 0.50 ounce jar.  I was surprised to find it my box as I thought Glossybox had run out of them. 

I'm happy with my Glossybox this month!


----------



## wadedl (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box came today!  My dashboard shows the Alex and Ani soap, but what I received is the hand cream, which I like better anyway.  I knew as soon as I started to open the box that the soap wasn't in it as there was no overpowering scent.  I like the hand cream a lot!

I also got the Alterna shine spray, Jelly Pong Pong lip blush, the Sisley mask, the blue polish and the swan bracelet in silver.  I also received the Fresh Lotus face cream.  It's a generous 0.50 ounce jar.  I was surprised to find it my box as I thought Glossybox had run out of them. 

I'm happy with my Glossybox this month!
So there is still hope I will not get the soap!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is also my box!  And I hope I get the dragonfly bangle AND I hope they haven't run out of Lotus cream.  I also was really hoping for the lip scrub but hopefully I can trade for it.

I've never used Jelly Pong Pong and I hope I like it. 
I was late to sign up and just received my box today and the Fresh Lotus cream was inside. It's a good sized deluxe sample jar - half an ounce!  I hope you get it too!


----------



## Snowyowl (Mar 31, 2014)

Does GlossyBox always ship so late? This was my first month.


----------



## Queennie (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snowyowl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does GlossyBox always ship so late? This was my first month.
Yep! Some people get them late in the month, but most of them do not get shipped so early. You should expect it each month in the start of the next! So for this month, you might not get yours until the first or second week of April. Good luck!


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 31, 2014)

I think that the Jelly Pong Pong Lip Blush is only available in two shades from the manufacturer: Marshmallow Pink and Cranberry(?). It looks like Cranberry is out of stock on their website at the moment. I don't think there will be many (if any) shade variations. I got one in a previous box and just couldn't make the color work for me, but I liked the packaging.


----------



## SubJunkie (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is also my box!  And I hope I get the dragonfly bangle AND I hope they haven't run out of Lotus cream.  I also was really hoping for the lip scrub but hopefully I can trade for it.

I've never used Jelly Pong Pong and I hope I like it. 
A quick note about the Jelly Pong Pong apply like you would a blush to your lips. Don't apply it like a lipstick.


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A quick note about the Jelly Pong Pong apply like you would a blush to your lips. Don't apply it like a lipstick. 
What do you mean? Do you mean apply by dabbing lightly? WIth a lip brush? I hope I get the Jelly Pong Pong


----------



## SubJunkie (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What do you mean? Do you mean apply by dabbing lightly? WIth a lip brush? I hope I get the Jelly Pong Pong
I dab it on my lips then blend in with my fingers; you can also build up the color intensity by doing this. It's great I love it. I think people hate it because they apply it like it is a regular lipstick or lip crayon and it looks horrible.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I dab it on my lips then blend in with my fingers; you can also build up the color intensity by doing this. It's great I love it. I think people hate it because they apply it like it is a regular lipstick or lip crayon and it looks horrible. 
Thanks for the tip!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now if only I could get my box...


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 1, 2014)

Grumble grumble. My box has been in a town 30 minutes away from me for TWO DAYS. What. The. Heck? And no surveys...so I still don't know what I'm getting. Ridonkulous.


----------



## BlueLineBunny (Apr 1, 2014)

My first box just arrived!  I've been waiting weeks for this! I received the same goods as Tigerlilly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





According to my survey, I was supposed to receive the bar soap, so I guess it's true that the surveys can be wrong.  I'm hugely disappointed with the Jelly Pong Pong (ugh, I look like a clown in pink), and I feel that the bracelet looks somewhat cheap, but I'm still glad I subscribed.  The box itself will be great for storing samples or wrapping gifts, and I appreciate that it was nicely wrapped with tissue paper, ribbon, and sealed with a Glossybox emblem sticker.  The presentation makes me feel special.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlueLineBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first box just arrived!  I've been waiting weeks for this! I received the same goods as Tigerlilly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





According to my survey, I was supposed to receive the bar soap, so I guess it's true that the surveys can be wrong.  I'm hugely disappointed with the Jelly Pong Pong (ugh, I look like a clown in pink), and I feel that the bracelet looks somewhat cheap, but I'm still glad I subscribed.  The box itself will be great for storing samples or wrapping gifts, and I appreciate that it was nicely wrapped with tissue paper, ribbon, and sealed with a Glossybox emblem sticker.  The presentation makes me feel special.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I really hope that my survey is wrong too... I really don't want the soap, haha. But everything else in your box is what I'm supposed to get! Thanks for sharing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## BlueLineBunny (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hope that my survey is wrong too... I really don't want the soap, haha. But everything else in your box is what I'm supposed to get! Thanks for sharing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
I was hoping, too! The first thing I did before opening the box was smell it, since everyone said it was soooo strong.  I can't tell you how relieved I was when I smelled nothing but cardboard! I'm crossing my fingers for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## xchristina (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlueLineBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first box just arrived!  I've been waiting weeks for this! I received the same goods as Tigerlilly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

According to my survey, I was supposed to receive the bar soap, so I guess it's true that the surveys can be wrong.  I'm hugely disappointed with the Jelly Pong Pong (ugh, I look like a clown in pink), and I feel that the bracelet looks somewhat cheap, but I'm still glad I subscribed.  The box itself will be great for storing samples or wrapping gifts, and I appreciate that it was nicely wrapped with tissue paper, ribbon, and sealed with a Glossybox emblem sticker.  The presentation makes me feel special.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I actually really love the bangle. It's simple, but I like wearing a few different charms together. I don't know about this specific one, but majority of the Alex &amp; Ani bracelets at Nordstrom retail for $28.


----------



## amidea (Apr 1, 2014)

i'm kind of annoyed... for the rest of you who got repeats, did GB do anything for you?  i have three repeats which is more than half the box (not including the bonus), so nothing new beyond the two spoilers, and the response i got from them was basically "too bad, sometimes it happens".

I apologize for the inconvenience. We make every effort to create a product mix for your GLOSSYBOX that is as exciting and varied as possible. In some rare instances, an individual product will make a re-appearance in your box version, especially after it has proved its popularity.

i'm annoyed (but not surprised) that 1) they're inconsistent.  they will send out a new item for someone who has one repeat, but do nothing for someone who has half a box of repeats? and 2) i'm annoyed she calls it "rare" for one product to be repeated, when i just got three in one box...


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 1, 2014)

My glossybox will be here tomorrow (I dont think I've ever received a glossybox in the month it was paid for) and I'm seriously hoping that my card is wrong.  I totally don't want the soap!  Pleeeeeeease let me get the hand cream!

Now how can I sleep tonight wondering and wondering    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Blonde vixen (Apr 1, 2014)

I have had greater success calling glossybox rather than sending them an email. I really think you should try that because three repeats in one box is ridiculous. I had a repeat last month &amp; of course it had to be a product I absolutely hated so I called them, they were really nice and offered me a replacement product. I'm wishing you good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## Babs (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm kind of annoyed... for the rest of you who got repeats, did GB do anything for you?  i have three repeats which is more than half the box (not including the bonus), so nothing new beyond the two spoilers, and the response i got from them was basically "too bad, sometimes it happens".

I apologize for the inconvenience. We make every effort to create a product mix for your GLOSSYBOX that is as exciting and varied as possible. In some rare instances, an individual product will make a re-appearance in your box version, especially after it has proved its popularity.

i'm annoyed (but not surprised) that 1) they're inconsistent.  they will send out a new item for someone who has one repeat, but do nothing for someone who has half a box of repeats? and 2) i'm annoyed she calls it "rare" for one product to be repeated, when i just got three in one box...
I'm getting 2 replacements. Good luck bc I would not be ok with that response especially since I GET dupes bc I have been a subscriber for so long. It seem silly that they would punish long time subbies by punishing you with dupes.


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 1, 2014)

My tracking has not updated since yesterday, when it was 'Departing' Atlanta, which s about 5 hours away from me. But I don't have much experience with Newgistics; do you think it's likely I'll get it tomorrow?


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My tracking has not updated since yesterday, when it was 'Departing' Atlanta, which s about 5 hours away from me. But I don't have much experience with Newgistics; do you think it's likely I'll get it tomorrow?
Have you tried putting your tracking number in on the usps site?  That should work and I find it updates more quickly than newgistics does.


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you tried putting your tracking number in on the usps site?  That should work and I find it updates more quickly than newgistics does.
Same info that way, departed Atlanta, but thanks for the info!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My glossybox will be here tomorrow (I dont think I've ever received a glossybox in the month it was paid for) and I'm seriously hoping that my card is wrong.  I totally don't want the soap!  Pleeeeeeease let me get the hand cream!

Now how can I sleep tonight wondering and wondering    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I got mine today &amp; I was supposed to get the soap, but got the hand cream instead 




 Hopefully you'll get lucky too!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 2, 2014)

got my box today and i got the soap but they left out my nail polish. i already hit up customer service about this issue.


----------



## sugarstarlet (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks like my box is chilling in Fishers, IN - has been since March 29! Hope it heads west asap!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sugarstarlet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like my box is chilling in Fishers, IN - has been since March 29! Hope it heads west asap! 
Mine too! It's basically been "in transit" for a while now, but it's really not showing any signs of movement.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 2, 2014)

Same here...and STILL no survey. *throws fit* lol.


----------



## Disneyfan (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm supposed to get the hand cream, but am hoping for the soap. Tracking says my box is half way across the country. 

Ahhhhh, the wait is extremely annoying!


----------



## Kristen121 (Apr 2, 2014)

My box is finally out for delivery today! Can't wait to see which bracelet I get and i hope i get my Fresh face cream since I used the promo code.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 2, 2014)

I got my box yesterday. I also got the hand lotion instead of the bar soap. I'm happy that I didn't get soap since I don't use it, but the smell of the hand lotion, oh my goodness... I think it smells like pine sol. After it drys a few minutes it doesn't smell quite as bad, but I'm not sure I will be able to stand it. I did like the way it made my hands feel though. I got the Silver Swan bracelet which I'm not too excited about. I may try to trade it or sell it on eBay.I also got the Jelly Pong...hate the color.


----------



## Kristen121 (Apr 2, 2014)

My box is here! I got the bar soap, silver swan bracelet, shine spray, Jelly Pong Pong, blue nail polish, and the mask. Also got the Fresh Lotus face cream (I used the promo code for it). I don't love the smell of the soap, but I don't think it's terrible and I don't think it's unbearably strong like a lot of people have said. I will use it, but I won't repurchase. I don't love the color of the lip stain, but I like the formula. Overall, I am happy with my box. I will use everything.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh, I just got my box and Im so glad I didnt get the soap like my surveys said.  I got the hand cream and the fresh Lotus Youth Preserve, too.  Yay!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 2, 2014)

My box is at my apartment.  Want to open!!


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box is finally out for delivery today! Can't wait to see which bracelet I get and i hope i get my Fresh face cream since I used the promo code.
Same on all three points!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 2, 2014)

Not sure if I should complain or not. Two repeat items I don't want at all, but they did send the Fresh cream and I love it. The bamboo mist spilled all over, but nothing was damaged and I don't care about that item anyhow. I thought I'd be really disappointed, but I to like the (silver swan) bracelet and rose cream. It's not the worst box I've ever gotten, so maybe it's not worth the hassle of a complaint. Or maybe I'm just a wimp!

I like the smell of the soap, but it's too strong. I'll give it a try though; maybe it will be less smelly in use. I might try getting the hand cream in a swap. 

(edit to add: the soap is on the other side of the room and I can smell it alllll the way over here! Unbelievable!)


----------



## dnkcook (Apr 2, 2014)

Of course after constantly stalking my tracking code, my box arrives and is missing one thing.. THE ALEX AND ANI BRACELET! Seriously.. of all things. I emailed them immediately but do you think I'll have better luck calling them?


----------



## SaraP (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dnkcook* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Of course after constantly stalking my tracking code, my box arrives and is missing one thing.. THE ALEX AND ANI BRACELET! Seriously.. of all things. I emailed them immediately but do you think I'll have better luck calling them?
I have the best luck with facebook message.


----------



## Babs (Apr 2, 2014)

> Of course after constantly stalking my tracking code, my box arrives and is missing one thing.. THE ALEX ANDÂ ANI BRACELET! Seriously.. of all things. I emailed them immediately but do you think I'll have better luck calling them?


 Same! I guess I jinx myself by saying they will forget my bonus fresh cream (that was in there) gahhhh I emailed.


----------



## dnkcook (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same! I guess I jinx myself by saying they will forget my bonus fresh cream (that was in there) gahhhh I emailed.
I facebooked them and they immediately got back to me saying that they would send me a bracelet. Problem seems solved. Hopefully I don't have to wait too long for it


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 2, 2014)

I got 2 boxes for March and happily received a silver swan and silver dragonfly, they look way cute together! My liplift peel wasn't in the box though, really looked forward to that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Apr 2, 2014)

My box arrived today. Alex and Ani silver swan, I pictured it being bigger and mine was an oval probably because of the soap. I gave the soap to my dad because he liked the smell, its huge! Got the Fresh Lotus face cream, Jelly Pong Pong, blue polish, sisley, luminous shine mist


----------



## Babs (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dnkcook* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I facebooked them and they immediately got back to me saying that they would send me a bracelet. Problem seems solved. Hopefully I don't have to wait too long for it
Maybe I should do that. Do you just private message them and give them your email? It takes them a few days to reply to email and they're out of March boxes so I'm afraid i'll be SOL.

In other news, the lotion has a masculine but soothing smell. I like it. I think. I imagine Ryan Reynolds smelling like this haha


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe I should do that. Do you just private message them and give them your email? It takes them a few days to reply to email and they're out of March boxes so I'm afraid i'll be SOL.

In other news, the lotion has a masculine but soothing smell. I like it. I think. I imagine Ryan Reynolds smelling like this haha
Just send them a private Facebook message. I did that last month when my tracking hadn't moved for eons and within an hour or two someone got back to me.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 2, 2014)

> I have the best luck with facebook message.





> I facebooked them and they immediately got back to me saying that they would send me a bracelet. Problem seems solved. Hopefully I don't have to wait too long for it


 Same here. I emailed their Facebook page and the glossy box cs email and Tracy on Facebook got back to me quicker. No reply from their cs email yet.


----------



## Babs (Apr 2, 2014)

thanks for the tip! I really want to know which bangle I will get and having them run out will DESTROY me. the whole reason why I opted in this month was the fresh bonus and bangle spoiler. the wait is KILLING me. fb message sent.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got 2 boxes for March and happily received a silver swan and silver dragonfly, they look way cute together! My liplift peel wasn't in the box though, really looked forward to that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I was thinking about getting a second box for a second bracelet but I didn't think I would be as lucky as you and get two different bracelets. Hopefully they replace your missing item.


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 2, 2014)

I got the Jelly Pong Pong yayay! It looks like a dupe for me. Before I open it, does anyone have a pic of it on???


----------



## Babs (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Jelly Pong Pong yayay! It looks like a dupe for me. Before I open it, does anyone have a pic of it on???
it was in a previous box so I think if you scan through the photos on the thread, you will find a few. They only had 2 colours so shouldn't be hard to ID which one is yours.


----------



## sugarstarlet (Apr 3, 2014)

My box is still in Fishers, IN- has been since March 29! Is this normal for it to just sit at one location for a few days?


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sugarstarlet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box is still in Fishers, IN- has been since March 29! Is this normal for it to just sit at one location for a few days? 
Mine's been hanging out there too since 3/29 as well. :/ My projected delivery date is 4/3-4/7 but I'm guessing it won't arrive until the 7th.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sugarstarlet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box is still in Fishers, IN- has been since March 29! Is this normal for it to just sit at one location for a few days? 


Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine's been hanging out there too since 3/29 as well. :/ My projected delivery date is 4/3-4/7 but I'm guessing it won't arrive until the 7th. 
My tracking STILL says my box is in Fishers, but got delivered yesterday lol

So hopefully your boxes show up today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sugarstarlet (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh, I hope so! Sucky tracking haha.


----------



## SubJunkie (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Jelly Pong Pong yayay! It looks like a dupe for me. Before I open it, does anyone have a pic of it on???
It's really light at first like your lips but just a bit pinker. It's can build up to be full on bubble gum pink.


----------



## sugarstarlet (Apr 3, 2014)

Just received my box, yay! The soap was too much for me...Reminded me of a bug spray or something, I had to take it out of the box and hope the box can air out. I love the Alex and Ani swan bracelet in silver, the mini cobalt blue nail polish, the rose mask (though smaller than expected), the finishing spray I don't really think I'll use...They didn't give me my Fresh sample I requested with the code- should I just message them to get it or have they run out? I ordered the box early on before they would've ran out...


----------



## kchan99 (Apr 3, 2014)

I would send Glossybox a message about the Fresh face cream. My gifts were left out of my box shipment a few months ago so I messaged the company. I received the gifts in a padded envelop a few weeks later.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 3, 2014)

Ugh, my box is FINALLY in my town... and tracking said it was out for delivery today, but I think my mailman had already delivered the day's mail and was too lazy to come back and redeliver the box because the electronic tracking said they had "attempted to deliver" and had left a notice. However, I was home all day and there was no notice left at my front door. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I have to wait another day for my box to come.


----------



## morethanaohk (Apr 3, 2014)

This mask feels more like a lotion. It says to 'wipe away excess' ..... So do you wash it completely off or just leave it on your skin?


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 3, 2014)

> This mask feels more like a lotion. It says to 'wipe away excess' ..... So do you wash it completely off or just leave it on your skin?


 I have this question too.


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Jelly Pong Pong yayay! It looks like a dupe for me. Before I open it, does anyone have a pic of it on???

I wore mine today over the Bare Minerals lipstick we got in Ipsy last month, looked really nice!


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morethanaohk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This mask feels more like a lotion. It says to 'wipe away excess' ..... So do you wash it completely off or just leave it on your skin?

I just left it on my skin, felt like it soaked in for the most part and its too pricy to 'apply generously' as instructed!


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 4, 2014)

So, I got the Fresh Face Cream in my box, no problems, but my hair shine mist was completely empty. I think it wasn't twisted on well and spilled out during transit. There wasn't a single drop in there. Unless... it is some new miracle air product.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 4, 2014)

Got my box today... and I got everything that I was supposed to receive. (jelly pong pong, shine mist, bar soap) Ended up with the silver swan bracelet. But omg I really don't like the scent of the soap. I didn't smell it right away when I opened it, but it slowly crept up on me and I had to move it to another room because it was way too overpowering.


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box today... and I got everything that I was supposed to receive. (jelly pong pong, shine mist, bar soap) Ended up with the silver swan bracelet. But omg I really don't like the scent of the soap. I didn't smell it right away when I opened it, but it slowly crept up on me and I had to move it to another room because it was way too overpowering. 

The more I think about it, it reminds me of really overpowering Ivory dish soap, you know the white one that looks pearly in color?


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The more I think about it, it reminds me of really overpowering Ivory dish soap, you know the white one that looks pearly in color?
I don't think I've ever smelled that before! But the soap was definitely giving me a headache, so I had to open the windows in my room. =__=


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Apr 4, 2014)

> I feel like all the people who are getting their boxes late® are getting mostly the same variation... (bar soap, jelly pong pong, baker street nail polish, and shine mist). At least, that's what I've seen here... and it's the box I'm getting too, hahaha.


 I actually found the soap in Bloomingdales because my sister loved her scent. I however did not. BUT, the soap is a lot more tolerable than the body mist. I cannot believe there haven't been any complaints. I literally threw up after spraying it on my clothes! I do like my bracelet. But will never purchase any fragrances from them!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaime Kaiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I actually found the soap in Bloomingdales because my sister loved her scent. I however did not. BUT, the soap is a lot more tolerable than the body mist. I cannot believe there haven't been any complaints. I literally threw up after spraying it on my clothes! I do like my bracelet. But will never purchase any fragrances from them!
LOL I'm with you, Scent 7 is too much for me. XD


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 5, 2014)

I got the body spray too and sprayed it to show my boyfriend. The look on his face, along with the "YUCK!" made me certain I wanted it out of my house!!


----------



## Queennie (Apr 5, 2014)

Got my box yesterday!

A little review on the products for people who have not received theirs yet:

Alex and Ani Silver Swan Bracelet - I was hoping for the firefly, but got this one instead. I like it, even though I probably wont wear it often.

Alex and Ani Scent 7 Bar Soap - Very big size, and rather heavy. If you plain on useing it, it will probably last you for months. The scent is not my type, but I gave it to someone I know (male), and they seem to like it. Although this is intended for a woman's scent, for me is was more masculine.

Nails Inc Brook Street Nail Polish - Love this color! I think it is perfect for spring! I decided to last minute apply this before going to an important event last night, and it has already chipped. I only put one coat on though without prepping or putting a top coat on afterwards since I was out of time, but I think if you did so it would not chip so easily.

Bamboo Volume Plumping Strand Expand - Love this! I have fine wavy hair, and this did wonders to it! After getting out of the shower I comb my hair and put it into a turbie twist like I do everyday, I do this to get out my hair out of the way and dry it a little before blow drying. Once I took my hair out it was damp, but not to wet. I ran this through my hair from roots to end and blow dried it, oh the volume! It made my hair look so much thicker and more healthy! Love this!






Black Rose Cream Mask - I have not tried this yet, but the smell is lovely!

Liplift Peel - I have heavily chapped and cracked lips in the winter no matter what I try, this helped a lot though! It is a gentle lip scrub, but very moisturizing.

Over all I loved this month's box! I saw the Ciate spoiler for next month and can not wait!


----------



## Dalila (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Queennie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box yesterday!

A little review on the products for people who have not received theirs yet:

Alex and Ani Silver Swan Bracelet - I was hoping for the firefly, but got this one instead. I like it, even though I probably wont wear it often.

*Alex and Ani Scent 7 Bar Soap - Very big size, and rather heavy. If you plain on useing it, it will probably last you for months. The scent is not my type, but I gave it to someone I know (male), and they seem to like it. Although this is intended for a woman's scent, for me is was more masculine.*

*Nails Inc Brook Street Nail Polish - Love this color! I think it is perfect for spring! I decided to last minute apply this before going to an important event last night, and it has already chipped. I only put one coat on though without prepping or putting a top coat on afterwards since I was out of time, but I think if you did so it would not chip so easily.*

Bamboo Volume Plumping Strand Expand - Love this! I have fine wavy hair, and this did wonders to it! After getting out of the shower I comb my hair and put it into a turbie twist like I do everyday, I do this to get out my hair out of the way and dry it a little before blow drying. Once I took my hair out it was damp, but not to wet. I ran this through my hair from roots to end and blow dried it, oh the volume! It made my hair look so much thicker and more healthy! Love this!





Black Rose Cream Mask - I have not tried this yet, but the smell is lovely!

Liplift Peel - I have heavily chapped and cracked lips in the winter no matter what I try, this helped a lot though! It is a gentle lip scrub, but very moisturizing.

Over all I loved this month's box! I saw the Ciate spoiler for next month and can not wait!



 
I really liked the bar soap, and so did my husband. It's a nice unisex fragrance, imo. Reminds me of the balance me body wash, whose fragrance i also loved. I don't think it will last us a month, but we have 2 of us using it hear every day, and the kids probably use it too.

Regarding the nail polish, I haaaaaate getting nail polish, but I just got a hot pink lipstick from Milani and this matches perfectly. Like you said, it's a very nice spring and summer shade. I hate using polish on my hands because I wash my dishes by hand and polish last at most 2 days with me before chiping. I just bought the orly rubber base coat, which is supposed to help a lot. I sued that, two coats of the nails inc, and a sally hansen diamond top coat. The color is lovely, and if it lasts I will probably be buying this again, or trading for it at the very least.

I also tried the alterna bamboo expand, but it gave my hair that hard to comb texture that I don't like. I guess I just prefer silkiness over volume. It did give me a lot of volume, so if you don't mind losing the smoothness, this will work out well.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 8, 2014)

Did anyone else notice that on the GB site there are literally no new reviews from March products? I went on there today to look at reviews and even the one I wrote last week isn't there. So strange.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got box 2 of 3 today.





So happy I got the hand cream this time. I go the bar of soap in the last one.

I got the silver swan in this one and the gold in the other.

I got the jelly pong crayon in this one and the lip peel in the other. I am fine with that. All my unwanted makeup goes into my daughter play makeup bin.

Polish, Mask, and Bamboo is the same.

I probably should have not got 3 boxes. I have a feeling it will be all dupes. I will probably not open it and just give it to my sister in law.

I hope those of you still waiting get your box/s soon!
I got this same box. Not sure of the bangle color sincee it arrived at my moms house.


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Apr 10, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed that glossybox and birchbox have been having a lot of the same stuff? Glossybox usually gives bigger sample sizes though


----------



## wadedl (Apr 11, 2014)

> Has anyone else noticed that glossybox and birchbox have been having a lot of the same stuff? Glossybox usually gives bigger sample sizes though


 Yes, I just figure the companies just really want to promote themselves.


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 11, 2014)

Thought I'd update, Glossybox sent me my missing Liplift Peel, very excited to use it! They also sent me some hair conditioner as a bonus, wasn't expecting that at all! Very nice and I'm very happy with them so far!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *qingting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello everyone, I am a new subscriber to GB. I checked my account it is in pack stage and haven't got any email about the shipment. What is the backdoor tracking you talking about? Is it a secret link or something? Where can I find it? Thx~
Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thought I'd update, Glossybox sent me my missing Liplift Peel, very excited to use it! They also sent me some hair conditioner as a bonus, wasn't expecting that at all! Very nice and I'm very happy with them so far! 




That's great!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 13, 2014)

I ended up trading for all three Alex and Ani variations.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I may have a new obsession... XD


----------



## wadedl (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ended up trading for all three Alex and Ani variations.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I may have a new obsession... XD




I kind of want another one! I have the silver swan and it looks so cute with other bracelets. Jealous of your dragon fly!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I kind of want another one! I have the silver swan and it looks so cute with other bracelets. Jealous of your dragon fly!
I think you definitely should get another one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They look great stacked together! 

Funny story about the dragonfly bracelet... I actually commented on a random stranger's IG photo and asked if she wanted to trade after she had said she would have preferred a swan because I really wanted a dragonfly. XD


----------



## JC327 (Apr 29, 2014)

My German glossybox for March:


----------

